# June-11 Trip: Are you Eating, Flying and Sailing Nuts?  FINAL UPDATE 9/14



## cj9200

OK, we are back and I decided to try to document a great trip.  DD and I spent seven wonderful days at Walt Disney World.  The title of the report comes from the three surprises that were planned for this trip.  They are hints in case you care to guess what was planned.  Feel free to guess but if you are right or wrong you will not hear a peep from me until they occur during the trip.  

To any lurkers out there.  Most trip reports, including mine are participatory not spectator sports.  Please feel comfortable enough to jump on in.  We dont bite.  Well, DD does as at times but if you are quick you can dodge her.  

The following is a table of contents for updates as they come along.  After that is my previously posted Pre-Trip Report and the responses that came with it.  Yes, I am too lazy to redo it all.

Hope you enjoy

The Pre-Trip  Just scroll down a bit and there it is.

Day -1  Can I wait until Sunday?

Day 1 Part 1  AKV Check-in and Tea.

Day 1 Part 2 - Our room is ready 

Day 2 - Part 1 - AK and out first Day at the Parks 

Day 2 - Part 2 - Visiting DHS 

Day 3 - Part 1 - Downtown Disney  

Day 3 - Part 2 - Dinner 

Day 4 - Part 1 - Surprise Number Two? 

Day 4 - Part 2 - Are you Flying Nuts?

Day 4 - Part 3 - The Rest of the Story

Day 5 - Second Park Day Part 1 - Breakfast with Cindy

Day 5 - Second Park Day Part 2 - Exploring the MK 

Day 5 - Second Park Day Part 2 - Epcot

Day 5 - Second Park Day Part 3 Dinner at the Rose and Crown 

Day 6 - Chilling at the Boardwalk 

Day 7 - The Last Day Part 1 - We are sailing nuts 

Day 7 - The Last Day Part 2 - California Grill 

Leaving Day



This is my Pre-Trip, Report.  Notice I said Pre-Trip, Report not Pre-Trip Report.  A Pre-Trip Report implies that a full trip report will be coming, a Pre-Trip, Report does not.  My last TR was on a short visit to BLT in March.  It kind of wore me down so I am not positive this one will be documented very deeply.  There is much rejoicing in cyberspace over that announcement.

This will probably be our last summer Walt Disney World Vacation until DD heads off to college.  This fall she will begin her Senior year in High School.  Time flies.  Next summer I am hoping to do a Disneyland/Aulani mega trip.  We shall see as next year progresses and what the attendance requirements are for her future College.  Some mandate attending a summer session.  Being the last one, it is more likely this is a Pre-Trip Report vs a Pre-Trip, Report.  I will at least post highlights and some pictures.

My last few trips were more seat of the pants than this one.  For a number of reasons, I wanted to pull some tricks out of my bag.  There are three surprises that she does not know about and neither will you. They will be revealed as the trip goes by.  (Insert Evil Laugh from the HM here)  I also planned a few things out rather than see what each new day brings us.  Meals are planned, surprises are reserved and the excitement is growing.  

First the Cast:  If you read my previous TRs you already know us and it is harder to include new and interesting biographies.  You may want to skip this.  Staring on this trip will be ---

Me:  Older than dirt and I will not publish for all to see my actual age.  Semi-retired due to health issues that I do not need to go into here.  Every day I feel better and better.  Still a little fatigued at times so I may be tooling around in a wheelchair on our park days.  We shall see how it goes during the first park day.  Disney veteran, DVC Member and all around great guy.  As you can see, modesty is my strong suit.  

This is me (second from the right) with some friends on a Dry Tortugas dive trip last year.  Despite only one person in the pic smiling, we really had a great time.





DD:  Seventeen and as I mentioned about to become a Senior.  She goes to a really good and really tough High School.  She is in the International Baccalaureate program, a worldwide program that is administered in Europe.  It is a rigorous program that augments traditional curriculums.  It includes proficiency in a foreign language and her language of choice is French.  Started learning the language in the first grade.  Just finished two AP finals and one IB final (5 IBs next year).  That is in addition to regular finals.  Add on the SAT she just took.  She needs a break.  

Interesting fact (at least I think so):  The tests are graded at other IB locations around the world and the one she took this year was sent to Poland and the United Kingdom.  Finals are based on what they have learned since the 9th grade and you need a total of 24 accumulated points on the 6 tests (1-7 points per test).  If she doesnt get to 24 points or gets a 1-2 on even one of the tests, no IB certificate.

DD at Club Cool





Beverly, you have to love it.  Bet she would drink a gallon of the vile stuff if it guaranteed getting her certificate.





The two of us when we bought the Photopass thing 2 years ago.





Notice no one else is included.  Past trips included DDs mom, DDs mom and aunt, a friend (named #1 from the Sweet Sixteen trip) and the mega trip with 6 of her girlfriends.  I have also recently gone solo a few times including the last trip.  The number of attendees on this trip is on purpose.  Just some DD and dad time.  Hopefully we wont kill each other.

She tried to sneak in bringing 1 on this trip.  I told her that reservations were already made and this trip is not cheap.  If 1 could pay for three days of park hopper passes, then I can see what I could do changing the reservations.  I also told her that it was unlikely to happen and I am not going to gut the trips plans just to accommodate her and her friend.  No news on the tickets so it is just going to be the two of us. 

We will be staying at AKV Kidani in a Savanna View Studio for three days and a Preferred View Studio at BWV for the remaining four.  It was relatively late when I made the original reservation for this trip and the only thing available for a week was Kidani.  Waitlisted for BWV and BCV.  Calling, I was able to change the last two days to a BW preferred view.  Then three weeks ago, I called again and two more days at Boardwalk on the waitlist came through replacing two days at AKV.  Yee Haw.  

Signaling for a right turn?





Maybe one of the surprises is a mud bath at the spa?





I love the Red River Hogs.  And dont say there is a personality resemblance.





Ahhh.  Boardwalk.










As I mentioned, this trip is reasonably well planned.  We will only be going to the parks for 3 days.  The rest of the time will be spent relaxing, swimming, eating and doing other things.  Oh and we will be doing this really cool thing at wait I am not supposed to mention that yet.  I have six days left on my no expire park hopper passes and bought her a seven day pass at AAA.  That will take care of this trip and at least one other.

ADRs were made a while ago and the surprises are set.  Since we got the room change at the Boardwalk all the pieces have fallen into place.  We have a few expensive meals planned, so I will spring for the Tables in Wonderland card (hate that name).  For those of you that dont know, this will give us 20% off our meals and this includes adult beverages.  My current meds prevent me from imbibing so that perk will go to waste.  DD is also a vegetarian so that complicates things a bit but not much at Disney.  They are very accommodating.

Here is the schedule.  It is pretty firm in order to make our ADRs and the surprises:

Day 1:  Drive up in the am, check into AKL and have Tea at the Grand Floridian.  DD loves tea and this was one of her choices.  The only change will be if we drive up the night before and get a cheap room at an off-site motel.  It will probably happen.






Day 2:  Park Day 1 - Animal Kingdom in the morning, DHS at night.  I may change this a bit and hit DHS at rope drop for Star Tours 2.0 (or whatever they call it) and Toy Story.  Dinner will be at 50s Prime Time so we may hit those two rides, head over to the Animal Kingdom, rest, then back to DHS for dinner and more rides.

No fireworks this time at DHS.  This is from the 4th of July a few years ago.  Very cool!





Day 3:  Relax and enjoy the resort.  Eat as we go.  Surprise number 1 and no it is not swimming in the Kidani pool.






Day 4:  Move to Boardwalk.  This is an off-site day or possibly pool hop.  Surprise number 2.  We will either eat off site or possibly Beaches and Cream.






Day 5:  Park Day 2 - Magic Kingdom in the morning and EPCOT at night.  We will have breakfast at Cinderella Royal Table and dinner at the Rose and Crown.  Cindys was another of her choices and R&C will be the first time for us.  Hopefully we can get a good seat for Illuminations.

Two Princesses in a pod.  I mean castle.





Day 6:  Park Day 3 - EPCOT in the morning, Magic Kingdom at night.  A late lunch at Chefs de France.  It has been years since I went there and she has yet to experience it.

Everyone sing, I got the whole world in my hands  Or should it be, I got the Golf Ball in my hands, I got the big silver Golf Ball in my hands





Day 7:  Rest day at BW or tooling around the other EPCOT Resorts.  Surprise number 3.  Then dinner at California Grill which was both of our choices but mostly mine.  Wishes from the walkway.






Day 8:  Check-out, maybe.  You never know with me.  This will also start a couple of days of college shopping that was postponed from March.

So, there you have it.  At least on paper, it looks like a fun trip.  I am sure it will be.  The computer will be with us but it is unlikely that I will be posting much if any while I am there.  No way am I doing a live TR.

Till next time


----------



## Disney Princess

Sounds like a wonderful and relaxing Dad/Daughter trip.  I hope you have a special time.


----------



## irenep

Love your per-trip, report

So much information already and it sounds like it's going to be a wonderful trip. I really hope you do manage to do a TR afterwards- if it's as good as this, it's going to be awesome!

Good luck to your DD with her IB


----------



## Cee

I so love that you took her to Afternoon Tea.  Isn't it wonderful?  I'm doing that with my two adult DDs during our trip in Oct.  We will also be staying at BWV.

Have a wonderful time with your "little" girl.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

OHHH, i can't wait to see what you have planned for the surprises!  I wish you would do a full out trip report but know that they do take up alot of time. BUT YOURS ARE GREAT  (Did it work??) Hope yall have a great trip and will take what i can get for an update if i must . 

Enjoy! it's not too far now.


----------



## cj9200

Disney Princess said:


> Sounds like a wonderful and relaxing Dad/Daughter trip.  I hope you have a special time.



Thanks.  I am also hoping for a fun time.



irenep said:


> Love your per-trip, report
> 
> So much information already and it sounds like it's going to be a wonderful trip. I really hope you do manage to do a TR afterwards- if it's as good as this, it's going to be awesome!
> 
> Good luck to your DD with her IB



Hey stranger.  Hope things are well with the family.  I will pass along wishes for her IB success but she doesn’t even want to hear anything about school right now.



Cee said:


> I so love that you took her to Afternoon Tea.  Isn't it wonderful?  I'm doing that with my two adult DDs during our trip in Oct.  We will also be staying at BWV.
> 
> Have a wonderful time with your "little" girl.



She is a tea fanatic.  I don’t know how many tea sets she has acquired over the years.  Nice stuff too.  The Twinning’s shop in EPCOT is a must stop every trip.  At least the Afternoon Tea is better than the teas she used to have when she was my little girl.



			
				Tinks "SS";41386964 said:
			
		

> OHHH, i can't wait to see what you have planned for the surprises!  I wish you would do a full out trip report but know that they do take up a lot of time. BUT YOURS ARE GREAT  (Did it work??) Hope yall have a great trip and will take what i can get for an update if i must .
> 
> Enjoy! it's not too far now.



It feel like it is a long time away and it is taking forever to get here.  We shall see about how detailed a retelling it will be.  I promise the surprises will be revealed at least.


----------



## ericamcl

can't wait to read all about it - loved your other trip reports -your daughter is very lucky to have a dad like you


----------



## irenep

cj9200 said:


> Hey stranger.  Hope things are well with the family.  I will pass along wishes for her IB success but she doesnt even want to hear anything about school right now.


Can't say I blame her. I'm sure she needs a break from all her hard work.

We are all good and excited about our upcoming trip to the world - I loved your July 4th firework photo at DHS. We will be at WDW for July 4th but planning on MK on 3rd and Epcot on 4th. Would you recommend DHS instead? (Have never seen fireworks at DHS)

This is also going to be our last trip before DD heads off to college - she has decided to head for the bright lights of London(UCL) come September, so now that she and her older brother are too busy with their studies its just going to be me and youngest DS left for future trips.


----------



## Mahusky

Does your trip have a side trip to that beach bar in CCB that serves dinner on Frisbee's?


----------



## dgaston

Oh Great One!  (will that work?)  We are eagerly awaiting all that you might write for us.  I am very intrigued about the surprises.

Glad to hear your recovery is continuing.


----------



## cj9200

OK, is it Sunday yet?  Seems like the trip is still months away and I am bouncing off the walls.  Last day of school was today for DD and she is spending a couple of days with friends to celebrate with other Seniors to be.  We would be gone by now but she wanted to decompress from a tough year with friends as the kickoff to summer.

So ready to go, the laundry is done and I am even packing today!  Usually I wait until the car is loaded and then I throw some stuff into a suitcase.  Snacks are already bought and packed of course.  I even went with DD for clothes shopping.  What is wrong with me?

I wonder what the odds are that we leave on Saturday.



ericamcl said:


> can't wait to read all about it - loved your other trip reports -your daughter is very lucky to have a dad like you



At times she doesnt think so.



irenep said:


> Can't say I blame her. I'm sure she needs a break from all her hard work.
> 
> We are all good and excited about our upcoming trip to the world - I loved your July 4th firework photo at DHS. We will be at WDW for July 4th but planning on MK on 3rd and Epcot on 4th. Would you recommend DHS instead? (Have never seen fireworks at DHS)
> 
> This is also going to be our last trip before DD heads off to college - she has decided to head for the bright lights of London(UCL) come September, so now that she and her older brother are too busy with their studies its just going to be me and youngest DS left for future trips.



Congrats on the upcoming trip, sounds like fun.  We decided to hit DHS for the 4th because neither of us had seen fireworks there.  It was colorful but somewhat short.  The music was classic rock.  Best of luck to your daughter in college or should I say University?  Not sure what you call it over there.  Have fun on the trip.



Mahusky said:


> Does your trip have a side trip to that beach bar in CCB that serves dinner on Frisbee's?



Forgot about that place.  Thanks for reminding me.  That may be worth a side trip on the way back.  DD would love it.



dgaston said:


> Oh Great One!  (will that work?)  We are eagerly awaiting all that you might write for us.  I am very intrigued about the surprises.
> 
> Glad to hear your recovery is continuing.



Pleeesssee.  No sucking up allowed, you will make me blush.  I am willing to reveal the surprises early for a price and a signed confidentiality clause.  Thanks for the good wishes on my recovery.  I feel really good.  Now if only Sunday would get here.


----------



## alldiz

Great start so far Love the pics.


----------



## dislainey

I quite enjoy reading your trip reports.   I hope we get a full report but no pressure.  Heading down on Tuesday for a mother/son trip.  Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## irenep

cj9200 said:


> OK, is it Sunday yet?  Seems like the trip is still months away and I am bouncing off the walls.  Last day of school was today for DD and she is spending a couple of days with friends to celebrate with other Seniors to be.  We would be gone by now but she wanted to decompress from a tough year with friends as the kickoff to summer.
> 
> So ready to go, the laundry is done and I am even packing today!  Usually I wait until the car is loaded and then I throw some stuff into a suitcase.  Snacks are already bought and packed of course.  I even went with DD for clothes shopping.  What is wrong with me?
> 
> I wonder what the odds are that we leave on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming trip, sounds like fun.  We decided to hit DHS for the 4th because neither of us had seen fireworks there.  It was colorful but somewhat short.  The music was classic rock.  Best of luck to your daughter in college or should I say University?  Not sure what you call it over there.  Have fun on the trip.



Packed already! I'm impressed 

Thanks for the DHS info ( think we will stick with Epcot), and thanks for the good wishes and, yes, the kids just say they're going to 'yoonie' over here

Hope you have a great trip- even if it is Sunday before you get away.


----------



## cj9200

Day -1:  AKA Can I Wait Until Sunday?

The bags were packed which never happens ahead of time.  Well, the snacks yes, but not unimportant things like clothes.  I was so ready for the trip that by Friday everything is waiting by the door.  Even my suitcase.  

DD was over a friends house for a couple of days to decompress from a stressful school year.  I played on the computer, watched TV and was totally bored.  Go on the computer Just to check.  Find a room for Saturday at the Lake Buena Vista Hilton for $99.  Pull out the credit card and book it.  Called the kid and told her we will be leaving Saturday morning.  

Hit the bed around 1 am and fell right to sleep.  The plan was to get up around 7 pack the car, eat and drop off the dog at the vet.  Next thing I know it is 3:30 and I am wide awake.  Instead of fighting it, I got up and packed the car.  It was probably 4:30 or 5 before I finally went back to sleep.  The alarm goes off at 8 and I am up.  At 10.  Called DD and told her I would be leaving now, packed the computer and dropped the dog off.  

It was around 11 when she was picked up and we were heading north.  The drive was uneventful except I missed the exit off I-4 (so what else is new).  Short detour and we pull into the Hilton just before four.  We stayed here before and enjoyed it.  A decent price even with the $10 extra they charge for parking.  Check-in was cake.  I asked for as high up as possible and they put me on the 15th floor.  My overnight bag and her trip bag were dragged to the room.  Yes, I was so organized I packed a separate bag for the one day at the Hilton.  Forgot they had a fridge in the room so I went back to the car to grab some drinks and snacks while DD gets ice.

A few pics of the room.  Good sized and the beds were comfy.  Two double beds.





You can barely see DD.  She was soooo exhausted from the 1 hour and a half I made her drive she had to lay down as soon as we got in.





Flat Screen.  Finally got me one of those for the house.





Separate vanity and bathroom which was nice.





Not the whirlpool tub of a 1 Br. but we were in studios this trip so no long whirlpool baths.





What a view.  Beats the MK View Studio I had at BLT or Kidani Savanna View we are about to enjoy.  OK, maybe not.  No we did not sit at the window counting blue and red cars (Up reference). 










We chilled in the room for a bit and decided it was time to eat.  DD of course had to get ready which is an arduous process in itself.  Thank god she rested so she had the energy.  I have long given up trying to get her to hurry (beauty takes time).  Instead, I try to get her started early and take one of these pretty purple pills.  Left her to put on the powder and creams and headed to look at the restaurants downstairs.

She wanted to go to Benihanas so I inquired at the hostess station.  No reservations available.  They could fit us in but we would have to wait for a table to be filled out which was anywhere from 15 to 45 minutes.  Called and gave her that option and she said she would rather go offsite.  There was also an Italian restaurant.  They had a special for the night that was spaghetti and meatballs for the very low price of $20.  Sorry, but in order for me to pay $20 for spaghetti and meatballs it would have to be made by an Eighty Year-Old Grandmother that just arrived from the old country.  So, offsite it was.

DD was down in the lobby surprisingly quickly and we inquired at the Concierge Desk.  She told us to go to Sand Lake Road where there are plenty of restaurants.  Go this way, that way, back that way and then take a right.  Once you are on Sand Lake, you have the choice of places.  We went this way, that way, back that way and then took a right.  Expecting an abundance of restaurants, we found nothing.  Well, there was a Sizzler.

We noticed a few places near the resort on I think 535 (the one that intersects Buena Vista and the Crossroads shopping plaza).  We decided to turn around and chose Macaroni Grill.  Dinner was nice and reasonably priced.  I had Mamas three favorites, lasagna, chicken parm, and cannellini stuffed with chicken.  DD had some pasta thing without meat.  Sorry, no food porn.  We got out of there with tip for less than $30.  So far so good.

We head back to the hotel and I told DD to look on the left for the sign that says Crossroads.  On the right there will be a welcome sign from Disney.  Just before I-4 the middle lane is closed for construction with police lights and flashing warning lights.  We pass the backup and are soon off again.  After about 15 minutes of driving, I look at DD and asked her, Where are we?  Of course she didnt know (what good is she).  Are we lost again?, asked the ungrateful rat.

Multiple turns later we eventually pass a sign that Welcomes us to Kissimmee.  Oops.  She kept pointing out restaurants and landmarks she remembered  There is the McDonalds, oh a Macaroni Grill, there is the TGIF we passed  She finally grasped the concept that they might be in multiple locations.  A few more turns and we are back on 535, or whatever it was and going back the right way.  I hoped at least.  After an hour and ¼ tank of gas we were about a half a mile away from the restaurant and where the turn is to go back to the Hilton.  It was also where they had closed off the middle lane.  We laughed about it.  We missed the turn because we were distracted by the Shiny lights.  Ooo pretty lights.  It was a gag the entire trip.    

All was not in vain because our travels took us by this small, cheesy midway thing in Kissimmee.  There was a bungee ride that looked cool.  It was a multiple person ride that probably went up 100 feet or more.  It was lit up in neon and almost enticed us to stop.                   

After we finally made it back to the room, I went out to take some more pictures.  The pool was nice.  It is split into two pool areas with a gazebo and a bar.




















The Rent-a-cop was on the phone at the bar and he admonished me for taking pictures at the pool.  Some people are sensitive you know about getting their picture taken.  OK, it is midnight, there is no one at the pool and you are talking to me about taking pictures.  After I asked him who I am going to bother I told him, Dont worry, I didnt take a picture of you goofing off on the phone.  I then asked him if he knew who I was.  I explained that I am Len Testa with thousands of loyal Disney fans that listen to my opinion and publish an annual Orlando Guide read by millions.  I could make or break his hotel.  Just ask your boss.  OK, that last part wasnt true but I wish I would have thought of it.

DD and I toured the work-out room.  She liked it but didnt work out that night.  





A little TV before bed and the start of our real adventure the next morning.  One other thing.  The remote stunk.  It took about 5 pushes on the button before it would change the channel.  Called Housekeeping/Maintenance  and no one answered.  Gave up, realizing that we are not at Disney yet.  Still the Hilton is a nice place to stay and suited its purpose.  Since we stayed here twice now, if I ever get the urge to go up the day before (what are the chances of that happening again) we may try another place.  Variety you know. 

Up next:  Day 1- Check into the AKL and Tea.  AKA Would like zebras with your crumpets?


----------



## Bellies23

Woo Hoo!!!!  Thanks for writing a trip report -you just made my day....maybe even my week!

Kim


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

Great trip report.  Our daughter is only 2 and my husband is already planning things for a daddy/daughter trip.  Granted it will be when she is much older, but he can't wait.


----------



## dgaston

So glad you're writing this!  Love the bit about how tired DD was after an hour and 1/2 of driving...


----------



## Tinks "SS"

OMG!! i don't get on my puter for 2 days and he is giving us a TR!

Thanks!! great start. love the getting lost part and my boys would have been begging to stop at the midway. they are spoiled by the mouse but won't pass up another little thrill strip. Ready for more.


----------



## dvczerfs

cj9200 said:


> Day -1:  AKA Can I Wait Until Sunday?
> 
> The bags were packed which never happens ahead of time.  Well, the snacks yes, but not unimportant things like clothes.  I was so ready for the trip that by Friday everything is waiting by the door.  Even my suitcase.
> 
> DD was over a friends house for a couple of days to decompress from a stressful school year.  I played on the computer, watched TV and was totally bored.  Go on the computer Just to check.  Find a room for Saturday at the Lake Buena Vista Hilton for $99.  Pull out the credit card and book it.  Called the kid and told her we will be leaving Saturday morning.
> 
> Hit the bed around 1 am and fell right to sleep.  The plan was to get up around 7 pack the car, eat and drop off the dog at the vet.  Next thing I know it is 3:30 and I am wide awake.  Instead of fighting it, I got up and packed the car.  It was probably 4:30 or 5 before I finally went back to sleep.  The alarm goes off at 8 and I am up.  At 10.  Called DD and told her I would be leaving now, packed the computer and dropped the dog off.
> 
> It was around 11 when she was picked up and we were heading north.  The drive was uneventful except I missed the exit off I-4 (so what else is new).  Short detour and we pull into the Hilton just before four.  We stayed here before and enjoyed it.  A decent price even with the $10 extra they charge for parking.  Check-in was cake.  I asked for as high up as possible and they put me on the 15th floor.  My overnight bag and her trip bag were dragged to the room.  Yes, I was so organized I packed a separate bag for the one day at the Hilton.  Forgot they had a fridge in the room so I went back to the car to grab some drinks and snacks while DD gets ice.
> 
> A few pics of the room.  Good sized and the beds were comfy.  Two double beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can barely see DD.  She was soooo exhausted from the 1 hour and a half I made her drive she had to lay down as soon as we got in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Screen.  Finally got me one of those for the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separate vanity and bathroom which was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the whirlpool tub of a 1 Br. but we were in studios this trip so no long whirlpool baths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a view.  Beats the MK View Studio I had at BLT or Kidani Savanna View we are about to enjoy.  OK, maybe not.  No we did not sit at the window counting blue and red cars (Up reference).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We chilled in the room for a bit and decided it was time to eat.  DD of course had to get ready which is an arduous process in itself.  Thank god she rested so she had the energy.  I have long given up trying to get her to hurry (beauty takes time).  Instead, I try to get her started early and take one of these pretty purple pills.  Left her to put on the powder and creams and headed to look at the restaurants downstairs.
> 
> She wanted to go to Benihanas so I inquired at the hostess station.  No reservations available.  They could fit us in but we would have to wait for a table to be filled out which was anywhere from 15 to 45 minutes.  Called and gave her that option and she said she would rather go offsite.  There was also an Italian restaurant.  They had a special for the night that was spaghetti and meatballs for the very low price of $20.  Sorry, but in order for me to pay $20 for spaghetti and meatballs it would have to be made by an Eighty Year-Old Grandmother that just arrived from the old country.  So, offsite it was.
> 
> DD was down in the lobby surprisingly quickly and we inquired at the Concierge Desk.  She told us to go to Sand Lake Road where there are plenty of restaurants.  Go this way, that way, back that way and then take a right.  Once you are on Sand Lake, you have the choice of places.  We went this way, that way, back that way and then took a right.  Expecting an abundance of restaurants, we found nothing.  Well, there was a Sizzler.
> 
> We noticed a few places near the resort on I think 535 (the one that intersects Buena Vista and the Crossroads shopping plaza).  We decided to turn around and chose Macaroni Grill.  Dinner was nice and reasonably priced.  I had Mamas three favorites, lasagna, chicken parm, and cannellini stuffed with chicken.  DD had some pasta thing without meat.  Sorry, no food porn.  We got out of there with tip for less than $30.  So far so good.
> 
> We head back to the hotel and I told DD to look on the left for the sign that says Crossroads.  On the right there will be a welcome sign from Disney.  Just before I-4 the middle lane is closed for construction with police lights and flashing warning lights.  We pass the backup and are soon off again.  After about 15 minutes of driving, I look at DD and asked her, Where are we?  Of course she didnt know (what good is she).  Are we lost again?, asked the ungrateful rat.
> 
> Multiple turns later we eventually pass a sign that Welcomes us to Kissimmee.  Oops.  She kept pointing out restaurants and landmarks she remembered  There is the McDonalds, oh a Macaroni Grill, there is the TGIF we passed  She finally grasped the concept that they might be in multiple locations.  A few more turns and we are back on 535, or whatever it was and going back the right way.  I hoped at least.  After an hour and ¼ tank of gas we were about a half a mile away from the restaurant and where the turn is to go back to the Hilton.  It was also where they had closed off the middle lane.  We laughed about it.  We missed the turn because we were distracted by the Shiny lights.  Ooo pretty lights.  It was a gag the entire trip.
> 
> All was not in vain because our travels took us by this small, cheesy midway thing in Kissimmee.  There was a bungee ride that looked cool.  It was a multiple person ride that probably went up 100 feet or more.  It was lit up in neon and almost enticed us to stop.
> 
> After we finally made it back to the room, I went out to take some more pictures.  The pool was nice.  It is split into two pool areas with a gazebo and a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rent-a-cop was on the phone at the bar and he admonished me for taking pictures at the pool.  Some people are sensitive you know about getting their picture taken.  OK, it is midnight, there is no one at the pool and you are talking to me about taking pictures.  After I asked him who I am going to bother I told him, Dont worry, I didnt take a picture of you goofing off on the phone.  I then asked him if he knew who I was.  I explained that I am Len Testa with thousands of loyal Disney fans that listen to my opinion and publish an annual Orlando Guide read by millions.  I could make or break his hotel.  Just ask your boss.  OK, that last part wasnt true but I wish I would have thought of it.
> 
> DD and I toured the work-out room.  She liked it but didnt work out that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little TV before bed and the start of our real adventure the next morning.  One other thing.  The remote stunk.  It took about 5 pushes on the button before it would change the channel.  Called Housekeeping/Maintenance  and no one answered.  Gave up, realizing that we are not at Disney yet.  Still the Hilton is a nice place to stay and suited its purpose.  Since we stayed here twice now, if I ever get the urge to go up the day before (what are the chances of that happening again) we may try another place.  Variety you know.
> 
> Up next:  Day 1- Check into the AKL and Tea.  AKA Would like zebras with your crumpets?



great first day!!! the not being able to sleep the night before is a killer. happens to me every time.


----------



## kikiq

My first real day of DIS surfing and who do I find?!  My youngest DD just graduated from college and had my DDad and his not so DGF with us for a week.  

Best of luck to your DD on this last year of IB.  Both of our DDs have their IB diploma, so we know it's not been an easy path for her.  My DDs extend their pens in "friendship" if another person needs to look over her extended essay, which I know she's started on...4000 words worth.

I can't wait for the surprises.  I KNEW you wouldn't visit without letting us in on all the details.


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> The Rent-a-cop was on the phone at the bar and he admonished me for taking pictures at the pool.  Some people are sensitive you know about getting their picture taken.  OK, it is midnight, there is no one at the pool and you are talking to me about taking pictures.  After I asked him who I am going to bother I told him, Dont worry, I didnt take a picture of you goofing off on the phone.  I then asked him if he knew who I was.  I explained that I am Len Testa with thousands of loyal Disney fans that listen to my opinion and publish an annual Orlando Guide read by millions.  I could make or break his hotel.  Just ask your boss.  OK, that last part wasnt true but I wish I would have thought of it.




Yeah, too bad you didn't think of the Len Testa line on the spot.  That would have been hilarious!  You should have just turned and took a picture of him on the phone.


----------



## DMKEDM

I wouldn't miss one of your TRs...they're almost (not quite, oh all right, not even close) as good as being there myself!

Don't "panic" about this being your last year of WDW w/your DD...I spent all 4 of DS's high school years thinking each WDW trip was going to be the last one when he'd (1) want to and (2) have time to go to WDW w/his mother...

Didn't work out that way...his first year in college he talked me into (bribed me!) buying DVC...promised to come to WDW w/me for every T-giving (absent some reason we'd both find compelling that might prevent it--work is work, after all; and sickness and family emergencies do happen)...

He's now starting his last year of law school, after 6 years of DVC ownership and at least 2 (sometimes 3) trips per year...and now I'm "worrying" that post law school he won't have time (even if he wants to) go do WDW w/his mother every year...

But I've learned my lesson: he loves WDW as much as I do...and our time there is even better, now that he's a full adult, than it was when he was still a kid...

I'll bet you a hot fudge sundae your DD is the same...after all, both my DS and your DD experienced (at least the threat of) the "leash of shame!"


----------



## ajf1007

YEAH!  So excited, I love your TR's and can't wait for more!!!


----------



## cj9200

alldiz said:


> Great start so far Love the pics.



Thanks.



dislainey said:


> I quite enjoy reading your trip reports.   I hope we get a full report but no pressure.  Heading down on Tuesday for a mother/son trip.  Enjoy and have fun!



Hope you are having/had a great time.



irenep said:


> Packed already! I'm impressed
> 
> Thanks for the DHS info ( think we will stick with Epcot), and thanks for the good wishes and, yes, the kids just say they're going to 'yoonie' over here
> 
> Hope you have a great trip- even if it is Sunday before you get away.



You cant beat Illuminations anytime, let alone the 4th of July.



Bellies23 said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!  Thanks for writing a trip report -you just made my day....maybe even my week!
> 
> Kim



Very nice of you to say.  I think this is going to last more than a week.  It may take a decade for me to get through.



MinnieFan4ever said:


> Great trip report.  Our daughter is only 2 and my husband is already planning things for a daddy/daughter trip.  Granted it will be when she is much older, but he can't wait.



She was about 4 when we did a day together on the way back to Miami.  The most stress I had was when she had to go to the bathroom.  That was before they had all these companion bathrooms.  

Since then, there have been multiple Daddy/Daughter trips.  It is fun going from Dumbo to Splash to R&R coaster as she got older.  Tell him not to wait too long.  



dgaston said:


> So glad you're writing this!  Love the bit about how tired DD was after an hour and 1/2 of driving...



That was the first time she drove for an extended time on a highway.  Even though she went on the shoulder twice, it was a nice break for me. 



			
				Tinks "SS";41578568 said:
			
		

> OMG!! i don't get on my puter for 2 days and he is giving us a TR!
> 
> Thanks!! great start. love the getting lost part and my boys would have been begging to stop at the midway. they are spoiled by the mouse but won't pass up another little thrill strip. Ready for more.



We should have stopped.  I am a navigation savant except when I am in Orlando.  I always make a wrong turn at least once a trip.  I dont know what it is.



dvczerfs said:


> great first day!!! the not being able to sleep the night before is a killer. happens to me every time.



Have enjoyed the pics you posted for the Contemporary.  Too bad our trips did not mesh.  You were arriving just as we were leaving.  I made up for losing sleep during the trip.



kikiq said:


> My first real day of DIS surfing and who do I find?!  My youngest DD just graduated from college and had my DDad and his not so DGF with us for a week.
> 
> Best of luck to your DD on this last year of IB.  Both of our DDs have their IB diploma, so we know it's not been an easy path for her.  My DDs extend their pens in "friendship" if another person needs to look over her extended essay, which I know she's started on...4000 words worth.
> 
> I can't wait for the surprises.  I KNEW you wouldn't visit without letting us in on all the details.



Ah, the extended essay.  They started on it in their sophomore year.  She is supposed to get a lot of it done over the summer.  They have their own study group helping each other.  That and other IB stuff.  I will let you know if she needs someone to look over it.  

Congrats to you and your daughters.  Not only is IB tough on the kids, it is also tough on the parents.  The kids were dropping like flies last year.  A friend of mine had her twins graduate this year and told me the senior year would be cake after October.  I told her not when there are 5 IB tests and one AP test at the end of the year.

I was pretty much done deal that this one had to be documented after the first couple of days.  We had too much fun to not write it down.  



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah, too bad you didn't think of the Len Testa line on the spot.  That would have been hilarious!  You should have just turned and took a picture of him on the phone.



Wish I would have thought of both.  



DMKEDM said:


> I wouldn't miss one of your TRs...they're almost (not quite, oh all right, not even close) as good as being there myself!
> 
> Don't "panic" about this being your last year of WDW w/your DD...I spent all 4 of DS's high school years thinking each WDW trip was going to be the last one when he'd (1) want to and (2) have time to go to WDW w/his mother...
> 
> Didn't work out that way...his first year in college he talked me into (bribed me!) buying DVC...promised to come to WDW w/me for every T-giving (absent some reason we'd both find compelling that might prevent it--work is work, after all; and sickness and family emergencies do happen)...
> 
> He's now starting his last year of law school, after 6 years of DVC ownership and at least 2 (sometimes 3) trips per year...and now I'm "worrying" that post law school he won't have time (even if he wants to) go do WDW w/his mother every year...
> 
> But I've learned my lesson: he loves WDW as much as I do...and our time there is even better, now that he's a full adult, than it was when he was still a kid...
> 
> I'll bet you a hot fudge sundae your DD is the same...after all, both my DS and your DD experienced (at least the threat of) the "leash of shame!"



She will always be a Disney fanatic.  I took care of that at a young age.  We will be going together when she is in college.  Cant wait until she asks if she can bring that special person on a trip.  Dad would it be OK if we get a separate studio.  Umm, NO.  He can sleep in the car.  The chairs recline.

Thanks for the kind words and reminding me about the leash of shame.  What a great idea. 



ajf1007 said:


> YEAH!  So excited, I love your TR's and can't wait for more!!!



Thanks.  I should have the next installment up by the weekend.


----------



## sarah4770

Hi Len,
 glad to see this trip report.
About to have a short weekend at wdw with my Son( taking him dragging and screaming) before he goes to college. he's not happy to go anywhere with mom. Luckily, he has a few friends in Orlando. My how time flies.
  Making a stop at Lee and Ricks this time, hope they are their same selves.


----------



## kikiq

cj9200 said:


> She will always be a Disney fanatic.  I took care of that at a young age.  We will be going together when she is in college.  Cant wait until she asks if she can bring that special person on a trip.  Dad would it be OK if we get a separate studio.  Umm, NO.  He can sleep in the car.  The chairs recline.



  You're too generous...my DH would hand him a blanket and say "He can sleep in a lounge chair at the pool."

BTW, you had me in stitches finding your way back to the hotel.  I read it to my youngest DD and she even started laughing because that was us the night I couldn't find my way back to AKV.  It has been become a family joke now...do not let Mom drive in Orlando...DO NOT!!!  Although, this last trip, I had to rent a car to go to my meetings, but I went to the convention center and back, no side trips.


----------



## Disney Princess

I am at home, supposed to be unpacking boxes from our move, but here I am reading your trip report.  So glad you wrote it - I'll need the breaks!  Love the first day.  Sounds like fun memories were made.  I think we've ALL gotten lost in Orlando.  My husband and I lived there for the CP, and still find ways of getting lost.  I blame the city planners - I think they move restaurants and shops so that my landmarks get confused. 




cj9200 said:


> Cant wait until she asks if she can bring that special person on a trip.  Dad would it be OK if we get a separate studio.  Umm, NO.  He can sleep in the car.  The chairs recline.



This had me laughing out loud.  I think you are too generous about the car.  Perhaps he can find an off site hotel to enjoy.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Well finally.  It is about time you got started on this report!  I have to leave in just three days and I NEED a Disney fix before braving the world with Miss Goofy (daughter), (no spouse and no gaggle of friends going with us).  I guess I will just have to bring a computer so I can keep up with your surprises.  

Off to pack now.  I will check back in later.


----------



## irenep

So glad you decided to your TR. 
What a great start and really looking forward to reading some more before we head out

So funny that you got lost - I don't think we have ever made a trip without taking the wrong turn somewhere between MCO and WDW. In fact I am now the proud owner of a sat-nav solely for our Disney trips -unfortunately it's in my OL (why did I think that was a good idea?)


----------



## cj9200

sarah4770 said:


> About to have a short weekend at wdw with my Son( taking him dragging and screaming) before he goes to college. he's not happy to go anywhere with mom. Luckily, he has a few friends in Orlando. My how time flies.



You need to send him to Disney Boot camp.  Or maybe get him interested in the college program.  I am trying to plant that seed in DDs mind.



kikiq said:


> You're too generous...my DH would hand him a blanket and say "He can sleep in a lounge chair at the pool."
> 
> BTW, you had me in stitches finding your way back to the hotel.  I read it to my youngest DD and she even started laughing because that was us the night I couldn't find my way back to AKV.  It has been become a family joke now...do not let Mom drive in Orlando...DO NOT!!!  Although, this last trip, I had to rent a car to go to my meetings, but I went to the convention center and back, no side trips.



I like that idea.  Not sure he would need a blanket, it is Florida after all.

I have explained before, I am a navigation savant.  When I was a kid, I would be navigator on our family trips.  I could not only tell my Dad where we were and where we are going, I could tell him time elapsed from the last checkpoint and time to our next pit stop.  A few years ago, I drove all through Europe and did not get lost once.  Something about Disney and Orlando that gets me turned around.  They have signs everywhere and I still take the long way to reach my destination.  Notice I didnt say lost.



Disney Princess said:


> I am at home, supposed to be unpacking boxes from our move, but here I am reading your trip report.  So glad you wrote it - I'll need the breaks!  Love the first day.  Sounds like fun memories were made.  I think we've ALL gotten lost in Orlando.  My husband and I lived there for the CP, and still find ways of getting lost.  I blame the city planners - I think they move restaurants and shops so that my landmarks get confused.
> 
> This had me laughing out loud.  I think you are too generous about the car.  Perhaps he can find an off site hotel to enjoy.



See above.  An offsite hotel would cost money.  I think he will be relegated to a chair at the pool.  Glad you are enjoying the TR.  Make hubby unpack you have important work to do on the computer.  



kid-at-heart said:


> Well finally.  It is about time you got started on this report!  I have to leave in just three days and I NEED a Disney fix before braving the world with Miss Goofy (daughter), (no spouse and no gaggle of friends going with us).  I guess I will just have to bring a computer so I can keep up with your surprises.
> 
> Off to pack now.  I will check back in later.



Come on, I have only been home a few days.  Thought of you when I saw these at the store in the Boardwalk.  They actually had DVC and resort specific stuff.  Not much but at least it is a start.  I didnt buy this shirt but I did get a DVC shirt and a DVC travel mug.  











Hope you and Miss Goofy have a great time.  Later I will be retelling the joys and pitfalls of bringing the computer.  



irenep said:


> So glad you decided to your TR.
> What a great start and really looking forward to reading some more before we head out
> 
> So funny that you got lost - I don't think we have ever made a trip without taking the wrong turn somewhere between MCO and WDW. In fact I am now the proud owner of a sat-nav solely for our Disney trips -unfortunately it's in my OL (why did I think that was a good idea?)



This is making me feel better.  At least I am not alone.  From now on I am assigning the kid to be sole navigator.  If we miss a turn, it will be her fault.


----------



## rascalmom

So glad to see your trip report.  Always wonderful!

I've got two college-aged dds myself, we're planning a trip for their Christmas Break this year.  DD#1 is graduating in December....time really does fly.  We've been thrilled that they are still very happy to go with us (AND that we've not *yet* have to send anyone to a pool chair!....such a GREAT idea though).


----------



## kid-at-heart

Ummm, did you take the Mine photo just for me?    The next time you stay in a grand villa you will need to take a photo of you in your "mine" shirt standing inside the villa.  MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE 

I am glad you are healing well.  It must have been a very stressful time for you and your daughter. Where did she stay while you were in the hospital?  With #1?


TWO MORE DAYS!


----------



## cj9200

rascalmom said:


> So glad to see your trip report.  Always wonderful!
> 
> I've got two college-aged dds myself, we're planning a trip for their Christmas Break this year.  DD#1 is graduating in December....time really does fly.  We've been thrilled that they are still very happy to go with us (AND that we've not *yet* have to send anyone to a pool chair!....such a GREAT idea though).



Thanks for the comment on the TR.  Time does fly by.  Like you, I don’t think I will have a lot of trouble convincing her to go to Disney with me.  Congrats to DD#1.  Next milestone – a JOB.



kid-at-heart said:


> Ummm, did you take the Mine photo just for me?    The next time you stay in a grand villa you will need to take a photo of you in your "mine" shirt standing inside the villa.  MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE, MINE
> 
> I am glad you are healing well.  It must have been a very stressful time for you and your daughter. Where did she stay while you were in the hospital?  With #1?
> 
> 
> TWO MORE DAYS!



My fault, I was unclear in the post.  When I saw the shirt, I was thinking about your COMMENT on my tendency to clearly define what was mine and what the space the kids could occupy in the Grand Villa.  It was very funny and true.

DD split time between 1 and 2.  It was stressful and I am doing much better.

If you bring your computer for the trip, make sure you bring the power cord.  Trust me, I know (hint of things to come).


----------



## cj9200

Day 1, Part 1 - Checking into the AKL and slurping Tea

The plan was for me to wake up early in the morning, drive over to the Kidani Village at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Thinking like always I would wake up early, I did not set an alarm.  Light shining through a small break in the drapes woke me up.  Yep.  It is a little before 10 (this is a recurring theme throughout the trip).  Not a problem today because we have until 11:00 before check out.  Once DD is scrubbed and painted we bring our few pieces of luggage to the car and off we go.

First stop was at Wynn-Dixie for some perishables.  Normally, I am a Publix snob but this is one of their newer stores and has a good selection.  It is also near Lake Buena Vista.  We both are dressed in our finery (not our Sunday Going to Meeting clothes) because we have Afternoon Tea at 3:30.  And yes, I said Tea.  I am confident enough in my own manhood to eat little dainty sandwiches and drink from a fine china cup.  Anyway, back to AKL.  

One of the best signs on the entire planet





Pulled in at Kidani and left the bazillion bags with bell services.  I noted the bags that needed to be stored in their Refrigerator.  Check-in was smooth but somehow forgot the CMs name.  Naturally the room wasnt ready.  Hence our pre-planning and already wearing our finery.  She gave us a map with the general area of the room and told us if we would like, a text could be sent when it was ready.  Sure, why not.  Maybe this time they will actually send the text.  Unlike BLT, Kidani has a separate check-in, bell services and valet.  Like this setup better.

Home again.  Well, one of them at least.  My real home comes later in the week.




















The store





The lobby





Sanaa.  Never eaten there and probably will not for a long while.  I checked the menu and nothing really appealed to me.





One the way to the resort, I had a proud Disney Dad moment.  Out of the blue DD announces, People just dont get it.  Get what?  I had some friends say You are going to Disney again? they just dont get it.  They dont know how to do Disney.  All they think of is Disney means standing in lines.  They dont do it like we do.  There is some much more to going than the parks.  We dont stand in lines, or just eat hamburgers.  So you will be going to the World when you are older?  Of course.  Thats a dumb question.  She was raised right.  My work here is done.     

Killed some time strolling the resort and saw the lions and tigers and bears.  Well, the Giraffes, Ankole and Zebras.  No Red River Hogs.  Got to the car again and we headed to the Grand Floridian and High Tea.  Yes, I said tea!  Once at the GF, we had time so we explored.  

Then a major error occurred.  We were walking around and I say, why dont we check out Narcoossees?  We are eating there later in the week.  DOH!!!  What, did you say?  Ummmm.  Ahhhh.  I said we need to do Park Choosies.  What?  You know, Park Choosies  where we decide what parks we are going to visit.  Dad, we already know what parks we are going to each day because of the ADRs.  Tough when your kid is a WDW veteran and you let her into the planning stage.

Yes, she broke me so I confessed.  One of the three surprises was dinner at Narcoossees and I blew it.  Oh well better luck with the other two.  While the surprise blown, we went over there to check out the place.





There are a couple of things on the menu I would like to try.





We needed to head over to the Magic Kingdom so I could purchase the Table and Wonderland card.  We took the boat over which is a nice relaxing way to get to the MK.  Scenic too.















The Wedding Pavilion















It took more than a few minutes because everyone needed to tell the CMs at Guest Services their life stories.  Im coming to Disney with my 4 Uncles, 3 Aunts, 16 Brothers and Sisters, 26 Nephews and Nieces, plus my 4 kids.  Oh yea, and my husband.  Anyway they have this thing called park hoppers.  Can you explain how do I hop to other parks, can I take a bus or do I have to hop?...  Nothing and I mean nothing bugs me more than people who wait until they are being served until they begin to think about what they want to do.  Have to save the pretty purple pills for the stress when DD gets ready so I didnt take one here.  Could have used it though.

I finally get to a Guest Services CM and we quickly buy the card.  Then a monorail ride back to the GF.  Tea started at 2, YES I SAID TEA, and we went to the podium to see if they could get us in early.  No problem and we were quickly escorted to our cushy sofa and seat.  

The Garden View Terrace










The waitress came by and I asked to start off with a glass of ice tea.  We dont serve traditional ice tea.  What?  You can order any of our tea blends and we will put them on ice for you.  OK.  At least I will get ice tea.

See.





Mine was the Gardenview Tea Room Blend which is specially blended for them.  Also available for purchase at about a billion dollars for 4 oz. of tea leaves.  DD had one of the specials they were showcasing, a Lychee concoction (the lighter tea in the background).  Mine was very good, hers was pretty gross.  She liked it but I thought it was awful.  When I asked to try it she responded, You know you are not going to like it.  Smart A**.  I am a tea purist, just lemon.  No sugar or tea made from froo froo stuff like herbs and nuts.  I tried to fake that I liked it just to prove a point but it was so awful that I couldnt pull it off.  See, the Smart A** said.

For food, DD order the Buckingham Palace - Traditional tea sandwiches, scones and jam tarts complemented by fresh strawberries and cream, or a selection of freshly baked pastries, along with your choice of tea. $19.50 per guest.

She had to of course have only the vegetarian sandwiches so she got extra egg and cucumber. 





Yummy.





Missed taking pics of the scones and tart.  Both were good.  Clotted cream is the best.  She blew off the strawberries and cream for a choice of the pastries.  One was hazelnut moose dipped in chocolate, and the other was this cream thing. She gave me a taste of each (nice kid).  Both were very good.





I ordered a la carte with the British Cheese Plate - A selection of traditional British cheeses, served with an array of seasonal fruit $12.50 and a Plate of Assorted Tea Sandwiches  Shrimp, egg, chicken, pear with cheese and cucumber $8.50.

The cheeses were varied and tasty.  DD is also a cheese nut so I shared with her (nice dad).





The shrimp was the best of the bunch.  The pear and cheese thing was interesting.





The waitress was kind enough to take a picture of the two of us.  Thank you so much.  Just what I need.  I lost about 30 pounds in the hospital.  Even though I have a healthy appetite, I havent gained much of it back.  That is who I am right now so I go with it.  No alternative.  





Overall, I enjoyed tea.  YES, I HAD TEA AND ENJOYED IT!  This is one of DDs favorite things to at the World (and outside the World) so why not.  The food was well prepared and flavorful especially the shrimp sandwich. I didnt leave there starving but was not full either.  Total price was $48.02 with discount plus tax and tip.

And for all you that are wondering, no, I did not drink with my pinky out.  

Out of picture space, so the room reveal will be in the next update.

Up next: Day 1 Part 2:  Your room is ready.  AKA Where are the Red River Hogs?


----------



## Cyndibear

Thanks for your wonderful trip report.  I am so enjoying it!  The tea is one of my favorite things to do at Disney too and I drag my Dh with me.  He also gets iced tea and just loves it.  His favorite, the strawberries!  

Can't wait to read more!!

Cyndi


----------



## Tinks "SS"

i've really enjoyed the tea photos!! i've done it twice now and love it. i've gone with my BFF and this time we took our moms to the world with us and did tea. We had such a good time there. i will probably never get my boys or DH to go with me unless i really dig up some good dirt on them.  maybe i need to work on that.

love the rest of it. thanks for the updates.


----------



## ajf1007

Loving the TR so far, you just make me chuckle! I'm so glad you gave info on the tea, it's something I've always wanted to try, but never did.  I'm putting that on my definite list now and will plan on it on our big trip next year.  I think it would be something sweet for me and my niece to do together.

No pressure or anything, but I'm ready for the next installment.n


----------



## irenep

What a lovely day - looks like you are your daughter really enjoyed your tea at the Grand Floridian - it looks delicious. Hope to try it someday - never been to Narcoossees either so looking forward to hearing all about that too Had to laugh at you slip up about that as thats just the sort of thing I do all the time (I am hopeless at keeping secrets when it comes to our WDW trips!)

Hope to see you next update soon!


----------



## GGOOFY1

Great report....can't wait for more!!


----------



## cj9200

Cyndibear said:


> Thanks for your wonderful trip report.  I am so enjoying it!  The tea is one of my favorite things to do at Disney too and I drag my Dh with me.  He also gets iced tea and just loves it.  His favorite, the strawberries!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!!
> 
> Cyndi



Thanks Cyndi.  Good for DH.  DD isn't a big Strawberry fan and like this time she can't resist the pastries.



			
				Tinks "SS";41609809 said:
			
		

> i've really enjoyed the tea photos!! i've done it twice now and love it. i've gone with my BFF and this time we took our moms to the world with us and did tea. We had such a good time there. i will probably never get my boys or DH to go with me unless i really dig up some good dirt on them.  maybe i need to work on that.
> 
> love the rest of it. thanks for the updates.



Glad you guys enjoyed Tea.  It isn’t my favorite thing to do at WDW but I went with it.  Usually, she is with others and I drop them off to head over to the Poly for crab cakes.  We ended up having a good time.  I would do it again in a heartbeat.



ajf1007 said:


> Loving the TR so far, you just make me chuckle! I'm so glad you gave info on the tea, it's something I've always wanted to try, but never did.  I'm putting that on my definite list now and will plan on it on our big trip next year.  I think it would be something sweet for me and my niece to do together.
> 
> No pressure or anything, but I'm ready for the next installment.n



Providing chuckles is what I’m here for.  Glad you like it.  She has gone to tea since she was a wee little one and has developed into a tea aficionado.  She loves the scones.  I’ve even made them at home.  Can’t find the clotted cream anywhere.



irenep said:


> What a lovely day - looks like you are your daughter really enjoyed your tea at the Grand Floridian - it looks delicious. Hope to try it someday - never been to Narcoossees either so looking forward to hearing all about that too Had to laugh at you slip up about that as thats just the sort of thing I do all the time (I am hopeless at keeping secrets when it comes to our WDW trips!)
> 
> Hope to see you next update soon!



The way I am going you may have to try Narcoossees yourself before I write it down.  I can say the food we had that night was the best of the trip.  She loves tea.  A good friend lives in the UK  and we promised we would visit next year.  She can’t wait to visit some tea shops while we are over there.



GGOOFY1 said:


> Great report....can't wait for more!!



Thanks.  Is the popcorn buttered with real butter?

Thanks everyone for reading and responding.  Next update should be posted tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sandy321

I have always enjoyed your trip reports - I want to thank you for letting us go along -  She is one amazing person - the world is a better place!

I've recently discovered chowhound.com - they have an Orlando board - I cant believe the places that are out there - but I'd get lost for sure, so I appreciate your drive around Orlando - and truly LOL about taking pictures at midnight - I felt the same way when we stayed at BCV - but there were people in the pool (I pointed away from them!) no security on me tho!!  GO Len Testa   Brilliant!

The Grand Tea - you had TEA?  I'm not sure, I hear they have a Princess Blend that is delish!  You'll need to go back and try it - seriously!!  I have to add my DH is a tea drinker (after coffee of course! ) he had some kind of pot filled with leaves - huge leaves......  but it is an amazing place - and I think you did a great job capturing it for us - 

Also, loved your DD response about people "not getting it"  its not about lines and hamburgers!!    perfect!

I hope you'll always be able to take the time to give trip reports - I love your reports!!    Thank you!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> One the way to the resort, I had a proud Disney Dad moment.  Out of the blue DD announces, People just dont get it.  Get what?  I had some friends say You are going to Disney again? they just dont get it.  They dont know how to do Disney.  All they think of is Disney means standing in lines.  They dont do it like we do.  There is some much more to going than the parks.  We dont stand in lines, or just eat hamburgers.  So you will be going to the World when you are older?  Of course.  Thats a dumb question.  She was raised right.  My work here is done.


You have raised her well!  



cj9200 said:


> why dont we check out Narcoossees?  We are eating there later in the week.  DOH!!!


Definitely D'OH!!!! 



cj9200 said:


> And for all you that are wondering, no, I did not drink with my pinky out.


Darn, looks like I lost that bet.


----------



## BigEeyore

You are such a great dad, and a talented TR writer! Looking forward to more!


----------



## cj9200

Day 1 Part 2:  Your room is ready.  AKA Is Pesto brown?  

With tea over with, and Yes, I enjoyed tea, it was time to head back to AKL and our room.  Received a text (will wonders never cease) that the room was ready when DD was digging iinto her pastries.  Perfect timing.  Picked up the car at valet and drove back.  Side note: With a handicapped sticker, valet is free at all WDW resorts.  Didn’t matter because we were dining and had the TIW card which also provides free valet.

Went to the room with our day stuff in tow.  Sunset Savanna View room 7330.  Always enjoy the moment you open the door and see what the room looks like.

Here we are





In the hallway on the way to the room I saw this





Through the resort there are proverbs from different African countries.  At the pool there is one about placing one foot first before entering unchartered waters.  Or something like that.  What happened to jumping in with both feet?  We were definitely going to do that during this trip.  Is this one saying that mothers are a precious metal and fathers are just a cheap piece of glass?  Yes I get the analogy reflection of you blah blah blah but come on, a cheap piece of glass?  Can’t we at least be guilded mirrors?  Dads don’t get any respect.

Her Pull out couch.  While she said this one was comfortable, she liked the one at the Boardwalk better.





The big screen.  Same manufacturer as my new one (mind is bigger though).  Can you tell I am excited that I now have a flat screen of my own.





My Queen sized bed.  The bed was very comfy and I slept great.





We got a lot of use of the fridge





The one thing I don’t like about the studios is no whirlpool bath.  That alone is worth the points.  Pretty sure we will be in a 1 BR next time so I can whirlpool away the kinks in these tired old bones.





I know for a fact that I am not the only person that takes photos of the commode and posts them (He knows who he is).  Another side note: You may notice that now the pics have my screen name on them.  I found someone (not on these boards) that used some of my pics as their own.  One of them was a favorite, the hat during the 4th of July.  It doesn’t bother me if someone out there copies them but not on an on line blog or newsletter and credit themselves as the photographer.  Sorry, I am kind of hacked off about it.  Not that I am worried about someone using a potty picture but now I am labeling everything.  That is one reason why the TR is taking longer.





I liked the storage space under the vanity.  Could come in handy for DD’s extra beauty supplies.





Remember the word safe




The dreaded Teanagerus Obnoxitum.  This creature is one of the most frightening of all the animals on the Savanna and indeed the entire world.  They usually travel in packs.  Prone to pouting and slamming doors.  They are especially evil when separated from their communication devices.  The female of the species are extremely devious and are most dangerous when they smile at you.  Beware, it is just a plot to separate you from your wallet or ATM card.





Other animal life was also out and about










Until this trip I did not know the Ankole cattle were first domesticated by the Wattusi tribe.  The horns are hollow for lightness and to radiate heat.










Don’t worry many more animal pics coming to bore you.

The resort to the left





The resort to the right





As you can guess, we were in the middle of the right side of the resort.  Nice location and plenty of animal viewing.  My only complaint was there were no Red River Hogs in our savanna.  The hallways were long al la the Boardwalk but they learned from that mistake.  There are additional elevators placed in the resort.  One that was near our room took us to the parking garage and was a short walk to the bus stop.  No need to walk all the way to the lobby and then walk all the way to the buses.  Nice change.

Good touchy feely sentiment.  Of course my take on it is that she may be a tree in our family forest, but I hold the chainsaw that can cut her down.





 My little butterfly holding a butterfly





The paper goods and other supplies





Call the exterminator.  We have mice.





A few people on a safari,  Something for the memory banks for a future trip.





Bell Services was up to the room with the Bazillion bags (actually 11) and it was unpacking time.  I neatly hung everything in the closet and put folded clothes in the drawers.  She left everything in her suitcase.  Whatever floats your boat.  Snacks were put away and cold stuff was in the fridge.  Then it was electronics.  Everything was fine and I was about to hook up to the internet and I discovered NO POWER CORD.  (This is also a recurring theme during the trip)  

I remember unplugging it and saying to self don’t forget it when I packed the computer.  Well, it was left at home.  The battery had less than two hours of charge and so no email, internet surfing and posting on the boards for the trip.  Not a tragedy but DD thought so because she couldn’t charge her I-pod.  Oh well. 

After we were unpacked, DD had a headache (another theme for the trip) so she stayed in the room.  I wanted to stretch out and relax so I headed for the pool.  After purchasing a club soda at the bar, I relaxed in a lounge chair and read from my Kindle as the sun set.  Life doesn’t get much better than this. 















After the pool we had snacks in the room and watched the limited TV choices.  It was about 9:30 when we decided to go over to Mara for a quick bite to eat.  We asked at the front desk what the best way was to get over there.  They suggested we take our car because the shuttle (golf cart) stops running at ten.  Wish this was more like BLT where you are not that far away from the resort.  It is a doable walk but I wasn’t up for it.  It is a bit of a hike.

I always liked Mara.  The food is good and there are some items that are unique.  I had the chicken corn chowder.  Good but a little on the sweet side.  DD had the vegetarian flat bread,   Cheese, spinach, mushrooms and PESTO.  Zebra domes for her desert.  Total $15.42 with tax, no discount or tip.  Sorry, no pics.  

Hers came out and it had a brownish goo on it.  She made me taste it and it was good.  But it is not PESTO.  Pesto is green.  I make it from scratch and I know for a fact pesto is basil, roasted pine nuts, garlic, parmasian and olive oil.  And it is GREEN.  

I went back to the counter with it and explained that the vegetarian flat bread was supposed to have pesto.  She said it did have pesto.  Instead of arguing with her I asked her for a side of PESTO.  She huffs and someone hands me a container.  After we paid, I took a look at it and it is BROWN.  PESTO is GREEN.  I tasted it from the container and discovered it was an olive tepenade spread (they use it on another type of flat bread).  DD then went to explain to the CM that she wanted PESTO, you know the GREEN stuff.  We are driving back and she told me that they gave her the olive spread again.  I came to the conclusion that a) they didn’t have PESTO or b) they didn’t know what PESTO was.  No harm because she loves olives and as a bonus the extras made a tasty spread on the crackers that were in our stocked pantry.  We also had a few good laughs over it.      

So day one is in the books.  Good start.  Lots of fun and plenty of laid back time.  Everything went smoothly and we did not get lost once.  Oh, and YES, I LIKED THE TEA.

Up next Day 2: AK and DHS AKA In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion roars tonight.  And so does our cousin.


----------



## kikiq

You know, I'm suppose to be cleaning my house..the out of work teacher that I am...but you had to put up a new report AND I keep interrupting my youngest DD (who recently graduated and moved home) from cleaning her room.  But we are both enjoying your TR.  I found your "educational" info on the animals quite interesting.  

What no Red River Hogs??!  Now my DH isn't really keen on trying out AKV but if I EVER do finally convince him to at least one stay, we better find out which savannah those critters hang out on.  He looks for them whenever we visit the AKL gift shop or rather I'm at the gift shop, he's looking for those critters

And my youngest wants to know WHY you took a picture of the life guard?  If your DD wasn't with you, was that to tempt her to the pool?  Geeze, Dad what are you thinking?  Have you noticed how beautiful that daughter of yours is becoming?  But then my youngest also wants to know just how tall was that life guard?  Now she's asking me when are WE going to WDW again..I'm thinking she's including herself with my DH and me.


----------



## franandaj

What a great TR so far!  I have a long time until my next stay so I'm living vicariously through other's TRs!


----------



## Disney Princess

Two new updates!!  Thanks for both of them.  We actually really enjoy tea too.  My husband doesn't mind it, so he goes along with me.  I really like the peace and quiet as a break from the chaos in other parts of the world. 

Glad to hear that you were able to sleep in.  I know that might have changed your plans, but rest is good!  Sounds like your daughter definitely "gets it" and that is wonderful.  Many trips for years to come for you two.

Can't wait for Day 2.


----------



## ajf1007

Great update!  It was so nice seeing our home away from home!  What a great dad, one that realizes the storage under the sink in the bathroom will be needed for beauty supplies!  You rock!  The pool pics, I miss the Kadini pool, it's my favorite.  AKV is my favorite resort (and our home) but I have to say, sometimes after walking in the heat all day, the walk to Mara is killer.  I really wish that Kadini had a QS.  Oh, BTW, I don't blame you for putting your signature on the pictures.  Using them is a compliment, claiming them as your own is flat out wrong!  

Looking forward to your next update.  I'm hooked!


----------



## sarahk0204

Yay!  Another TR!

Turns out we were there at the same time, which is why I missed all this until tonight.  Darn real life intervening! 

Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## GGOOFY1

Yes great popcorn!!!  Made the old fashion way...on the stove....in oil....and real butter!!!!  The only way!!!  Love your TR so far


----------



## rascalmom




----------



## Cee

Wonderful TR and pictures, and your daughter is just lovely.


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Is this one saying that mothers are a precious metal and fathers are just a cheap piece of glass?  Yes I get the analogy reflection of you blah blah blah but come on, a cheap piece of glass?  Cant we at least be guilded mirrors?  Dads dont get any respect.


Surely they missed something in the interpretation. 



cj9200 said:


> I know for a fact that I am not the only person that takes photos of the commode and posts them (He knows who he is).


It seems to be becoming  a DIS Dads trend these days. 



cj9200 said:


> The dreaded Teanagerus Obnoxitum.  This creature is one of the most frightening of all the animals on the Savanna and indeed the entire world.  They usually travel in packs.  Prone to pouting and slamming doors.  They are especially evil when separated from their communication devices.  The female of the species are extremely devious and are most dangerous when they smile at you.  Beware, it is just a plot to separate you from your wallet or ATM card.


  That is literary gold right there.  (See I'll give you credit for the gold part even if the African proverb won't)



cj9200 said:


> After purchasing a club soda at the bar, I relaxed in a lounge chair and read from my Kindle as the sun set.  Life doesnt get much better than this.






cj9200 said:


> I make it from scratch and I know for a fact pesto is basil, roasted pine nuts, garlic, parmasian and olive oil.  And it is GREEN.


If I were you, I'd send them an application to be the offical pesto chef.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Great report!


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Now if only Sunday would get here.



Hands down my favourite line of the TR.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> After the pool we had snacks in the room and watched the limited TV choices. *I so agree.  ABC especially showed "limited".  *It was about 9:30 when we decided to go over to Mara for a quick bite to eat.... *ESPN was too scary?  *



Oh wait this one's a contender.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> The cheeses were varied and tasty.  DD is also a cheese nut so I shared with her (nice dad).



OMG, I can't keep my eyes off of it.   Heaven on a plate.


----------



## lisaviolet

kid-at-heart said:


> I have to leave in just three days and I NEED a Disney fix before braving the world with Miss Goofy (daughter), (no spouse and no gaggle of friends going with us).  I



Hope you're having or had fun Kate.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> One the way to the resort, I had a proud Disney Dad moment.  Out of the blue DD announces, “People just don’t get it.”  “Get what?”  “I had some friends say ‘You are going to Disney again?’ they just don’t get it.”  They don’t know how to do Disney.  All they think of is Disney means standing in lines.  They don’t do it like we do.  There is some much more to going than the parks.  We don’t stand in lines, or just eat hamburgers.”  “So you will be going to the World when you are older?”  “Of course.  That’s a dumb question.”  She was raised right.  My work here is done.



Well it WAS a dumb question.  

Forget explaining to non-Disney types - with her vacation smarts I need her in my back pocket for some discussions right here on this DVC board.  

Loved the tea.  LOVED it.  

Wouldn't it have been funny if Cinco was staring out at you from the bird cage on the way by?   You know like a sweet hallucination -  those pills are powerful.  

How is she by the way?


----------



## cj9200

Sitting at the dock in the Keys waiting for the dive boat to come in.  Going out this afternoon with DD and 2 of her friends.  1s mother came down here for a week and she was kind enough to ask DD to join them.  First time I went diving in over a year and I am excited.  Limited Internet access so can only check in now.  I come back tomorrow and the next update will be up in a day or two.  



Sandy321 said:


> I have always enjoyed your trip reports - I want to thank you for letting us go along -  She is one amazing person - the world is a better place!
> 
> I've recently discovered chowhound.com - they have an Orlando board - I cant believe the places that are out there - but I'd get lost for sure, so I appreciate your drive around Orlando - and truly LOL about taking pictures at midnight - I felt the same way when we stayed at BCV - but there were people in the pool (I pointed away from them!) no security on me tho!!  GO Len Testa   Brilliant!
> 
> The Grand Tea - you had TEA?  I'm not sure, I hear they have a Princess Blend that is delish!  You'll need to go back and try it - seriously!!  I have to add my DH is a tea drinker (after coffee of course! ) he had some kind of pot filled with leaves - huge leaves......  but it is an amazing place - and I think you did a great job capturing it for us -
> 
> Also, loved your DD response about people "not getting it"  its not about lines and hamburgers!!    perfect!
> 
> I hope you'll always be able to take the time to give trip reports - I love your reports!!    Thank you!



Thanks for the kind words on the TR.  I will have to take a look at chowhound.com.  I am still confident enough to travel offsite (not that confidence is warranted) and not think I will get lost.  I dont think that Len would appreciate his name on a police blotter for verbally taunting a rent a cop and making him cry.  So I guess it is better that I didnt think of it in time.  Storm Along Bay is beautiful at night.  Got some great pics of it.  

Sorry but real men will do tea but they will not drink the Princess blend.  The special blend they had was really good and I will have to have it again.  Came close to buying some.  It is an example of the reason DD thinks that people dont get it.  Where else can you have breakfast with a mouse  and High Tea in the afternoon? 




afwdwfan said:


> You have raised her well!     Definitely D'OH!!!!  Darn, looks like I lost that bet.



You should have let me know.  I would have thrown the bet for a cut.  Have to find more creative ways to finance my next trip.  



BigEeyore said:


> You are such a great dad, and a talented TR writer! Looking forward to more!



Too kind.  This one is going to take a while.



kikiq said:


> You know, I'm suppose to be cleaning my house..the out of work teacher that I am...but you had to put up a new report AND I keep interrupting my youngest DD (who recently graduated and moved home) from cleaning her room.  But we are both enjoying your TR.  I found your "educational" info on the animals quite interesting.
> 
> What no Red River Hogs??!  Now my DH isn't really keen on trying out AKV but if I EVER do finally convince him to at least one stay, we better find out which savannah those critters hang out on.  He looks for them whenever we visit the AKL gift shop or rather I'm at the gift shop, he's looking for those critters
> 
> And my youngest wants to know WHY you took a picture of the life guard?  If your DD wasn't with you, was that to tempt her to the pool?  Geeze, Dad what are you thinking?  Have you noticed how beautiful that daughter of yours is becoming?  But then my youngest also wants to know just how tall was that life guard?  Now she's asking me when are WE going to WDW again..I'm thinking she's including herself with my DH and me.



Glad I could distract you and your daughter.  Tell her congratulations and go clean her room.  I gave up on that a long time ago.  The Red River Hogs are on a Savanna because they entertained me last time at Kidani.  Love to watch them.  I will look for the room when I get back.  They should be there unless they were a special at Boma.  NO, I DIDNT SAY THAT.

I knew the lifeguard was in the pic but my focus (photography joke) was on getting the other side of the pool.  Didnt realize how prominent he was until I looked at it on the computer.  She didnt see it either until later.  Dont know how tall he was maybe my height 510.  Thanks for the comment on DD.  She is pretty cute.  Luckily the school she goes to is full of smart geeks and she is more interested in conversation vs being boy crazy.  Plus dad has a reputation of being a nut case which was cultivated over a long time.  I have a feeling that is going to change in her Senior year.  Good luck with your youngest on your trip with your DH.  Make sure you check the trunk and the bags so she cant sneak on.  



franandaj said:


> What a great TR so far!  I have a long time until my next stay so I'm living vicariously through other's TRs!



Thanks.  Sorry to hear your next trip isnt until later.  I know I am lucky to be close and able to get there often.



Disney Princess said:


> Two new updates!!  Thanks for both of them.  We actually really enjoy tea too.  My husband doesn't mind it, so he goes along with me.  I really like the peace and quiet as a break from the chaos in other parts of the world.
> 
> Glad to hear that you were able to sleep in.  I know that might have changed your plans, but rest is good!  Sounds like your daughter definitely "gets it" and that is wonderful.  Many trips for years to come for you two.
> 
> Can't wait for Day 2.



Good for DH.  I think I was the only male there but it didnt bother me.  Great take on the peace and quiet of the place.  It is very refined and a totally different place than the parks.  
Sleeping in is good anytime.  Well one time on the trip it wasnt a good thing.  She does get it and loves going to Disney.  A Senior trip with some of her friends may be in her future.  Dad will either stay home or go to a different resort.  

Day 2 is in the composing phase.




ajf1007 said:


> Great update!  It was so nice seeing our home away from home!  What a great dad, one that realizes the storage under the sink in the bathroom will be needed for beauty supplies!  You rock!  The pool pics, I miss the Kadini pool, it's my favorite.  AKV is my favorite resort (and our home) but I have to say, sometimes after walking in the heat all day, the walk to Mara is killer.  I really wish that Kadini had a QS.  Oh, BTW, I don't blame you for putting your signature on the pictures.  Using them is a compliment, claiming them as your own is flat out wrong!
> 
> Looking forward to your next update.  I'm hooked!



Stop.  You are making me blush.  I agree, Kidani has a great pool.  And they do need a quick service place there and at the Boardwalk.  I like the one at Beach Club.  It is not really in the Villas but is close.  They have a few things including made to order salads.  There were a lot of places like that when I was in NY and it is a great idea.  Needs to be more places like that in WDW.

To clarify why I now have the sig on my photos, I want to be really clear.  If you like a pic, I do not mind at all if you copy it.  Have at it.  It is a pain to do but I want to do at least something to make it harder for someone to use it commercially.  It also slows the process down.



sarahk0204 said:


> Yay!  Another TR!
> 
> Turns out we were there at the same time, which is why I missed all this until tonight.  Darn real life intervening!
> 
> Looking forward to the next installment!



I think you will agree that it was HOT while we were there.  Even hotter than it was in Miami.  Hope you had a great time.



GGOOFY1 said:


> Yes great popcorn!!!  Made the old fashion way...on the stove....in oil....and real butter!!!!  The only way!!!  Love your TR so far



You know how to make popcorn.



rascalmom said:


>



Save some for me.  I prefer mine plan, no butter.



afwdwfan said:


> Surely they missed something in the interpretation.
> 
> May have been although I dont think so.  Dads always get the short side.
> 
> It seems to be becoming  a DIS Dads trend these days.
> 
> Inside joke for Dis Dads.  Speaking of which, I hope he whom we are talking about is having a good time.  If you are a dad reading this, come on over.  We have our own sub-forum under the Disney for Families Forum.  Just a bunch of Family and Disney fanatics chewing the fat.  Or should I say bacon?
> 
> That is literary gold right there.  (See I'll give you credit for the gold part even if the African proverb won't)
> 
> True though isnt it?  Thanks for the precious metal.
> 
> 
> 
> It was really nice relaxing at the pool.  Cant beat it.
> 
> If I were you, I'd send them an application to be the offical pesto chef.



Dont get me started.  I dont know if you have ever eaten at Tonys in the MK.  It was terrible.  I ordered baked ziti and they gave me basically mac and cheese with some red sauce garbage.  DD had to restrain me from going into the kitchen and taking over.  Italian food is so simple but they dont even put the least amount of thought or effort into it over there.  If I ever go there again, which is doubtful, and they send me junk like that again, I will embarrass the chef.



Cee said:


> Wonderful TR and pictures, and your daughter is just lovely.



Thanks.  Although sometimes I say the opposite, I think I will keep her.  Dont tell her, she might get cocky.

Lisa, good of you to join us.  Its about time.  What, no trash talk about the Heat?  I was looking forward to it.  Well-deserved win for the Mavs.  I will answer on cinco and your other posts when I get back.  Glad you joined in, I was going to send out a search party.  

You will next hear from me when I get back on the mainland.


----------



## cj9200

lisaviolet said:


> Hands down my favourite line of the TR.



OK?



lisaviolet said:


> Oh wait this one's a contender.



Is that a slight dig at the Heat?  Come on, I can take it.



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, I can't keep my eyes off of it.   Heaven on a plate.



Really good, I agree.  Glad I ordered that instead of the regular tea.  If I do it next time, may drop the sandwiches and add the scones.  DD is also a cheese junky.



lisaviolet said:


> Hope you're having or had fun Kate.



Me too Kate.  Same to Irene.



lisaviolet said:


> Well it WAS a dumb question.
> 
> Dads have a tendency to ask dumb questions.
> 
> Forget explaining to non-Disney types - with her vacation smarts I need her in my back pocket for some discussions right here on this DVC board.
> 
> Loved the tea.  LOVED it.
> 
> Dial 911 anytime to reach her.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been funny if Cinco was staring out at you from the bird cage on the way by?   You know like a sweet hallucination -  those pills are powerful.
> 
> How is she by the way?



Funny for you, not me.  Cinco is fine but not one of the top five anymore.  Things have shifted and if the girls’ trip was repeated she would be replaced.  They still get along fine but not as close as they were.

The purple pills are happy pills and would never produce a cinco hallucination.


----------



## cj9200

Day 2, Monday, June 13 Part 1:  Animal Kingdom  AKA A lion roars and another sleeps tonight

Today was the first park day of the trip.  AK had Extra Magic Hours in the morning so we woke up early and at the bus stop for the first bus to AK.  Well, I was at least.  DD came running a few minutes after the bus left.  No big deal because she got ready pretty quickly.  And about 15 minutes after the first bus, another pulls up.  

Even with waiting in line to get her voucher exchanged for passes and me fumbling around looking for my pass, we made rope drop.  I was a little worried about getting around the parks all day but decided to give it a shot without a wheelchair.  So she had fast pass duties to Expedition Everest while I waited on the benches by the Safari.  

This time she was under orders not to ride EE without me.  When we were on the trip with her friends DD and 1 went to get the fast passes for Everest.  After getting them they noticed EE was a walk-on so they of course went for a ride.  Even sat up front.  They left the rest of us hanging at Safari but it was a proud Dis Dad moment.  Disney rule number three, If a major attraction is a walk-on, you walk on.  Not this time however.

Crowds were very light which surprised me.  Even waiting for her to go to EE and meet me at Safari, it was a 10 minute wait.  While waiting, I watched a family who had the right touring plan idea but it was poorly executed.  This dad was proudly standing by the fast pass machines tickets in hand when his family met him.  He explained that he got fast passes for Safari and they can ride in 15 minutes.  

Once we get up to the CM loading, we requested the last row.  I like that spot because you can look around more.  While we were waiting for our truck to pull up, the FP family was right behind us.  Wasted a fast pass there Chuckles.  Our truck pulls up, we board and then they start to board.  Mom is first and then her brood.  The only way dad could ride is if someone sat on his lap.  That or hang off the back.  I was about to say something when they decided it would be better to wait for the next bus.  Ya think?  Barley pulled out of the loading area when we had to wait more than a few minutes for, The wildebeests migration to cross the Serengeti.  I guess they finally moved off to another waterhole and we started our two-week safari.  

Every time I go on this ride I say I dont need to take any pictures but I do anyway.  Cant help myself.

Dad.  Do you have to take pictures?





Lined up to go





The nearly extinct black rhino





I am trying something new with the camera.  It has a movie feature which I tried to use more on the trip.  While I didnt film the chef at Narcoossees preparing our dinner, I tried some new things.  These are unedited and not sure how stable the camera was especially on the safari.  

The audio is hard to hear but he is roaring.  More like barking.  Hope you can hear it.  The guide said it was rare to hear him do that.  Once in the morning, once at night to mark his territory.  The only other time I heard him he was really using his vocal cords and sounded like the MGM Lion.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJtEuVg6Wdg  Still getting used to the camera and it is a bit shaky because well, we were in a truck along rutted roads.

More giraffes pics from our balcony are coming.  Arent you happy?





Thanks for making us wait





The wooly mammoths smaller and less hairy cousin





The safari had lots of animals and the guide was enthusiastic.  Good time as usual.  From there it was time to use the fast passes so we headed over to Everest.  (In case you were the family behind us, notice this demonstrates the correct uses of FP)  The standby line said 20 minutes and we debated to go standby or use the FPs now.  Did the FP line and DD asked to sit in front.  We only had to wait for one train before we were on.  

Another video.  This one is definitely moves around a lot.  Wonder why?  Plus this was a last second idea and it started out with me fumbling to get a good grip on my glasses.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khy6TE7SHDI

When we got off, the wait time was still 20 minutes.  Sure why not?  This is the first time I ever went through the regular queue.  DD wouldnt believe me but it was true.  Unbelievable theming.  Took a few pics.  Well, took a bunch of pics but here is a sampling.

Is somebody doing laundry?





Forget about the laundry quip





This room was cool.  I could give a cheap shot about DD likeness.





Like, This is her when she cant find her phone.  I could do that but I wont.





Or this when she wakes up and before makeup is applied.  She is not a morning person.  But of course, I wont say that either.




I slay myself sometimes.

Last queue pic.  I promise.





This is a small sampling of the bazillion pics I took.  I snapped away because there is no telling when I will go through the line again.

Anyway, we quickly get to the train (it was less than 15 minutes).  She agreed to my suggestion that we take whatever car they assigned us.  As it was, it was the third from the end.  Another good ride.

From EE it was for over to our last planned AK ride.  





It was a little after 9:00 and still no crowds.  Walked on another ride.  I was a bit worried about my back but I survived the safari, Everest and this one with flying colors.  Also love this ride.  Made sure to point out to DD the patricide scene.  A side note: She rode this as soon as she was tall enough to ride.  Very excited to ride it and not one scream or tear.  It was a few years later and probably half a dozen rides before she confessed until then she always rode with her eyes closed.  I think it would be scarier riding it with your eyes closed but she thought differently.

Since the crowds were still light, we decided to do stay and do a little shopping before seeing the Lion King.  She decided, I went along.  I hate shopping.  Always have always will.  I have become better.  Really I have.  I even took her clothes shopping before the trip and let her try on shoes and outfits without a peep.  It helped that I also bought a couple of things.  That and a pretty purple pill.  This time I distracted myself people watching.  No public meltdowns but it was early.

A good amount of time wasted, I mean spent in the various stores, it was time to line up for the Legend of the Lion King show.  Neither of us has seen this in years so why not.  It was just a short wait and we were escorted into the theater.  We lucked out and were in the giraffe section.  And what does a giraffe sound like?  Well we did not roar like the lions or trumpet like the elephants or make warthog noises.  No we had to bleat like lambs.  A real mans man sound.  

When I first saw it, I thought it was the best show on property.  After seeing it this time, I still feel that way.  Took lots of pics and some videos.  Here are a few.

We sat at the end of the row next to the elephant





The person I call the Bird Woman is amazing flying above the stage.  I am sure she was a ballerina in an earlier life.  She was doing the walking on her toes a lot.  Just saying.





The chorus line





Or is it chorus herd?





Is Timon lion down on the job?  Sorry about that.





The colors are so vibrant





Some Videos
The intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzJv5jXiBw

Hukuna Matata
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVoP8PcAkOQ

You got to love these guys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udBAL6s6H3w

The finale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-r7QD37Zoc

Really great show and very talented singers and dancers.  Only Disney can put on different shows of this quality at multiple locations many times every day.  Of course this one is the best of the bunch.  We were both glad we decided to see it.

Another thing we have not done for a while was Bugs Life.  We were still ahead of schedule, so why not.  Amazing how intricate the carvings are on the Tree of Life.











My Bug





Hopper is a cool animatronic.  





There were a lot of first timers if the number of screams I heard is any indication.  Always fun to go on this with first times.  DD retold to story how her aunt kept jumping up to get away from the effects.  Ahh, funny Disney memories.  Another glad we did an attraction we havent seen in a long time.  

From there it was a little before noon.  Hunger pains were starting to hit so we decided to leave the park.  A great morning and we did more than we planned because the crowds were so low.  Pretty proud of ourselves.

Where to eat?  A discussion ensued and we decided on an old standby Kona.  Took a bus from the AK to the poly.  The place was pretty empty so they were able to seat us relatively quickly.  I dont know why but there are no pictures of the restaurant or the food.  Or if I did take any, I cant find them.  What is wrong with me?

This is one of my favorites in all of the WDW.  Very good food and reasonably priced.  Service can be spotty at times but nothing egregious.  I ordered the BBQ Tacos I had on the last trip and DD had Citrus Salad.  Very good as usual.  $24.99 with tax and tip minus discount.

From there it was over to the MK and a bus to the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  OK, here is a complaint.  The bus had to stop at Blizzard Beach before going to Kidani.  Took a long time to get back because of the detour.  I dont really know how to fix it other than leaving people stranded at BB but it is a pain.  At least we were the first stop at the resort.

Some rest, TV watching and a short nap.  Another complaint.  TV selection at WDW stinks.  Nothing really to watch and what is up with all these religious channels.  I dont have a problem with that or religion (and we are not going there) as long as there are other things to watch.  Not thinking expanded channels are in the cards for the future unless Disney buys more networks.  I really missed the Food Channel while I was there.  I became addicted to it when I was in the Hospital and now watch it all the time.  

Neither complaint was really a big deal though.

Slept to about 4:00 which was later than I planned to do.  Why?  Because we needed to use the park hoppers and go to DHS.  I was a bit worried that crowds would be bad, fast passes would be gone and we would only get to do a couple of things.  

Going to end this installment.  Next one will be DHS to see if my fears were warranted.

Up Next:  DHS and eating Moms Home Cooking  AKA Get your elbows off the table.


----------



## DizGirl20

I'm in major Disney withdrawal, thanks for all the YouTube videos!  We stayed at Kidani in April and loved it.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kikiq

Again you are successful in getting me to avoid working around the house, this time out in the yard.  My youngest DD had 4 wisdom teeth out 2 days ago and says I am not allowed to share your TR with her until she can laugh without hurting  We're going to have to put the Lion King show on our touring plans next time, haven't seen it in ages.  BUT my biggest goal is to make rope drop.  We've missed 2 times in a row.  Wanna share that little purple pill?


----------



## Mahusky

OK i have to ask what camera you are using?  Thr EE video was very good and clean indoors.


----------



## cj9200

Here are a few pics that needed to be cut from the previous installment because of picture space

From the Safari
Blurry crocs





The Okapi.  Looks like a zebra but related to the giraffe.





The backsides of tamer white rhinos.  I didnt realize there were so many at AK.  I am sure there were additions since the park opened.





Expedition Everest
Yes, I was one of the annoying people that played with the bells





This room was also really cool










My college roommate was the model for this sculpture





From the Lion King


----------



## rascalmom

Loving the trip report -especially the recap, pics and videos from The Festival of the Lion King show.  I agree; it is the best show on property.  Always a must do for us.....sometimes even twice in a trip.


----------



## kid-at-heart

lisaviolet said:


> Hope you're having or had fun Kate.



Thanks Lisa and CJ, we are back and it was a good trip.  Miss Goofy "discovered" roller-coasters so we spent most of our time flying back and forth between them.  The girl-child likes to think she is "goofy" but in reality is very "not goofy", a very calm, controlled (but not overly so) child.  

We normally travel off-season, Oct, Nov, Feb... this was our first summer trip when other children are out of school and the place was loaded with young teens.  Sarah has decided OKW is the place to stay because there were loads of teen boys there.  I did not tell her that the reason so many boys were there is because it is summer, not because it is OKW.  

CJ, I really enjoyed the videos, esp. of EE.  I cannot ride (fused spine) so it was fun riding it vicariously with you and your daughter.


----------



## cj9200

Happy 4th of July.  And a belated Canada Day to all our Canadian friends. 






The chicken is brining.  Pasta salad is made and the corn is shucked.  Still to go, marinate the chicken, make BBQ sauce, chips and salsa, and stuff the mushrooms.

Next update should be Wednesday.  Have a fun and safe day.


----------



## cj9200

DizGirl20 said:


> I'm in major Disney withdrawal, thanks for all the YouTube videos!  We stayed at Kidani in April and loved it.  Thanks for sharing!



You are welcome.  I do this for all of you of course but the main reason is that we have a record of the trips we have taken.  Once in a while, when I am having withdrawals, I pull one out to read a bit.  

DD and I also like Kidani a lot.  Boardwalk is my favorite but how can you beat zebras and giraffes running outside your window?



kikiq said:


> Again you are successful in getting me to avoid working around the house, this time out in the yard.  My youngest DD had 4 wisdom teeth out 2 days ago and says I am not allowed to share your TR with her until she can laugh without hurting  We're going to have to put the Lion King show on our touring plans next time, haven't seen it in ages.  BUT my biggest goal is to make rope drop.  We've missed 2 times in a row.  Wanna share that little purple pill?



OUCH!  She deserves a purple pill.  We both enjoyed Lion King and like you we hadnt seen it in a long, long time.  I have a plan to make rope drops.  1) I am an early riser so making it out on time is not a problem for me and 2) The passes are in my pocket.  If she (or anyone else) wants to visit a theme park, they need to be with me when I am at the gate.    



Mahusky said:


> OK i have to ask what camera you are using?  Thr EE video was very good and clean indoors.



It is a Cannon IS 710.  The thing I like about it is that it is compact, has a good amount of extras for a hand held and can go fully manual when you want.  Cannon also makes the underwater housing so we can use it diving.  Thinking about a DSLR but have to wait until I get a new computer later in the summer.  Probably going from a PC to a Mac.



rascalmom said:


> Loving the trip report -especially the recap, pics and videos from The Festival of the Lion King show.  I agree; it is the best show on property.  Always a must do for us.....sometimes even twice in a trip.



For some reason we have not seen it in years.  Really nice production.  



kid-at-heart said:


> Thanks Lisa and CJ, we are back and it was a good trip.  Miss Goofy "discovered" roller-coasters so we spent most of our time flying back and forth between them.  The girl-child likes to think she is "goofy" but in reality is very "not goofy", a very calm, controlled (but not overly so) child.
> 
> We normally travel off-season, Oct, Nov, Feb... this was our first summer trip when other children are out of school and the place was loaded with young teens.  Sarah has decided OKW is the place to stay because there were loads of teen boys there.  I did not tell her that the reason so many boys were there is because it is summer, not because it is OKW.
> 
> CJ, I really enjoyed the videos, esp. of EE.  I cannot ride (fused spine) so it was fun riding it vicariously with you and your daughter.



Good for her.  DD is a roller coaster junky and has been for as long as she was tall enough to ride them.  I used to be able to ride coasters with the best of them but she would often make me cry like a little girl.  Glad you liked the video and sorry to hear about your back.  Funny story about OKW.  Who needs Daytona Beach or Mexico to find boys on break when there is OKW.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> What, no trash talk about the Heat?  I was looking forward to it.



 OMG    Ummm, I did trash talk.

   Either I suck at it (probably)  or you're not following your doctor's orders on those pills.  




cj9200 said:


> Glad you joined in, I was going to send out a search party.
> .



Oh I've been away trying to fix my life because LeBron says I lead a very sad one.  

I moved.  Don't have internet in my suite.  Didn't get it because we have an internet room - and don't really miss the easy access.  



cj9200 said:


> OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a slight dig at the Heat?*No it was a full on dig.*  Come on, I can take it.
> .



On the OK? - well if I have to explain my sarcasm it's no fun.  You said, " can't wait for Sunday to come!".  I almost choked in glee reading it - read it after the win.   Quite fulfilling.   I got surpreme pleasure from seeing you innocently  wish  for the day- THAT DAY -  where your boys would go on immediate vacation.  Loved that.   Did you visit Dirk at the MK?  I must catch up and see.  

As for the win - it was Carlisle that I was over the moon for - I always felt that he didn't get the respect he deserved.  And Bosh crying was a highlight.  

I think I will do the tea just for that plate.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kate!  Glad to hear.  And so funny on OKW.


----------



## kikiq

cj9200 said:


> OUCH!  She deserves a purple pill.  We both enjoyed Lion King and like you we hadnt seen it in a long, long time.  I have a plan to make rope drops.  1) I am an early riser so making it out on time is not a problem for me and 2) The passes are in my pocket.  If she (or anyone else) wants to visit a theme park, they need to be with me when I am at the gate.



My DH wakes up at dark o'thirty no matter where he is.  If he wakes up at 7 am, he thinks he's overslept and the day is half gone  It would be me that holds up the parade and i hold my own ticket, thank you very much.  So you're saying I gotta get up that extra 15 minutes early that would put us on the first bus out that my DH says is always pulling out as he's coming back from his morning walk with his coffee.  Hmmm, I don't know about that, my DH might have a heart attack to have me up that early...it might throw off his whole morning routine...heck, he might have to get up even earlier to get into his rhythm for me to be up that early


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> This room was cool.  I could give a cheap shot about DD likeness.
> 
> Like, This is her when she cant find her phone.  I could do that but I wont.
> 
> Or this when she wakes up and before makeup is applied.  She is not a morning person.  But of course, I wont say that either.






cj9200 said:


> Since the crowds were still light, we decided to do stay and do a little shopping before seeing the Lion King.  She decided, I went along.  I hate shopping.  Always have always will.  I have become better.  Really I have.  I even took her clothes shopping before the trip and let her try on shoes and outfits without a peep.  It helped that I also bought a couple of things.  That and a pretty purple pill.  This time I distracted myself people watching.  No public meltdowns but it was early.


And that's what makes you a good dad.



cj9200 said:


> Another complaint.  TV selection at WDW stinks.


----------



## cj9200

Day 2, Monday, June 13 Part 2: DHS AKA Is that a Wookie on your windshield? 

Refreshed after the nap, it was time to hit the Studios.  The big draw here was the revamped Star Tours.  And Rock and Roller Coaster.  And Tower of Terror.  And Toy Story Mania.  Oh, and mom was cooking dinner for us.

My fear was that all the fast passes would be gone and the lines would be ridiculous.  It was partially true.  Fast passes were gone but the lines were not too bad.  Dinner at 50s Prime Time was at 7:30 so we had a little time to see a couple of attractions.

First up was





Or was it





Wait time was listed at 20 minutes but it was less than 15 before we were on our elevator to the 13th floor.  The ride had many ups and downs.  Get it?  Ups and downs.  Love this attraction and is one of my top five in WDW.  From there it was to Star Tours 2 or whatever they now call it.  Checked the tip board on the way over and it was only listed as a 10 minute wait.  Huh?  With it being so new, I thought it would be much longer than that.  And yes, it was a walk on.

The queue was somewhat the same but different.

A new ship for R2 and C3 to work on and new dialog





New sign





Actually heard that Tom Morrow was still being paged.

C3PO working on the Star Speeder 1000





Including the new 2011 diagnostic system





Same guy new job.  Now he is screening luggage





From above





The new guy.  How would you like to be a robot replaced by a robot?





A shot of the new briefing video





Something wrong?










We are in the last seats close to the exit of the second row.  Looks pretty much the same except we are now wearing 3-D glasses.  The story line is the Empire is after a rebel spy in our craft.  Up pops a picture of Princess.  Who would have thought she was a rebel spy?  We must get her out of there.  C3PO was making needed repairs to our speeder and is mistakenly locked in our speeder and has to fly the mission.  See you Pee-Wee.

There are multiple locations for the ride and this time we were on planet Wookie.  Nice gags and somewhat funny.  And yes, we successfully complete our mission.  My child, the rebel spy, is safe from the evil Empire.

My thoughts on the new version.  Cool.  Not out of this world cool but cool.  A much needed update.  The 3-D effects were good and fit in nicely.  The ability to travel to different places will be interesting and keeps the ride fresh.

The updated gift shop





Some interesting items here but Im not that big a fan of Star Wars paraphernalia.





From there we decided to eat a little early so we headed to Prime Time.  Unlike the parks, this place was packed.  We were about 15 minutes early and I know the hostess was chuckling on the inside when I asked if we could be seated early.  Decide to head for the bar to wait until we were called.  Next to us was a family with a very obnoxious kid.  Unfortunately after we sat down the kid changed seats and was sitting right next to me.  

The family thought it was cute that he was playing with his light up ice cube while I was sure he was going to dump his drink all over me.  Hyper excited he was kicking my chair, reaching over to my drink (which now I was sure he was going to spill that) and generally making a nuisance of himself.  I gave the mother the look.  She was at the other end and told little Johnny to be mindful of others.  That of course had zero effect so after kicking my seat again, he got a full blast of the look with a, Dont do that anymore.  That sufficiently cowered him enough until they were called to their seat.

Well after our ADR time had passed we were still sitting at the bar as families all around us were called.  Went to the desk again and was informed that we were second on the list.  Sure enough, another 10 minutes goes by and the CJ9200 family was called.

Our long lost cousin came over.  She was so long lost, I forgot her name.  Another, larger table was just seated before us so she did the spiel for both of us.  We made ourselves useful by setting the table.  Mom was busy slaving away in the kitchen so we didnt see her on this trip.

Both of us managed to not get into any real trouble.  I had to keep watching myself to make sure my elbows were not on the table.  I ordered the meatloaf and Princess had her favorite, the mac and cheese.  Both were good but I should have ordered the pot roast or the fried chicken.  Much better than the meatloaf.

The presentation wasnt the best.  OK, I forgot to take a picture until it was half eaten.  I asked for succotash (limas and corn) instead of string beans.  It was just fair.  The meatloaf and taters were good.





DDs Mac and Cheese.





Mmmm, Mmmm good.  Total was $26.27 with tax and tip less discount.  Not bad.





Fat and happy, we walked around a bit and I took some pics.  They put me over the limit on images so the next post finishes the day


----------



## cj9200

Is this the new cruise line ship?





Love Gertie










Prime Time and H&V at dusk










Moon over DHS





A STAGE BLOCKING THE HAT?  AWFUL!  This really ruins the sight line.










Still haven’t seen this yet.  A must do for the next trip to the Studios.





Pixar Place.  DD found the “Angry Eyes” Mr. Potato Head T and had to have it for 1.  Actually, I found it.  A mere $22 spent.





Sarge and the boys





Next ride was going to be Toy Story.  Not with a 70 minute wait and no fast passes available.





So we decided to check into the hotel





And then it was time to go on Rock and Roller Coaster.  This was the longest wait of the trip.  It was posted 45 but was closer to thirty.  Just when we were at the launching area and they are counting down, a thought came into my head.  You know, I am too old for this SHEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet…  Ended up surviving but it knocked me around a bit.  If we had FPs and could ride it again, I would have declined.  Once is enough.

From there it was a choice to ride some more or go to the hotel.  I was a bit beat so we headed out.  I thought they used to have Fast passes restart at the beginning of EMH but it was not case.  Maybe they never did it and I was just imagining things.

A good day today.  The best was that although I was dead tired I was able to walk everywhere we went without constant breaks.  No wheelchair this trip.  It also ensured that I would get plenty of exercise.

And I did sleep well.

Up Next: Downtown Disney and the “surprise dinner”  AKA Narcoossees means what?


----------



## rascalmom

I think I said that exact same thing on our last ride on R n' R!  lol  Once is enough these days.  Back in the late 90's when we first started taking our girls, we would hit it 9 or 10 times in a row on an early entry morning.


----------



## cj9200

lisaviolet said:


> OMG    Ummm, I did trash talk.
> 
> Either I suck at it (probably)  or you're not following your doctor's orders on those pills.



Could be a combination of the two.



lisaviolet said:


> :Oh I've been away trying to fix my life because LeBron says I lead a very sad one.
> 
> I moved.  Don't have internet in my suite.  Didn't get it because we have an internet room - and don't really miss the easy access.



No, he said you should bring your talents to South Beach.  I wonder if he could do it over, would he have the “announcement” again.  Congrats on the move.  Hope you are enjoying the new place.  



lisaviolet said:


> :On the OK? - well if I have to explain my sarcasm it's no fun.  You said, " can't wait for Sunday to come!".  I almost choked in glee reading it - read it after the win.   Quite fulfilling.   I got surpreme pleasure from seeing you innocently  wish  for the day- THAT DAY -  where your boys would go on immediate vacation.  Loved that.   Did you visit Dirk at the MK?  I must catch up and see.
> 
> As for the win - it was Carlisle that I was over the moon for - I always felt that he didn't get the respect he deserved.  And Bosh crying was a highlight.



I used to be a season ticket holder so I care about the Heat a lot.  Not enough to let it get in the way of a trip to Disney.  The loss was not even a blip on the vacation radar.  If we were at the Boardwalk, I probably would have watched it at ESPN.  

Missed Dirk if he went to the MK.  Did he do the “I’m going to Disney World” thing?  I would have clapped if he drove by, they deserved the win.  Don’t pick on Bosh.  He got abused enough down here for his up and down performance.  He was a class act and took the abuse without a peep.  Carlisle is underrated.



lisaviolet said:


> :I think I will do the tea just for that plate.



No arguments from me.  If I do tea again, I would get the plate and the scones.



kikiq said:


> My DH wakes up at dark o'thirty no matter where he is.  If he wakes up at 7 am, he thinks he's overslept and the day is half gone  It would be me that holds up the parade and i hold my own ticket, thank you very much.  So you're saying I gotta get up that extra 15 minutes early that would put us on the first bus out that my DH says is always pulling out as he's coming back from his morning walk with his coffee.  Hmmm, I don't know about that, my DH might have a heart attack to have me up that early...it might throw off his whole morning routine...heck, he might have to get up even earlier to get into his rhythm for me to be up that early



That is a conundrum.  You may want to forget about rope drops.  It could cause a space/time continuum and end the world as we know it.



afwdwfan said:


> When I showed that part to her, she didn’t think it was funny.  I did and thought others would.  That’s what counts.
> 
> And that's what makes you a good dad.
> 
> Thanks Andy, I wasn’t always that way.



Unfortunately I doubt that is going to change.  We should have hit Community Hall and got a movie but we didn’t.



rascalmom said:


> I think I said that exact same thing on our last ride on R n' R!  lol  Once is enough these days.  Back in the late 90's when we first started taking our girls, we would hit it 9 or 10 times in a row on an early entry morning.



Getting older sucks.  Later on, you will see this old dog still has some life in him.


----------



## Bellies23

Just gotta say......"conundrum" is one great word!  Love the way it sounds - - going to find a way to use it at work today


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Refreshed after the nap, it was time to hit the Studios.  The big draw here was the revamped Star Tours.  And Rock and Roller Coaster.  And Tower of Terror.  And Toy Story Mania.  Oh, and mom was cooking dinner for us.


Now that looks like a great evening!



cj9200 said:


> My thoughts on the new version.  Cool.  Not out of this world cool but cool.  A much needed update.  The 3-D effects were good and fit in nicely.  The ability to travel to different places will be interesting and keeps the ride fresh.


I just can't wait to see it for myself.  I know they say it is a smoother ride than the original and I really hope it feels that way to me too.



cj9200 said:


> Some interesting items here but Im not that big a fan of Star Wars paraphernalia.


Or shopping in general, as I recall.



cj9200 said:


> Just when we were at the launching area and they are counting down, a thought came into my head.  You know, I am too old for this SHEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  Ended up surviving but it knocked me around a bit.  If we had FPs and could ride it again, I would have declined.  Once is enough.


  Sorry you feel that way, but I've gotta say I love that ride and once is never enough for me.

Looks like a fun time in HS.  I'm glad to see that the lines weren't too ridiculous for the most part.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Your pictures are so beautiful!  Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## kikiq

cj9200 said:


> That is a conundrum.  You may want to forget about rope drops.  It could cause a space/time continuum and end the world as we know it.



Again you have my DD , now she's demanding you share those little purple pills.  Because the girls have both said the very same thing to me.  BUT I have hope of making rope drop someday, I have a DGD who wakes up at the crack of dawn.  So Grammy just might have to take her to all the rope drops.  But then again, maybe Grandpa will just leave me in the room and go with her.


----------



## mckryan

I was just thinking about you today and was going to hunt you down and see how you were feeling.  I cannot believe I've been missing this trip report!  Had fun getting caught up.  Sure, you've lost 30 lbs., but darn it all, you are alive!  That's all that matters.  

Hang on because the senior year of high school just flies by.  DD is entering her third year of college in August, and I'm still amazed at how fast that last year of high school flew by.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> No, he said you should bring your talents to South Beach.
> 
> *I have no talents.   *
> 
> *You must have missed his soliloquy.  *
> 
> 
> I used to be a season ticket holder so I care about the Heat a lot.  Not enough to let it get in the way of a trip to Disney.  The loss was not even a blip on the vacation radar.  If we were at the Boardwalk, I probably would have watched it at ESPN.  Sighing.  Biting my lips.
> 
> Missed Dirk if he went to the MK.  Did he do the “I’m going to Disney World” thing? *No, I was being facetious OR tired and silly - I can't remember which. * I would have clapped if he drove by, they deserved the win.  Don’t pick on Bosh. *Please.   He's shady like that trust me.  You know the type I want so badly not to be a "bad man".  I just can't explain.  Give it time. Give it time.... * He got abused enough down here for his up and down performance.  He was a class act and took the abuse without a peep.  Carlisle is underrated.
> 
> .



You know I was happy for Bosh and for LeBron.  I was not a hater.  I feel that people have to live their lives and do what's right for them.  You have to find your life. I thought they both made a good choice. And they both gave their time.  Happy.  Sincerely.  Happy even though I've never been a lover of Bosh.  

Thought the hoopla etc. was ridiculous but still no hater here.  

But then they couldn't shut their traps.  Simply couldn't shut up about Cleveland or Toronto. On and on.   And that I felt was disrespectful.  And I was D.O.N.E.

And I LOVE, ADORE - would come down to Miami to stalk him - Wade.  ADORE him.  

My God - I've spent so much time replying I'm missing your TR.   I'm so behind.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Sitting at the dock in the Keys waiting for the dive boat to come in.  Going out this afternoon with DD and 2 of her friends.  1s mother came down here for a week and she was kind enough to ask DD to join them.  First time I went diving in over a year and I am excited.  Limited Internet access so can only check in now.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Fantastic.  I haven't caught up - did it go well?


----------



## lisaviolet

jdskl;fjasdklfjasdkl;fj  I just lost an entire post.    Right as I was just finishing.  jfasdkl;fjklasdfjaskl;jf

I was logged off for time and poof.  Swearing.  But I can hear the Indy cars practising.  That's lovely and soothing to my soul.  Truly.    I'm making no sense and I've had no pills.  That's troublesome.    I think it's time to log off 


 Loving the TR. 

Oklay, I'll be vulnerable.   I only figured out this year or last that you didn't have to follow the fast pass times exactly.    Well I had no park passes to even use my brain.   So I felt for Mr. FP and family.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

love the new updates! Can't wait to try the new star tours. The boys are excited about that also. I have to do it with the boys cause it makes my DH . lol  Also can't wait to try 50's prime time cafe. My family is SO  gonna get in trouble and i will be laughing. Can't wait. 

Well, keep it coming please.


----------



## cj9200

Bellies23 said:


> Just gotta say......"conundrum" is one great word!  Love the way it sounds - - going to find a way to use it at work today



Figuring out the right time to use it can be a conundrum.  Were you successful?  DD has the SATs in October so I try to use SAT words once in a while.



afwdwfan said:


> Now that looks like a great evening!



We were pretty pleased with what we were able to do at both AK and DHS.  It was a great day and evening.  We even did a few extras and the only want to dos that we didnt make were Toy Story (line) and One Mans Dream (I was getting tired).  We could have done both but there is always another time.



afwdwfan said:


> I just can't wait to see it for myself.  I know they say it is a smoother ride than the original and I really hope it feels that way to me too.



It felt smoother but that could be my imagination.  The only problem I see a few people having is the 3D part if they cant take 3-D.



afwdwfan said:


> Or shopping in general, as I recall.



You got that right.  You earn bonus points for paying attention.



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry you feel that way, but I've gotta say I love that ride and once is never enough for me.
> 
> Looks like a fun time in HS.  I'm glad to see that the lines weren't too ridiculous for the most part.



Driving up, we played the favorite ride/attraction game.  DD said she couldnt pick a number one.  After we got off she told me that she decided this was her favorite ride.  If we did have FP I probably could be talked into riding it again.  Was really surprised and pleased with the lack of crowds.



bobbiwoz said:


> Your pictures are so beautiful!  Thank you for sharing them!



My pleasure and thank you for the compliment.



kikiq said:


> Again you have my DD , now she's demanding you share those little purple pills.  Because the girls have both said the very same thing to me.  BUT I have hope of making rope drop someday, I have a DGD who wakes up at the crack of dawn.  So Grammy just might have to take her to all the rope drops.  But then again, maybe Grandpa will just leave me in the room and go with her.



How is she doing?  Keep this quiet, but the purple pills are imaginary.  I know, shocking.  DGD will get you out of bed to make the rope drops.  You wouldnt want to miss her first hug from Minnie or that first ride on Dumbo. 



mckryan said:


> I was just thinking about you today and was going to hunt you down and see how you were feeling.  I cannot believe I've been missing this trip report!  Had fun getting caught up.  Sure, you've lost 30 lbs., but darn it all, you are alive!  That's all that matters.
> 
> Hang on because the senior year of high school just flies by.  DD is entering her third year of college in August, and I'm still amazed at how fast that last year of high school flew by.



I cant believe you were missing the TR either.  (insert smiley face thing)  You are right of course but vanity makes me turn away in horror when I see a picture of myself.  I dont really photograph well and do look better in person.  (insert another smiley face thing)  The big thing is with the now skinny face, it makes my ears look Dumbo like.  (insert third smiley face thing)

Her entire high school years have flown by and I am sure the senior year will go even faster.  My senior year was cake and hers is going to be much more difficult in order to get her IB diploma.  Last year potential candidates were dropping like flies and already this summer, a very good friend announced she will be transferring out of the program.  Good news is that she got a 4 on Biology, one of her toughest subjects.  If she can get through math and history, she should be home free.

Thanks so much for concern over my health.  Some days are better than others but there is constant improvement.  When I went to WDW in March, I was only able to spend a few hours in the park and had to take constant breaks.  This time I was able to do much better and did not have to be escorted around in a wheel chair like I feared.  



lisaviolet said:


> You know I was happy for Bosh and for LeBron.  I was not a hater.  I feel that people have to live their lives and do what's right for them.  You have to find your life. I thought they both made a good choice. And they both gave their time.  Happy.  Sincerely.  Happy even though I've never been a lover of Bosh.
> 
> Thought the hoopla etc. was ridiculous but still no hater here.
> 
> But then they couldn't shut their traps.  Simply couldn't shut up about Cleveland or Toronto. On and on.   And that I felt was disrespectful.  And I was D.O.N.E.
> 
> And I LOVE, ADORE - would come down to Miami to stalk him - Wade.  ADORE him.
> 
> My God - I've spent so much time replying I'm missing your TR.   I'm so behind.



OK, we need to talk about trash talking.  You need lessons.  (smiley thing)  Generally Canadians are too nice and that trait shows in your trash talk.  Lesson number 1:  Throw the words of you antagonist or foibles of opposing team members back in their face.  You have plenty of material to work with in Labron and Bosh.  Example:  So how is Labron doing on the six championships he guaranteed?  This is a minor taunt but we must walk before we run.  Lesson number 2:  Never completely compliment an opposing player.  Example:  Wade is too good a person and player to be stuck with these bozos.  Again tame but I dont want to give you too much to digest at one time.  Lesson number 3:  Use humor that is biting.  This will be your homework assignment.  There is a warning about using humor.  It cannot be mean spirited unless you know the target can take it or you dont care.    

Your second assignment is to watch the scene in Monty Pythons The Holy Grail where Arthur is storming the French Castle.  This is classic and expert taunting.  Dont worry if you cant be as good as that your first time out.  It takes practice to reach that level. 



lisaviolet said:


> Fantastic.  I haven't caught up - did it go well?



It really did.  Needed a little assistance getting in and out of the boat but was fine when I was in the water.  It was about a year since the last time I dove and even if conditions werent the best it felt great.  Saw some neat stuff but did not take any pictures.  A friend of mine from the UK is coming over and we are going on a couple of trips next weekend.  The child will also be going with us.



lisaviolet said:


> jdskl;fjasdklfjasdkl;fj  I just lost an entire post.    Right as I was just finishing.  jfasdkl;fjklasdfjaskl;jf
> 
> I was logged off for time and poof.  Swearing.  But I can hear the Indy cars practising.  That's lovely and soothing to my soul.  Truly.    I'm making no sense and I've had no pills.  That's troublesome.    I think it's time to log off
> 
> Loving the TR.
> 
> Oklay, I'll be vulnerable.   I only figured out this year or last that you didn't have to follow the fast pass times exactly.    Well I had no park passes to even use my brain.   So I felt for Mr. FP and family.



Sorry about the post losing.  While your problem was not computer related, I hate mine and after much thought I am leaving the PC world and buying a Mac.  Picking it up today.  Kind of excited and kind of nervous about it.

I also felt for Mr. FP.  He had the right idea but he needs lessons in touring.  Mrs. FP needs lessons in boarding vehicles.  Was going to take him aside to give him some Dad to Dad advice but did not want to burst his proud moment bubble. 



			
				Tinks "SS";41757854 said:
			
		

> love the new updates! Can't wait to try the new star tours. The boys are excited about that also. I have to do it with the boys cause it makes my DH . lol  Also can't wait to try 50's prime time cafe. My family is SO  gonna get in trouble and i will be laughing. Can't wait.
> 
> Well, keep it coming please.



I enjoyed it.  Glad they did the upgrade and it shows they put time and money into it.  We have gone to 50s a couple of times.  Time before this was with DD and six friends and they did get into trouble.  The biggest thing was not elbows on the tables but using electronic devices.  I forgot what she called cell phones but it was 50s appropriate.  It is a lot of fun.  Let them know that you want the business and they may give you one of the more animated servers.  

Thanks for the kind words on the TR and for sticking with us on our little journey.  This is going to be a marathon to complete.  Next update may be today but probably tomorrow.


----------



## mckryan

cj9200 said:


> Sorry about the post losing.  While your problem was not computer related, I hate mine and after much thought I am leaving the PC world and buying a Mac.  Picking it up today.  Kind of excited and kind of nervous about it.



You will love it.  The transition is a little bumpy, but once you are over the hump you'll never really look back.  I took the leap in 2008, and while I have a PC in the house for certain things, the other 4 computers are Macs.

And pooh on the ears and face thing.  Don't you know our ears and noses get bigger as we age?  Just chalk it up to that and not the weight loss.  LOL  Seriously, though, I'm glad you felt so much better on this trip than the last.  By the next trip, you'll be racing ahead of everyone.

Your daughter's program sounds really tough, but it sounds like if she can stick it out it will be have great payoffs in the future for her.


----------



## DenLo

Thanks for the TR CJ9200.  Love the pics, you have great camera and it appears you know what you doing with it.  Someone may have already asked, but I missed it, what camera did you use?  As usual your commentary makes reading your TRs a vocal process on my part and DH always asking what'd he say now?

Regarding switching to Mac, it was the best thing we ever did.  Had our Macbooks for just over 2 years.  One thing I did is signed up for the One on One lessons.  Learned more from those geeks in a few minutes than hours researching it on my own.  We did a lot of those questions that always started out with, "on a PC we did this, how do I do it on a Mac"? DH and I would go in for one my lessons with a list of questions and come home with all of the questions answered.    Only thing I miss is that some software we used on our PCs don't have a Mac equivalent or the Mac version is years out of date.  We don't run windows on our Macs.  We have family members that do and their Macs crash from time to time when running windows.  Our Macs have never crashed. 

Looking forward to the rest of the TR.  Thanks for sharing your special time with your DD.


----------



## cj9200

Day 3, Part 1 Tuesday, June 14: Downtown Disney and the Grand Floridian AKA How do you spell Amuse-Bouche?

Today was an easy day.  We woke up when we wanted and then headed to Downtown Disney for a little shopping.  I was up around 10:00 and Sleeping Beauty about an hour later.  Breakfast was grab and go things in the room.  Hopped in the car and made the short trip to Disney shopping heaven.  DD, fully recovered from the 11/2 hours she drove getting here, decided to give Disney roads a try.

The parking lots looked pretty full near the Marketplace.  We went into Parking Lot 1 and instead of following the masses left, we took the first right.  On a previous trip I discovered that if there are any decent spots in this lot, they are over here.  There were more than a few spaces open so we were reasonably close to the entrance.  

I don’t know why I got artsy in this shot.  As you can see, she is not as happy as one would expect from a person that loves to shop.  





First stop was the World of Disney where she needed to get some things for friends.  





I looked a little but didn’t get anything.  She ended up with Graduation Mickeys for the twins next door.  They recently graduated from High School.  Pretty obvious it was for graduation.  It would be kind of a stupid gift if they hadn’t graduated.  She wanted something better but with the T she got for 1, her spending funds were getting low.  Hence the pout.

From there it was to Ghiradelli’s.





They were passing out caramel covered in milk chocolate which is one of the few chocolates I will eat.  Naturally I grabbed one.  Then it was next door for some ice cream.  Never tried it there and although I don’t remember what I had it was good.  You have to trust me.

Some half-hearted shopping for DD.  She just wasn’t in a shopping mood.  Poor child.  As you have discovered, occasions where dad patiently waits for her to look at everything in a store are rare.  She didn’t take advantage of it.

We went into missmatched.  Interesting but a weird store.  DD didn’t get it.  Guess she out grew that phase.  She started to perk up after she looked at the outrageous non-matches there were.  I have my own Mr. Mismatched store at home.  My sock drawer does not have the wild prints they did but does contain all sorts of single grey, blue, black brown ones.





Tren-D.  





Now we’re talking.  First time visit for Princess and she was in full window shopping mode.  Perfect store for her and girls with the same tastes.  Luckily it was just window shopping because the prices were out of this world.  (no pun intended).  Who knew purses could be so expensive?

A few other shots around Marketplace.  We didn’t go into the Lego store.  Next time.





WOD.  Stitch, eh.





After a couple of days (less than two hours but it seemed like days) she was done and we were off back to the room.  Since she was all beat up from the 15 minute drive here, I drove this time.  

I took these just in case you were worried that we would run out of provisions during our stay.  As you can see, we were in it for the long haul.  Mmmmm, snacks.  Just in case you think it was all junk food, there were some granola things for breakfast.  Not mine, but hers.  





More was in the car waiting for our stop at the Boardwalk





We spent some of the time looking out on our own safari.  The ostriches must have left their eggs at Animal Kingdom.  Can’t blame them, they haven’t hatched in years.





Is that a “Live Strong” bracelet on the leg?





The backside of two roan antelope.  I think.  DD is over at friends so I can’t confirm with her.  Always thought it would be nice to come back as a Disney cared for animal.





Yep, just walking around eating.  No lions or cheetahs to worry about.





Just bleating like a lamb and not even the zebras make fun of you





So close but lunch is just a few inches away





Come on mom, pull down some for me, I’m hungry





Just chilling in the Sunset Savanna





We went to the pool for a bit and came back for some snacks to tide us over until dinner.  Soon it was time to shower and head out to dinner.  Our ADR was for 8:45 and we arrived early so we had time to walk around the Grand Floridian before check in.

Threatened again to be locked up in the bird cage.  She didn’t think it was funny.





The real shot





The band sets the tone for the place.  Nice old world elegance.  I told DD about the rumors of a GF DVC resort and she said we would definitely have to stay here.  The girl has expensive tastes and needs to get a real good job or marry well. 










Stopped in front of Victoria and Albert’s and a hostess from Citricos took our picture.  We have eaten there before and love the place.





And I had to take one of her.  She is wearing the pearl necklace and earrings I gave her mother.





Nearly out of picture space so dinner will be up next.  The following is a short video talking about Vickie’s.  Princess thought I was taking another picture not video so she is in pose mode at first.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbvFu_ayso

Up next: Day 3, Part 2 Tuesday, June 14 The best meal of the trip.

Next update might take a couple of days.


----------



## Cyndibear

Awww what a great Dad you are!!!  Can't wait for the next post!!

Cyndi


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Who knew purses could be so expensive?


I'm no expert, but my understanding is that a purse is designed to protect valuables.  I've never understood why one would want to purchase a purse that is twice as expensive as the valuables it is protecting. 



cj9200 said:


> After a couple of days (less than two hours but it seemed like days) she was done and we were off back to the room.  Since she was all beat up from the 15 minute drive here, I drove this time.


  You tolerated shopping AND drove her back to the resort???  She doesn't even realize how good she has it. 



cj9200 said:


> Just in case you think it was all junk food, there were some granola things for breakfast.  Not mine, but hers.


Glad you clarified that the granola was hers.  There's no point in eating healthy on vacation.  



cj9200 said:


> Up next: Day 3, Part 2 Tuesday, June 14 The best meal of the trip.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## franandaj

Enjoying your report, especially the pictures of the savannah. As I never tire of sitting on the balcony watching them, I also never tire of looking at photos!

I also love that you capture your daughter in her cranky, less than flattering shots!  Does she know you are sharing this side of her?


----------



## ajf1007

Still keeping up with your report and your still making me laugh!  I thought the picture of yourself and your daughter was the sweetest thing!  Its so nice you have such a great relationship!  Can't wait for the next update!  As others have shared, your commentary is hysterical but I don't know what I like better, the commentary or the pictures so I'm glad you do both!


----------



## sarahk0204

Wait, did you trick us too?  Is a V&A dining report in our future??


----------



## cj9200

mckryan said:


> You will love it.  The transition is a little bumpy, but once you are over the hump you'll never really look back.  I took the leap in 2008, and while I have a PC in the house for certain things, the other 4 computers are Macs.
> 
> And pooh on the ears and face thing.  Don't you know our ears and noses get bigger as we age?  Just chalk it up to that and not the weight loss.  LOL  Seriously, though, I'm glad you felt so much better on this trip than the last.  By the next trip, you'll be racing ahead of everyone.
> 
> Your daughter's program sounds really tough, but it sounds like if she can stick it out it will be have great payoffs in the future for her.



Moving to a Mac was great.  Having a problem logging on to the App Store but other than that, I really like it.  Thanks for the well wishes.  At least I am getting around well.  

Please tell DD that the IB program is worth it.  She doesnt believe it.



DenLo said:


> Thanks for the TR CJ9200.  Love the pics, you have great camera and it appears you know what you doing with it.  Someone may have already asked, but I missed it, what camera did you use?  As usual your commentary makes reading your TRs a vocal process on my part and DH always asking what'd he say now?
> 
> Regarding switching to Mac, it was the best thing we ever did.  Had our Macbooks for just over 2 years.  One thing I did is signed up for the One on One lessons.  Learned more from those geeks in a few minutes than hours researching it on my own.  We did a lot of those questions that always started out with, "on a PC we did this, how do I do it on a Mac"? DH and I would go in for one my lessons with a list of questions and come home with all of the questions answered.    Only thing I miss is that some software we used on our PCs don't have a Mac equivalent or the Mac version is years out of date.  We don't run windows on our Macs.  We have family members that do and their Macs crash from time to time when running windows.  Our Macs have never crashed.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the TR.  Thanks for sharing your special time with your DD.



Thanks.  The camera is a Cannon IS 710.  It is a point and shoot but has a full manual mode.  It is also a great underwater camera.

I am now a full believer in Macs.  It is faster and the transition is going to be fine.  Need to bring it back tomorrow to see if they can fix the problem downloading apps.  Every time I try to download, it says it doesnt recognize my address.  I also signed up for the One to One and have a list of questions.  I am going to the Keys with a friend this weekend so will start using the service when I get back next week.  



Cyndibear said:


> Awww what a great Dad you are!!!  Can't wait for the next post!!
> 
> Cyndi



Sometimes I am an inspired dad.  Things may slow down a bit over the next few days with the trip to the Keys.  But I may be able to do some work on it while I am down there.    



afwdwfan said:


> I'm no expert, but my understanding is that a purse is designed to protect valuables.  I've never understood why one would want to purchase a purse that is twice as expensive as the valuables it is protecting.



Well said.  No idea why either.  It isnt because they use a lot more materials.  I dont know about you but I think the wallet I have had for years cost me about $10. 



afwdwfan said:


> You tolerated shopping AND drove her back to the resort???  She doesn't even realize how good she has it.



Tell her will you.



afwdwfan said:


> Glad you clarified that the granola was hers.  There's no point in eating healthy on vacation.



Agreed.  I did have fruit and ate it for a snack.  Not because it was healthy, just because I like fruit.  Many bags of assorted junk food in there.  



afwdwfan said:


> Looking forward to it!



Should be up tomorrow.



franandaj said:


> Enjoying your report, especially the pictures of the savannah. As I never tire of sitting on the balcony watching them, I also never tire of looking at photos!
> 
> I also love that you capture your daughter in her cranky, less than flattering shots!  Does she know you are sharing this side of her?



I also enjoy sitting out there.  Whenever we get back to the room, DDs first stop is out on the balcony.  She could sit there for hours.  

It is pretty easy to get cranky shots from a teenager.  She is usually blissfully ignorant.  We do look at the pictures and her pat comment is, I look gross with each picture of herself. 



ajf1007 said:


> Still keeping up with your report and your still making me laugh!  I thought the picture of yourself and your daughter was the sweetest thing!  Its so nice you have such a great relationship!  Can't wait for the next update!  As others have shared, your commentary is hysterical but I don't know what I like better, the commentary or the pictures so I'm glad you do both!



Thank you.  We do have a pretty good relationship but there are also times where we butt heads.  She gets her stubbornness from her mother and both sets of grandparents.  All were hardheads.  I am of course not that way at all.  Very easy going.  STOP SNICKERING.



sarahk0204 said:


> Wait, did you trick us too?  Is a V&A dining report in our future??



Would I lie to you?  Or my daughter?


----------



## cj9200

Day 3, Part 2 Tuesday, June 14 Dinner AKA Yea, I lied to you

If you viewed the last video, you now know that we were not going to Narcoossees.  OK, I sucker punched you.  Liar, liar pants on fire.  I am no George Washington.  Dont feel bad, I also lied to the Princess.  Although the lie to her was different then the yarn I told you.

She knew all along that we were going to Narcoossees.  I needed have her dress nicer than what she was planning to wear to the California Grill.  An easy way to get her to do it and not raise suspicions was tell her we were going to Narcoossees and it was real fancy.  She fell for it completely.  We even looked at the menu on line so I could get an idea what we were going to eat that night.  The story in the TR of letting slip our dinner location as one of the surprises did not happen and was a total fabrication.  Wish I could say I feel bad I told these stories but then I would be lying.  Wouldnt want to do that.

My plans were almost blown up by the hostess at Citricos.  Before I could take the video revealing the surprise, she very nicely volunteered to take a picture of us (seen in the last update).  She then asked if there was anything we were celebrating while at V&A?  Before she asked any other questions to raise DDs suspicions, I way too quickly and practically screamed, No, we are eating at Narcoossees tonight.  Not V&A, no, we wont be eating here.  Nuh nuh, no way.  We have reservations at NARCOOSSEES! NOT VICTORIA AND ALBERTS!  She looked at me like I was weird, took our picture and told us to enjoy dinner at NARCOOSSEES.  

Then I took the video.  Must have replayed it fifty times by now.  I was proud of myself that I pulled it off.  Here it is again.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbvFu_ayso

As I have said, she has expensive tastes and loves Victoria and Alberts.  This is her third time and my fifth.  She was genuinely shocked and excited.  Mission accomplished.  We pass through the glass doors of elegance and she had a smile from ear to ear.

Before I gave them my name, they asked, Mr. CJ9200?  Yep, thats us.  We were expecting you and Miss CJ9200.  We have a special vegetarian menu prepared for you, as she looked at Princess.  Please follow Madeline (or whatever her name was) and she will show you to your table.  Now, I dont think security alerted them we were coming so I guess the hostess figured out our name because it was probably the only father/daughter combination at that sitting.  Plus we were pretty close to our reservation time.

Madeline (or whatever her name was) brought us to the table, pulled out the chair for DD and then mine.  All the while, the Harpist was playing softly in the background.  Our personalized menus were presented to us and our maid and butler approached the table.  It used to be that all the servers were called Victoria and Albert but now they use their real names.  Which I forgot.  Albert had a very thick Hispanic accent which was difficult to understand at times.  Victoria gave the gist of our upcoming dining experience and she said she would be glad to bring something that I can put my camera on.  Victoria immediately came back with a small footstool for the camera.  Wow.

See.  (Pardon the blurry and dark pictures because I was not going to use a flash.  Did not want anyone to think that I was some tourist at Disney World just off the turnip truck).





Pretty happy camper





I looked at the wine list because I decided to have a glass of wine to celebrate.  Shhh, dont tell my doctor.  It was a Clos du Bois Marlstone.  I know the winery pretty well and the Marlstone is a very good and reasonably priced wine.

The first of three types of bread with its matching spread comes out.  All were good.  

The Amuse Bouche was first up.  I know what an Amuse Bouche is because I looked it up after our last visit.  It is a selection from the chef of an appetizer(s) that prepares the diner for the upcoming meal.  They used to serve just one on a plate but this time there were four little tidbits.

Mine was Lobster based.  Everything had lobster as an ingredient.  All were delicious especially the one on the lower left which was a hunk of lobster meat with a small serving of caviar as a topping.  Who knew I would enjoy caviar?    





The chef prepared for Princess an assortment of vegetarian selections.  They included the butternut squash soup which she liked the best and on the lower left, a hunk of mozzarella.  You can see her Shirley Temple in the background.





The first real course was

Jamon wrapped Gulf Shrimp with Athena Melons.  The shrimp was not a shrimp, it was rather quite large.  That was good.  The melon thing it was resting on was to me, a cold cantaloupe puree with some melon balls.  I dislike cantaloupes.





She had the Carpaccio of Roasted Beets with Petite Bib Lettuce and Sherry Vinaigrette.  I dont know if she has ever tried beets before and this was not one of the favorites of the meal. 





Next up was the fish course

I dont eat fish.  Period.  Exclamation Point.  This course was a non-starter for me.  So instead of the scallop, pasta with cuttlefish or the abalone that were my choices, I decided on an appropriate proportioned item from the list of entrees.  This was the Poulet Rouge (red chicken?) with Chanterelle Mushrooms with Truffle Gnocchi.  They allow you to do this and I am sooooo glad I did.  It was tremendous.  Everything in the dish melded well together.  Think the beginning of Ratatouille when he was trying different ingredient combinations to make something spectacular.  I am drooling on the keyboard thinking about it.





Her vegetarian fish course was Vegetable Ratatouille in Calamarata Pasta.  Her comment, That was pretty good.  





It was about this time they brought out the second bread selection.  I wish I remembered them all but forgot.  I do remember the butter with sea salt which was very tasty.

And on to the next course

Roasted Butternut Squash Soup with Tortellini.  It was either that or quail or duck.  Not a big fan of either of those.  Yep it was butternut squash soup all right.  Nothing spectacular.





Could have and should have substituted for what DD had, Truffle Gnocci with Chanterelle Mushrooms and Truffle Foam.  Or actually, should have had the Ratatouille she had in the previous course.  Using foam is a thing going around that I just dont get.  I dont know what it adds to the dish other than the presentation.  She wasnt concerned about the presentation because this was delicious.  With her first bite, her eyes rolled back into her head and she proclaimed, Life is good.       





The way I am retelling it, you would think that they barely waited just until the last bite before bringing out the next course.  Could not be farther from the truth.  Each course was nicely paced and you could enjoy good conversation and dine in a relaxing manner.

OK, up next

The Kurobuta Pork Tenderloin and belly with Verjus-Bacon Vinaigrette.  I was really worried about one thing on this dish, PORK BELLY?  What were they going to do, bring me out a stomach.  Decided to order it anyway thinking if I didnt gag, I could push the stomach to one side of the plate.  When the dish was presented, there was not pig stomach.  Looking it up later, I found out it pork belly is basically fancy bacon.  Real good tasting bacon.  Mmmmm Bacon.  

Words cannot describe how good this was.  I could hear angels in the background singing Hallelujah in time with the Harpist.  Oh my god was this good.  Involuntarily, my eyes were closed and head tilted back as I let the food tickle my taste buds.  WOW.  I dont know where Kurobuta is but they know how to grow pigs.  And the chef knew how to prepare them.  Man that was good eating.      





She had the Red Cabbage Tart, Stewed French Lentils and Chefs Garden vegetables.  The thing on the lower left had popcorn with it.  We thought it was funny, she thought it was good.  





DD said it was all very delicious.  Whatever.  I tried to get her to taste my pig but she obviously declined.  Too bad because one bite of that would have turned her back into an omnivore.

Resisting the urge to lick the plate, we were headed down the home stretch

We had a choice of White Chocolate Gelato with Tableside Shavings and Micro Orchids or a cheese course of Colston Bassett Stilton, 24-Month Parmigiano-Reggiano, Burrata Alla Panna and Comte Saint Antoine.  She went for the cheese; I ordered the gelato so we could share both.  To be honest, the cheeses were good and so was the gelato, but it didnt register with my taste buds.  They were still looking for more of the tenderloin.  











For desert, the Princess ended her meal with the Caramelized Banana Gateau and I ordered the Hawaiian Kona Chocolate Soufflé, thinking she had not had it before.  I was wrong and we basically traded desserts from our last visit.  Had I known, I would have gotten the Crème Brulee.  Both were very good.  By then she had thrown in the towel and only had a little bit of each.  I of course had to devour most of both of the deserts.
















No coffee or tea for either of us.  They did bring out some cookie things as an added bonus.  Like we didnt have enough to eat.  We soon waddled out of there and picked up the car at Valet.  Back to Kidani it was time to be off to bed.  Fat and happy we slept well that night.  Too well.

The bill was slightly under $300 with tax, eighteen percent gratuity and less TIW discount.  Yes, they do accept the Tables in Wonderland card (still hate that name).  Normally I am a great tipper but with the change that automatically adds the eighteen percent that is all I usually tip.  Kind of a protest vote.  That is unless the bill is small (a rare occasion at Disney) or the service was outstanding.  Needless to say, Vickie and Al got a little extra.

Is this extravagant?  Of course it is.  Even with all of the things we were doing on this trip it was affordable With DVC, the room was paid for and we were only going to the parks for three days.  If you add up your bill at a signature restaurant, it totals about two-thirds if not more than of the cost of V&A.  In the scheme of things, it really isnt all that outrageous.  Some describe it as one of the best values for your money considering what you get in return.

DD got her love of fine dining from her mother.  Often frugal, her mom would not blink over a big bill for a fine dining experience.  I also like to cook and enjoy good food and this is not just a meal, but an experience.  I also recognize how lucky I am to be able to do things like this.  Will I do it again?  You bet.  Hopefully however, next time Princess will be paying.

So Day 3 is in the books and it was a great day.  Despite the helpful hostess at Citricos, I was able to pull off surprise number one.  Her reaction was even better than I expected.  Now you know that the eating part of the title is taken care of.  What happens to the other surprises?  You will have to stay tuned.

Up Next Day 4 Wednesday, June 15:  Surprise Number two?


----------



## mckryan

DH and I have been to V&A's twice, and you are so right - it's an experience!  We have had one experience beyond this that beat out V&A's, believe it or not!  We had dinner at the Chef's Table on the RCCL Oasis this past August, and the meal was out of this world AMAZING!!!  If I make it back onto the Oasis, and they are still doing Chef's Table, I will eat there twice in a trip.  I seriously cannot say enough good things about that meal, and I love V&A's!

I am so glad you were able to pull off the surprise, and the video was awesome.  Can't wait to hear more about the upcoming surprises!

And btw, you can pass along my thoughts about her IB program.  My daughter is going to a pretty tough engineering school, and while she was tops in her class in HS, this school is kicking her butt.  She was so not prepared by her HS.  So, if anything, your daughter will be ready for college, and may even think it's a piece of cake compared to her IB HS program.  She might not realized it now, but I promise she'll look back and realize how lucky she was to complete the program!


----------



## franandaj

Psych!  DOH! I should have known from the picture with a jacket and tie.  There is pretty much only one place that people dress up like that.

What a great surprise!  I Just love V&A's!  We've been there three times, twice in the dining room and once at the Chef's table.  I can't wait to try the QV room.  So great to see what they do for a vegetarian menu.  

I know what you mean about the Kurobota Pork Tenderloin, Chef Hummel seems to really like it and I can see why!  Just the right amount of fat to the pork ratio.  Though we will be going to CG instead of V&A's on our next trip, I'm really looking forward to V&A's for our trip next May. Thanks for a great report and a wonderful meal!  I can't wait to enjoy it again for myself!


----------



## kikiq

mckryan said:


> So, if anything, your daughter will be ready for college, and may even think it's a piece of cake compared to her IB HS program.  She might not realized it now, but I promise she'll look back and realize how lucky she was to complete the program!



My DDs are sending their collective "go get 'em" for this next year.  In California, the University of California will give you 30 semester units if you have your full IB diploma with a score of 30 or more.  And they have told me that some of their HS teachers were harder and better teachers than some of their college profs.  It will be worth it.


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> OK, I sucker punched you.  Liar, liar pants on fire.  I am no George Washington.  Don’t feel bad, I also lied to the Princess.  Although the lie to her was different then the yarn I told you.


Nicely done! 



cj9200 said:


> (Pardon the blurry and dark pictures because I was not going to use a flash.  Did not want anyone to think that I was some tourist at Disney World just off the turnip truck).


Hey y'all look at this here fancy food!



cj9200 said:


> I don’t eat fish.  Period.  Exclamation Point.


Me neither.  Unless it is breaded, fried and covered in tartar sauce.  I'm guessing V&A probably doesn't serve that dish.



cj9200 said:


> Normally I am a great tipper but with the change that automatically adds the eighteen percent that is all I usually tip.  Kind of a protest vote.  That is unless the bill is small (a rare occasion at Disney) or the service was outstanding.  Needless to say, Vickie and Al got a little extra.


I hear you there.  I typically tip around 20% unless they do the automatic 18%.  I guess it isn't the servers fault, but it kind of irritates me and I won't tip anymore based on the principle of it.  I'm sure V&A deserved it though for an experience like that.  I mean anyone who will bring you a stool to sit your camera on deserves to be tipped well. 



cj9200 said:


> Hopefully however, next time Princess will be paying.


Good luck with that one.


Looks like quite the experience.  I've never been to V&A's.  I think it looks like it would be an incredible experience to try, but I don't know if my palate is quite adventurous enough to really enjoy the whole menu though.  I'd still love to get there sometime just so I can say I did it though.


----------



## Disney Princess

I don't think I'd like beets very much, but was that presentation BEAUTIFUL!  That plate is just too pretty to eat; good thing it is beets and not something yummy!  

What a fun surprise.  Can't wait to read more.


----------



## jekjones1558

What a great report about V & A!  My DH refuses to bring a jacket to WDW, so I will never be enjoying V & A unless I do it with a girlfriend or other family member.  It looks amazing!  Thanks for taking the time to post!
P.S.  Did you bring home a menu or were you able to actually remember and spell all of those fabulous dishes?


----------



## Cyndibear

Nice!!!!!  Oh, and Pig Stomach is not so bad.  Its a Pennsylvania Dutch thing, we stuff the stomach with cut up smoked and fresh sausage, diced potatoes, onions, parsley, salt and pepper and bake it in the oven. Then we heat butter in a cast iron pan and brown it and then pour milk in the pan and have that as a type of gravy. You don't have to eat the stomach but it is yummy.  Other people have stuffed it with other things, but this is how my Mom made it.   

Cyndi


----------



## franandaj

Cyndibear said:


> Nice!!!!!  Oh, and Pig Stomach is not so bad.  Its a Pennsylvania Dutch thing, we stuff the stomach with cut up smoked and fresh sausage, diced potatoes, onions, parsley, salt and pepper and bake it in the oven. Then we heat butter in a cast iron pan and brown it and then pour milk in the pan and have that as a type of gravy. You don't have to eat the stomach but it is yummy.  Other people have stuffed it with other things, but this is how my Mom made it.
> 
> Cyndi



Isn't this what is otherwise known as Scrapple?


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


>



I like this picture.   Just sharin'.  



cj9200 said:


> The ride had many ups and downs.  Get it?  Ups and downs.



  OMG - Where's the shaking the head smiley?  Writing late at night?  

Too funny.  

 I love it as well.  Though unless we have the relativeséfriends along I must do it alone.  Not quite as fun that way but still a thrill after all these years.  

Oh and a princess as a rebel spy - I didn't catch it was as in your princess at first - and got all excited that Disney actually had redid the princesses just for me.  Oh well - one can dream.


----------



## lisaviolet

I just lost a post TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


But Ièm OMG - now the frigginè francophone keyboard is back. Accent a ksdfjlasdjfl;asdkfjls.   Which means no question marks and no apostrophes.  Swearing in french.   

  I must laugh - I bet my response to your lessons was going to get me thrown off the disboards.  I bet.   And God saved me because he loves me and has nothing better to do.  Insert HUGE WINK everyone.  

I will return at some point.

So enjoying.  Really.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> * Just when we were at the launching area and they are counting down, a thought came into my head.  You know, I am too old for this SHEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet  *
> 
> 
> I thought they used to have Fast passes restart at the beginning of EMH but it was not case.  Maybe they never did it and I was just imagining things.
> ?



No you're not imagining.  They did and it drives me insane since I ADORE WDW at night.

 on the purple.  Loved it.  

Another ride I sometimes am forced to do on my own.  My first time this guy was in pure glee.  OMG - I just caught that and I'm keeping it in.    Anyway I was trying to say  he was in pure glee to taunt the freshie with his knowledge.  .  



cj9200 said:


> Congrats on the move.  Hope you are enjoying the new place.
> 
> .



I forgot to say thank you.  Thank you.

I am.  And I was so unsure how I would feel. Not about downtown - I ADORE it.  Just about a new area.   I used to live in PRIME downtown.  (By complete accident - I just bought in years before anyone else could catch on that drugs, hostels and prostitutes a few blocks up could not take away the beauty.  LOCATION.  'LOCATION.  LOCATION.  )  

So I was unsure because I wanted to be back in my old one (ten years).  This one is preplanned (blech) and spaced out.  I love conjestion.   

But it is great and I barely made it back into the downtown market.  So Ièm - OMG this keyboard is going to steal my shaky sanity - grateful.

Itès young.  LIKE YOUNG YOUNG.  Sunday mornings are as interesting as Saturday nights.  All these young men out walking so early.  I have no idea where theyève been all night.  

Parties are like fifty on one balcony.  Itès hysterical.  Great energy youth brings.  Even noise is okay - reminds me of university days.  

I have no idea why I just wrote a synopsis of my move.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> OK, we need to talk about trash talking.  You need lessons.  (smiley thing) *Why canèt you just insert itÉ  What is going to happenÉ  * Generally Canadians are too nice*Whatever.  If you heard - and I could actually post it here - what I screamed at your Mr. Mourning once you would see that Ièm far from nice.  * and that trait shows in your trash talk.*You know da*n well that I wasnèt even trying to trash talk.  *  Lesson number 1:  Throw the words of you antagonist or foibles of opposing team members back in their face.  You have plenty of material to work with in Labron and Bosh. *Especially Bosh boy.  Lebron is not as much fun.  * Example:  “So how is Labron doing on the six championships he guaranteed?”  This is a minor taunt but we must walk before we run.*Ièm trying so hard to work through this keyboard situation AND not bite with you so that I may enjoy these boards for years to come smarta$$.. *  Lesson number 2:  Never completely compliment an opposing player.  Example:  Wade is too good a person and player to be stuck with these bozos.  Again tame but I don’t want to give you too much to digest at one time.*Choose your very favourite @%@% word and digest it for me.  *  Lesson number 3:  Use humor that is biting.*Off topic - but isnèt our spelling so much more exquisite - humour me.  *  This will be your homework assignment.  There is a warning about using humor.  It cannot be mean spirited unless you know the target can take it or you don’t care.
> 
> *Excuse me while I paddle to the Rhineland and see how Dirk is doing  since I called him Fed Ex MVP and Ich bin loserhausen for years on end.  Now they suck because Cuban caught on and brought a psychologist to team Mavs and Dirk got his an actual MVP while he was still wearing a playoff uniform.  *
> 
> Your second assignment is to watch the scene in Monty Python’s The Holy Grail where Arthur is storming the French Castle.  *Yeah what fun.  Now youère making sense.  Though Ièm not sure if Iève actually seen it sober.  My roommate in university had it on an ongoing movie loop after weekend pub nights. He loved it.   Priceless flim.  *This is classic and expert taunting.  Don’t worry if you can’t be as good as that your first time out.  It takes practice to reach that level. *Because Iève never taunted you, ehÉ  *
> 
> 
> .



The disboards is going to irritate me and force me to say something.  Imagine it for me.  Ièm much too tired.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> And I had to take one of her.  She is wearing the pearl necklace and earrings I gave her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following is a short video talking about Vickie’s.  Princess thought I was taking another picture not video so she is in pose mode at first.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbvFu_ayso
> 
> .



Loved the picture, comment and the link.  

As for your dive - fantastic.  It must feel like pure freedom.  In general I mean - not just with your recovery.  Or maybe I should actually ask what a dive feels like instead of imagining for myself.  

I am all caught up but donèt have it in me to deal with losing posts or this da*n keyboard for one more second.  And Iève inadvertently spent hours on posting on this TR today.    And itès heaven outside.  We have been blessed with days and days and days of gorgeous weather.  

The Victoria and Albert post was one of my favourite posts of all your TRs.  But then again I love food.


----------



## ajf1007

Cyndibear said:


> Nice!!!!!  Oh, and Pig Stomach is not so bad.  Its a Pennsylvania Dutch thing, we stuff the stomach with cut up smoked and fresh sausage, diced potatoes, onions, parsley, salt and pepper and bake it in the oven. Then we heat butter in a cast iron pan and brown it and then pour milk in the pan and have that as a type of gravy. You don't have to eat the stomach but it is yummy.  Other people have stuffed it with other things, but this is how my Mom made it.
> 
> Cyndi



Oh hey neighbor!  I love PA Dutch cooking, so yummy!  I grew up in the Upper Perkiomen Valley and now live in Doylestown, so we're not that far from each other!  I have to say my very favorite thing is the Shoefly pie, I just love that!  That's Dutch right?  I find the Dutch pastries and desserts just yummy!



franandaj said:


> Isn't this what is otherwise known as Scrapple?


Wow!  You know about Scrapple all the way on the other side of the country?  I'm so impressed!! From what I understand (somethings are best unconfirmed ) scrapple is pretty much what it sounds like, it's the scraps that aren't used in any of the other pork products, like hot dogs.  It's really a love or hate it thing, most people are not fans, but I have to say, I really like it! 
How are you doing?  Thanks again for the AKV 2 bedroom pics.  I showed my sister-in-law and she was so excited and it was completely not what she had  expected!!!!!!


----------



## irenep

So much to catch up on after 2 weeks away but I have really enjoyed doing so - have you ever considered writing comedy as a 2nd career? And has your DD seen your comments about the EE pictures?
You were so lucky to catch the lion in action- I have never even seen any of the lions even standing up, never mind roaring!
Oh, I agree completely about getting older and your experience of RnRC- I managed to skip it this time due to whiplash from a ride at Typhoon Lagoon (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)

What a lovely surprise going to V&A -glad you had such a lovely meal there. I hope I manage to eat there one of these days.

Thanks for your earlier reply about the July 4th fireworks - we went to Epcot on your recommendation and it was AMAZING. Way better than the show at the MK which we saw on the 3rd (even though that was pretty spectaular too!) Loved it!

Hope you have enjoyed your dive trip and I am looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> Wow!  You know about Scrapple all the way on the other side of the country?  I'm so impressed!! From what I understand (somethings are best unconfirmed ) scrapple is pretty much what it sounds like, it's the scraps that aren't used in any of the other pork products, like hot dogs.  It's really a love or hate it thing, most people are not fans, but I have to say, I really like it!
> How are you doing?  Thanks again for the AKV 2 bedroom pics.  I showed my sister-in-law and she was so excited and it was completely not what she had  expected!!!!!!



I'm a foodie, I make it a point to know about all kinds of things all food, high end and common folk.  My parents brought me up on mid to upper class food, but not the the really high end (I've discovered that on my own).  They avoided what might be called "peasant food" but I have discovered a new love for comfort food of the masses, Chicken Fried Steak, Ham & Hominy, and many other foods my parents never introduced me to.  I have not ever tried scrapple, but have heard of it on many food shows.  I will have to at least try it, I've had Haggis before and it sounds pretty similar.

Anyways back to CJs TR....Love V&A's, seeing what they do for vegetarians was really cool.  I'm an omnivore so the only thing I say "no" to there is salmon cause I don't like it.


----------



## cj9200

Returned last night from a trip to the Keys with a friend from the UK.  Great time.  I'll be back later on today tomorrow.  Next update coming soon.


----------



## ajf1007

cj9200 said:


> Returned last night from a trip to the Keys with a friend from the UK.  Great time.  I'll be back later on today tomorrow.  Next update coming soon.



Yay!  Anxiously awaiting an update!!!   A side note, hows your Mac working for you?  We just bought the Mac Book Pro and love it, though I don't think we're using it to the full potential!


----------



## kid-at-heart

I second that, YEA!  I am glad you had a good time with your friend.  By the way, I am sure you have heard it often, but your daughter is absolutely beautiful (inside and out).  You are very lucky she is willing to occasionally vacation with "just Dad".


----------



## cj9200

mckryan said:


> DH and I have been to V&A's twice, and you are so right - it's an experience!  We have had one experience beyond this that beat out V&A's, believe it or not!  We had dinner at the Chef's Table on the RCCL Oasis this past August, and the meal was out of this world AMAZING!!!  If I make it back onto the Oasis, and they are still doing Chef's Table, I will eat there twice in a trip.  I seriously cannot say enough good things about that meal, and I love V&A's!
> 
> I am so glad you were able to pull off the surprise, and the video was awesome.  Can't wait to hear more about the upcoming surprises!
> 
> And btw, you can pass along my thoughts about her IB program.  My daughter is going to a pretty tough engineering school, and while she was tops in her class in HS, this school is kicking her butt.  She was so not prepared by her HS.  So, if anything, your daughter will be ready for college, and may even think it's a piece of cake compared to her IB HS program.  She might not realized it now, but I promise she'll look back and realize how lucky she was to complete the program!



Havent sailed on RCCL.  That has to be an unbelievable place to beat out V&A.  A few other meals Ive experienced were as good or were better than V&A but never the total experience.  Second surprise coming soon.

Her Middle school principal has a daughter going to college right now.  He told a group of parents that it is cake compared to High School.  I am sure her college academic experience wont be a snap but she is prepared. 



franandaj said:


> Psych!  DOH! I should have known from the picture with a jacket and tie.  There is pretty much only one place that people dress up like that.
> 
> What a great surprise!  I Just love V&A's!  We've been there three times, twice in the dining room and once at the Chef's table.  I can't wait to try the QV room.  So great to see what they do for a vegetarian menu.
> 
> I know what you mean about the Kurobota Pork Tenderloin, Chef Hummel seems to really like it and I can see why!  Just the right amount of fat to the pork ratio.  Though we will be going to CG instead of V&A's on our next trip, I'm really looking forward to V&A's for our trip next May. Thanks for a great report and a wonderful meal!  I can't wait to enjoy it again for myself!



Admit it though, despite the jacket pic, I fooled you.  Never tried the Chefs table.  The couple of times I tried to reserve it, it was already booked.  One of these days.  The tenderloin was unbelievably good.  We also did CG this trip.  Not nearly as good as V&A.  But I am getting ahead of myself.



kikiq said:


> My DDs are sending their collective "go get 'em" for this next year.  In California, the University of California will give you 30 semester units if you have your full IB diploma with a score of 30 or more.  And they have told me that some of their HS teachers were harder and better teachers than some of their college profs.  It will be worth it.



30 Credits.  Wow.  I will pass the good wishes to mine from yours.  I noticed that the IB kids have their own sub-culture.  Not only in their school but nationwide.  She shows me stuff from her Facebook page things like You know you are an IBer if...  College recruiters say it is a big plus to have an IB certification.



afwdwfan said:


> Nicely done!



I thought so.



afwdwfan said:


> Hey y'all look at this here fancy food!



Hand me the fancy pot passers, will you.  (attempt at a Beverly Hillbillies reference)



afwdwfan said:


> Me neither.  Unless it is breaded, fried and covered in tartar sauce.  I'm guessing V&A probably doesn't serve that dish.:rotfl2



Funny thing.  My friend from the UK is a big fish eater.  We went out and I actually ordered a Mahi-Mahi sandwich.  It wasnt bad.  Not nearly as good as a burger but healthier.  Also had them bring me extra tarter sauce.  



afwdwfan said:


> I hear you there.  I typically tip around 20% unless they do the automatic 18%.  I guess it isn't the servers fault, but it kind of irritates me and I won't tip anymore based on the principle of it.  I'm sure V&A deserved it though for an experience like that.  I mean anyone who will bring you a stool to sit your camera on deserves to be tipped well.



You have to be a crummy server to get less than 20% from me.  I was a server in a former life.  Hate leaving 18% but I hate even more being dictated how much I will tip.  Seen too many bad/lazy servers at the restaurant where I worked.  V&A, Prime Time and a few others are typically worthy of breaking my rule.  The stool kind of floored me even though it wasnt my first time there.  On an earlier visit, the strap on DDs dress broke.  Before she could get embarrassed, Victoria came back with a safety pin and asked if she could pin the strap for her.  



afwdwfan said:


> Good luck with that one.



Every time I leave there, I tell DD next time is on her.  Hasnt worked out that way.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like quite the experience.  I've never been to V&A's.  I think it looks like it would be an incredible experience to try, but I don't know if my palate is quite adventurous enough to really enjoy the whole menu though.  I'd still love to get there sometime just so I can say I did it though.



I thought so too.  Look what I had; lobster, shrimp, chicken, pork and chocolate.  Sure they were uber-prepared but that is the basics of what I dined on.  As with the fish, they will do anything they can to provide you with options.  Like substituting the chicken for the fish dish.



Disney Princess said:


> I don't think I'd like beets very much, but was that presentation BEAUTIFUL!  That plate is just too pretty to eat; good thing it is beets and not something yummy!
> 
> What a fun surprise.  Can't wait to read more.



She discovered that she was also not a beet fan.  She did eat much of it though.  The presentation was awesome.  Wish I could get better pics of all the food because they are not only tasty but beautifully presented.  She didnt pull the too pretty to eat trick.  



jekjones1558 said:


> What a great report about V & A!  My DH refuses to bring a jacket to WDW, so I will never be enjoying V & A unless I do it with a girlfriend or other family member.  It looks amazing!  Thanks for taking the time to post!
> P.S.  Did you bring home a menu or were you able to actually remember and spell all of those fabulous dishes?



Hide a jacket in your bag.  I have a photographic memory so remembered everything.  OK, lying there.  They do give you a nicely done personalized menu to take with you, which helped with the descriptions.  Tried to scan it but my printer will only scan letter size docs.  Another nice touch is they give the females in the party a red rose.  Of course the men dont get anything. 



Cyndibear said:


> Nice!!!!!  Oh, and Pig Stomach is not so bad.  Its a Pennsylvania Dutch thing, we stuff the stomach with cut up smoked and fresh sausage, diced potatoes, onions, parsley, salt and pepper and bake it in the oven. Then we heat butter in a cast iron pan and brown it and then pour milk in the pan and have that as a type of gravy. You don't have to eat the stomach but it is yummy.  Other people have stuffed it with other things, but this is how my Mom made it.
> 
> Cyndi



Sorry but no.  No way am I eating stomach.  I am not that adventurous.



franandaj said:


> Isn't this what is otherwise known as Scrapple?



Heard about scrapple.  Definitely something for me to avoid.



lisaviolet said:


> I like this picture.   Just sharin'.



What?  Dont like rhino butts?



lisaviolet said:


> OMG - Where's the shaking the head smiley?  Writing late at night?
> 
> I love it as well.  Though unless we have the relativeséfriends along I must do it alone.  Not quite as fun that way but still a thrill after all these years.
> 
> Oh and a princess as a rebel spy - I didn't catch it was as in your princess at first - and got all excited that Disney actually had redid the princesses just for me.  Oh well - one can dream.



Not writing late at night.  Just had to do it.  Real princesses are a really good idea.



lisaviolet said:


> I just lost a post TWICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But Ièm OMG - now the frigginè francophone keyboard is back. Accent a ksdfjlasdjfl;asdkfjls.   Which means no question marks and no apostrophes.  Swearing in french.
> 
> I must laugh - I bet my response to your lessons was going to get me thrown off the disboards.  I bet.   And God saved me because he loves me and has nothing better to do.  Insert HUGE WINK everyone.
> 
> I will return at some point.



Buy a Mac.  Sorry to hear the computer troubles though.  I would have DD help me with a reply in French but she it over at a friends house.



lisaviolet said:


> No you're not imagining.  They did and it drives me insane since I ADORE WDW at night.
> 
> on the purple.  Loved it.
> 
> Another ride I sometimes am forced to do on my own.  My first time this guy was in pure glee.  OMG - I just caught that and I'm keeping it in.    Anyway I was trying to say  he was in pure glee to taunt the freshie with his knowledge.



That stinks that they no longer reboot fastpases for EMH.  Funny about the solo rides.  I will be doing it many times soon.  We did the single rider line at EPCOT for the first time and it really cuts down time in line.  I imagine it is really fun when you are paired with a newbie.


----------



## mckryan

cj9200 said:


> Havent sailed on RCCL.  That has to be an unbelievable place to beat out V&A.  A few other meals Ive experienced were as good or were better than V&A but never the total experience.  Second surprise coming soon.



They only take 16-18 people per night, and it comes with the wine flight.  We had a sommelier, a dining room manager and the chef.  The chef came out with each course and described it.  There was a veal reduction with the main entree that was pretty close to the most perfect thing I've ever tasted.  The wine flights were bottomless glasses.  I don't think my glass was ever empty.  The sommelier described each wine and told us what we should be smelling and tasting and how it tasted different with and without the food.   It was definitely an amazing experience just a notch above V&A's.  I love V&A's, and I don't like to rank anything above the experience, but I have to say this one took the spot.


----------



## cj9200

lisaviolet said:


> Excuse me while I paddle to the Rhineland and see how Dirk is doing since I called him Fed Ex MVP and Ich bin loserhausen for years on end. Now they suck because Cuban caught on and brought a psychologist to team Mavs and Dirk got his an actual MVP while he was still wearing a playoff uniform.



Now you are talking smack.



lisaviolet said:


> I forgot to say thank you.  Thank you.
> 
> I am.  And I was so unsure how I would feel. Not about downtown - I ADORE it.  Just about a new area.   I used to live in PRIME downtown.  (By complete accident - I just bought in years before anyone else could catch on that drugs, hostels and prostitutes a few blocks up could not take away the beauty.  LOCATION.  'LOCATION.  LOCATION.  )
> 
> So I was unsure because I wanted to be back in my old one (ten years).  This one is preplanned (blech) and spaced out.  I love conjestion.
> 
> But it is great and I barely made it back into the downtown market.  So Ièm - OMG this keyboard is going to steal my shaky sanity - grateful.
> 
> Itès young.  LIKE YOUNG YOUNG.  Sunday mornings are as interesting as Saturday nights.  All these young men out walking so early.  I have no idea where theyève been all night.
> 
> Parties are like fifty on one balcony.  Itès hysterical.  Great energy youth brings.  Even noise is okay - reminds me of university days.
> 
> I have no idea why I just wrote a synopsis of my move.



Big step.  Glad you like the change in scenery.



lisaviolet said:


> The disboards is going to irritate me and force me to say something.  Imagine it for me.  Ièm much too tired.



Funny.  No way I am going to get into anyone elses head though.  Mine is crowded enough.



lisaviolet said:


> Loved the picture, comment and the link.
> 
> As for your dive - fantastic.  It must feel like pure freedom.  In general I mean - not just with your recovery.  Or maybe I should actually ask what a dive feels like instead of imagining for myself.
> 
> I am all caught up but donèt have it in me to deal with losing posts or this da*n keyboard for one more second.  And Iève inadvertently spent hours on posting on this TR today.    And itès heaven outside.  We have been blessed with days and days and days of gorgeous weather.
> 
> The Victoria and Albert post was one of my favourite posts of all your TRs.  But then again I love food.



Thanks.  I am so glad surprise #1 came off the way it did.

It felt really good to get back into the water.  Diving is an awesome experience.  You do feel a sense of freedom because if your buoyancy is right, gravity is negated and you are weightless.  It is also neat exploring a totally different environment.  Just you and the fishes.  It is also a good aerobic exercise.

Hope you went out and enjoyed the weather.  

And V&A was obviously my favorite meal of the trip.



ajf1007 said:


> Oh hey neighbor!  I love PA Dutch cooking, so yummy!  I grew up in the Upper Perkiomen Valley and now live in Doylestown, so we're not that far from each other!  I have to say my very favorite thing is the Shoefly pie, I just love that!  That's Dutch right?  I find the Dutch pastries and desserts just yummy!
> 
> Wow!  You know about Scrapple all the way on the other side of the country?  I'm so impressed!! From what I understand (somethings are best unconfirmed ) scrapple is pretty much what it sounds like, it's the scraps that aren't used in any of the other pork products, like hot dogs.  It's really a love or hate it thing, most people are not fans, but I have to say, I really like it!
> How are you doing?  Thanks again for the AKV 2 bedroom pics.  I showed my sister-in-law and she was so excited and it was completely not what she had  expected!!!!!!



When I was a kid, my parents often took is to Penn. Dutch country.  Really beautiful and an interesting sub-culture.  We would mostly stay at a resort in Lancaster.  It had an indoor and outdoor pool.  During the winter people would go to the outdoor pool, stay as long as they could and then run into the sauna.  My brother and I did it more than a few times.  Talk about waking the senses.

Oh, there is no comparisons between hot dogs and scrapple.  Just dont go there.  If you do, I may have to give up hot dogs forever.  Dont like to think about what actually is in them.  




irenep said:


> So much to catch up on after 2 weeks away but I have really enjoyed doing so - have you ever considered writing comedy as a 2nd career? And has your DD seen your comments about the EE pictures?
> You were so lucky to catch the lion in action- I have never even seen any of the lions even standing up, never mind roaring!
> Oh, I agree completely about getting older and your experience of RnRC- I managed to skip it this time due to whiplash from a ride at Typhoon Lagoon (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)
> 
> What a lovely surprise going to V&A -glad you had such a lovely meal there. I hope I manage to eat there one of these days.
> 
> Thanks for your earlier reply about the July 4th fireworks - we went to Epcot on your recommendation and it was AMAZING. Way better than the show at the MK which we saw on the 3rd (even though that was pretty spectaular too!) Loved it!
> 
> Hope you have enjoyed your dive trip and I am looking forward to the next instalment.



Hope you had a great time over here.  Epcot is cool on the 4th, havent done it in a number of years.  Maybe next year.  Meanwhile, I recommend to anyone that can and wants to, try V&A at least once.  I realize how lucky I am to be able to afford both the time and money to visit WDW a lot and do things like this.  Wish DD thought so.  Im kidding of course.  She does realize it.    

Comedy writer?  Never thought of it.  Isnt going to happen but thanks.  I am thinking about killing some time to start a blog though.  Dont know step 1 on how to do it though.  No DD has not seen the EE pics.  Saving them for a good time to show her.

The conditions for diving were perfect last weekend.  I went with a very good friend and we had a great time in the water.  Still need help getting in and out of the boat but the crew is very helpful.  They know me well and are glad to help.  



franandaj said:


> I'm a foodie, I make it a point to know about all kinds of things all food, high end and common folk.  My parents brought me up on mid to upper class food, but not the the really high end (I've discovered that on my own).  They avoided what might be called "peasant food" but I have discovered a new love for comfort food of the masses, Chicken Fried Steak, Ham & Hominy, and many other foods my parents never introduced me to.  I have not ever tried scrapple, but have heard of it on many food shows.  I will have to at least try it, I've had Haggis before and it sounds pretty similar.
> 
> Anyways back to CJs TR....Love V&A's, seeing what they do for vegetarians was really cool.  I'm an omnivore so the only thing I say "no" to there is salmon cause I don't like it.



HAGGAS?  No way Jose.  I used to be a very picky eater and am still somewhat like that.  Trying to expand my tastes but there are some things there is no chance I will eat.  That includes all the tofu stuff DD eats.  

Like most eateries at Disney, they are very vegetarian friendly.  At V&A the chef puts as much thought and care to the vegetarian menu as they do the main menu.



ajf1007 said:


> Yay!  Anxiously awaiting an update!!!   A side note, hows your Mac working for you?  We just bought the Mac Book Pro and love it, though I don't think we're using it to the full potential!



Also have a Mac Book Pro and love it.  Wish I changed many years ago.  Having a couple of problems and instead of trying to fix it myself, I will visit the Genius Bar.  Going to have my first One to One session later in the week.  

One of the problems is with I-Photo which may delay future TR installments.  Next update will probably be up tomorrow.



kid-at-heart said:


> I second that, YEA!  I am glad you had a good time with your friend.  By the way, I am sure you have heard it often, but your daughter is absolutely beautiful (inside and out).  You are very lucky she is willing to occasionally vacation with "just Dad".



Had a great time.  Thanks for the compliment on DD.  Same could be said about your DD.  Just Dad vacations are getting fewer and fewer.  At the end of the month, we visit her Aunt and Grandmother in Savanna.  From there I drop her off at a friend of hers that lives near Savanna.  While she is there, it is a solo road trip for me to Tennessee and Kentucky.  We will be going next month to the Keys but I will probably bring 1 with us.        



mckryan said:


> They only take 16-18 people per night, and it comes with the wine flight.  We had a sommelier, a dining room manager and the chef.  The chef came out with each course and described it.  There was a veal reduction with the main entree that was pretty close to the most perfect thing I've ever tasted.  The wine flights were bottomless glasses.  I don't think my glass was ever empty.  The sommelier described each wine and told us what we should be smelling and tasting and how it tasted different with and without the food.   It was definitely an amazing experience just a notch above V&A's.  I love V&A's, and I don't like to rank anything above the experience, but I have to say this one took the spot.



Wow.  Sounds great.  Have to get off the meds before I would attempt that because of the wine flights.  Love wine.


----------



## cj9200

As you know, the TR has slowed down because I was off to the Keys.  Conditions were near perfect.  As a holdover, thought I would post a couple of pics.  Next update sometime tomorrow.

A little nurse shark chilling in a crevice.





This pic was a total fluke.  It looks like the sergeant major is staring down a barracuda.  It was actually further in the background out of harms way.  Didn’t know I had it until it was downloaded.





A good friend of ours passed away last year.  To commemorate his life, other friends placed a plaque on one of the dive sites.  He would have loved diving this weekend.  We miss you Hans.   





It is a real cool area in a swim thru.  Lots of color with the coral and tons of fish.


----------



## ajf1007

cj9200 said:


> When I was a kid, my parents often took is to Penn. Dutch country.  Really beautiful and an interesting sub-culture.  We would mostly stay at a resort in Lancaster.  It had an indoor and outdoor pool.  During the winter people would go to the outdoor pool, stay as long as they could and then run into the sauna.  My brother and I did it more than a few times.  Talk about waking the senses.
> 
> Oh, there is no comparisons between hot dogs and scrapple.  Just dont go there.  If you do, I may have to give up hot dogs forever.  Dont like to think about what actually is in them.
> 
> 
> Also have a Mac Book Pro and love it.  Wish I changed many years ago.  Having a couple of problems and instead of trying to fix it myself, I will visit the Genius Bar.  Going to have my first One to One session later in the week.
> 
> One of the problems is with I-Photo which may delay future TR installments.  Next update will probably be up tomorrow.



Lancaster County is a beautiful place! We have many friends who live there and it is so interesting to see a whole different way of life.  Gotta be careful of the horse and buggies though, people don't pay enough attention to them.  

I love my Mac too! I'm just now starting to download all of my photos that we saved on a disc to the I-Photo, so far I haven't had any issues.  Fingers crossed.  

I'm so happy you had a wonderful dive trip!  I've often thought of doing it, but I'm a bit nervous about being eaten by a shark!  Really though, it seems so serene and peaceful!  What a wonderful memorial for your friend too, I got all misty when I saw that picture.  What good friends you all are.

Very excited for the next installment!  Can't wait to see what you further fun you have in store for your DD!  What a beautiful girl and you can so see the love for you in her eyes!  Such a great dad!


----------



## Sandy321

again, love your perspective!  Thank you for taking us on the V&A food tour - I really thought we could do it this year... 

one day - 

also on a macbook pro - also figure I'm not even close to understanding it - one thing that is driving me crazy is somehow I have multiple pictures of the same shot on iphoto - I know its not the mac - its the driver!


----------



## cj9200

Day 4 Wednesday, June 15:  What will today bring?  AKA Running around like chickens with our heads cut off.

Last night we got to the room around midnight.  I sat out on the balcony for a while just enjoy the evening.  There were a few animals out there which surprised me.  I thought they all went in at night.  There was a smile on my face and I was utterly contented.  A great meal, my daughter was a happy camper and I am sitting on my veranda on a beautiful night.

We were checking out of Kidani in the morning and I needed to pack.  DD just had to throw some stuff on her face, pack her beauty products and zip her suitcase.  I on the other hand had to not only pack my clothes that were neatly folded or hung in the closet but also pack the supplies.  I was dead tired so postponed all that to the morning.

Called Mickey to wake us at 9:00 and snuggled under my sheets.  All was good with the world.

The next morning, I woke up to a knock on the door.  Huh?  Look at the clock with the one eye that was open.  IT WAS 11:00!  Mickey didnt call me.  Probably couldnt find a phone since they tore down his house in Tunetown.  Found out later that Mickey did call.  DD picked up the phone an promptly placed it back in its cradle.  I never heard it.  What is unusual about this is 1) I am almost always up before the sun is and 2) Any noise will wake me and I cant go back to sleep.

Apologized to housekeeping and we rushed around putting our stuff together.  DD was practically useless because of her beauty product needs.  What a difference.  A few hours ago, we were luxuriating over a quiet dinner and now we were in full rush around mode.  In record time we were ready and waiting for bell services to pick up our bags.

I hope the next occupants didnt have to wait long to get into their room.  We were also now under somewhat of a time crunch.  Surprise Number 2 was scheduled at 1:00 and we had to be there 30 minutes before that.  We still had time but we couldnt goof around.  

Over at the Boardwalk, the security guard welcomed us home and we were greeted in front of lobby entrance by a CM holding a clipboard.  He also welcomed us home and escorted us to the front desk.  No one was in line so he introduced us to Brian who also welcomed us home.  Ahh, the DVC difference.    

We had a preferred view and I asked to be close to the elevator on as high a floor as possible.  Did not want to walk down that hallway after a park day.  DD would have had to carry me or push me in a wheelchair.  He showed me around where the assigned room was on the map.  Not a bad location.  Lets see if we can do better.  OK, if you must.  Some more taping on the keyboard ensued. Here is one really close and it is ready now.  OK, I guess Ill take it.  A big Whooo Hoooo on the inside!  This is an example of why I do not use online check-in.  That and the fact that I cant log on to the Members Site.  Worked with MS Tech people multiple times and they could never get it to work right.  So I gave up. 

Quick debate over whether to leave the bags in storage or have them delivered.  We still were on tract time so why not.  As we were waiting for the bags I used the time to take a few pictures of the room.

First up was the view




















This is a preferred view and not a Boardwalk View even though we can see part of the Boardwalk.  We are in one of the rooms facing the Great Lawn with good sight lines for the BW, the golf ball and the lawn.  Fifth floor.  Great location.  No complaints from me.  

Mickey Head.  Is it me or are they not getting as creative as they used to with the towel animals.





The bed and pull out. 





The bed/couch.  DD said that this was more comfortable than the one at AKL





The desk.  Internet hookup is here.





TV.  Again, my new flat screen is bigger.  Ha.





 The sitting area.  I dont know about you but we only use this as a dumping area for the luggage.





Provision holding devices





Vanity area





And yes, the tub and commode 





You will notice that there is not a picture of the safe.  I was going to take a picture of the closet (because I do) when I noticed the safe.  Safe?  SAFE!  Oh no, just then it hit me like a brick in the face.  I did not take the cash out of the safe at AKV.  Shoot (or rather a more descriptive voicing of emotion).  

Counted to 10 and came up with a plan.  DD would stay in the room, I would go to the concierge desk and see what they could do.  Now time was getting to be a problem.  I thought it was $450 in the safe but forgot I spent $200 yesterday.  Still $250 is more than a few citrus swirls.  The dilemma was to either miss the already paid for surprise or take a chance on getting the cash later.  The CM (forgot her name but I think is forgivable because I was stressed) called Kidani and explained the situation.  Then she was put on hold.  They are getting a Manager.  And she is on hold.  And on hold.  Meanwhile, the clock is ticking and we are now in a time crunch.

Eventually she hangs up and redials.  After a little more holding she speaks to a manager and he promises to go to the room himself and look in the safe.  She hangs up and takes my room and cell number and says she will have a manager (she had another name for the persons title) call me to let me know.

OK, now there is no way we are going to make it.  Get the car from valet and we are off.  Reached I-4 and luckily traffic wasnt too bad.  I sped down the interstate while DD dialed the places number.  She hands me the phone and I explain to the person we are running late.  You need to be here by 12:30 or you cant go.  You cant be a minute late.  We will still let you do it later in the day but it wont be for a couple of hours.  She then asked where we were on I-4.  I answer and she deadpans, Youre not going to make it.

Oh yea?  Quickly but safely (kind of like not running after rope drop) we zoom down I-4.  The place is near Universal and we take the exit.  Luckily it was right next to the exit and we screech to a halt in the parking lot.  From there it is a dash to the office.  Their clock said 12:29:45 as we come up huffing and puffing.  I just called you.  Did we make it on time?

Now I could end here and leave you guessing but that wouldnt be fair.  So, did we make it?  Yes, just barely.  What did we make?  Well, that will have to wait until the next installment.

Up Next Day 4 Part 2 Wednesday, June 15:  Surprise Number two.  AKA Are you Flying Nuts?


----------



## cj9200

Ooops


----------



## mckryan

Oh no....don't you hate that sinking feeling when you realize you left something behind?!  $250 is nothing to sneeze at either!  Crossing my fingers that you have good news to report on that front.

Flying nuts?  Oooo...helicopter ride?!?


----------



## Disney Princess

When I first saw your double post - I thought I was getting the second installment.  Now I have to wait.  

Your view at BWV is just beautiful.  We always scrimp on points and stay standard view, but if we ever book a preferred view, I am requesting village green.  It is lovely.

I hope you got your $250 back - I would be stressed too.  What a morning.  Can't wait to see what the surprise is.


----------



## cj9200

Sorry, didn't mean to leave until the next post the conclusion of the safe saga.  Yes, we did get the cash back.  The Manager from the Kidani hand delivered it to another Manager at BWV.  All was good there.  Left a message to the Kidani Manager's number and did report on the CM's involved to their bosses.

No harm no foul.


----------



## DenLo

Whoa, what an exciting day so far.  I can't figure out the plan, so I guess I'll have to be surprised on your next post.


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> A great meal, my daughter was a happy camper and I am sitting on my veranda on a beautiful night.


Great way to end a day!



cj9200 said:


> I never heard it.  What is unusual about this is 1) I am almost always up before the sun is and 2) Any noise will wake me and I cant go back to sleep.


Must be your subconscious way of saying you don't want to leave Kidani.



cj9200 said:


> A big Whooo Hoooo on the inside!  This is an example of why I do not use online check-in.


I'll file this information away for future use. 



cj9200 said:


> The sitting area.  I dont know about you but we only use this as a dumping area for the luggage.


That sounds about right. 



cj9200 said:


> Safe?  SAFE!  Oh no, just then it hit me like a brick in the face.  I did not take the cash out of the safe at AKV.  Shoot (or rather a more descriptive voicing of emotion).


  I hate that feeling you get at that instant that you realize you just screwed up bad.  I'm glad it worked out for you in the end though.




cj9200 said:


> She then asked where we were on I-4.  I answer and she deadpans, Youre not going to make it.
> 
> Oh yea?  Quickly but safely (kind of like not running after rope drop) we zoom down I-4.  The place is near Universal and we take the exit.  Luckily it was right next to the exit and we screech to a halt in the parking lot.  From there it is a dash to the office.  Their clock said 12:29:45 as we come up huffing and puffing.  I just called you.  Did we make it on time?


  That is just great.  I just want to know what the reaction was from the lady who told you you weren't going to make it.


----------



## irenep

Another great update - what a nerve-wracking start to your day though. I've left things behind myself and had that awful panic on realising - once it was our passports and another time travellers cheques. Luckily, like you, we got them back.



cj9200 said:


> Returned last night from a trip to the Keys with a friend from the UK.  Great time.


Good to hear you enjoyed your dive trip.



cj9200 said:


> Funny thing.  My friend from the UK is a big fish eater.  We went out and I actually ordered a Mahi-Mahi sandwich.  It wasn’t bad.  Not nearly as good as a burger but healthier.  Also had them bring me extra tarter sauce.
> 
> Funny about the solo rides.  I will be doing it many times soon.  We did the single rider line at EPCOT for the first time and it really cuts down time in line.  I imagine it is really fun when you are paired with a newbie.


Your friend seems to be preparing you for a trip to a real fish'n chip shop when you visit in addition to the fancy tea rooms (Ritz?) - of course, if you were in Scotland you could combine the two and have a traditional Scottish 'High Tea' - fish'n'chips followed by sandwiches/scones/cakes etc.

I imagine single rider lines are generally quicker but this was not our experience at RnRC where my DD and DS joined ths single rider line and boarded after others who joined the regular line at the same time - shockingly it was a 70 minute wait for me!



cj9200 said:


> This is an example of why I do not use online check-in
> Mickey Head.  Is it me or are they not getting as creative as they used to with the towel animals.
> Now I could end here and leave you guessing but that wouldn’t be fair.  So, did we make it?  Yes, just barely.  What did we make?  Well, that will have to wait until the next installment.



The one time I did OLCI we got a 4th floor MKview room beside the walkway at BLT- never again.

I agree about the towel animals - if we get one at all it's a nice surprise.

Can't stand the suspense now - hope to find out what the next surprise will be soon..... please!


----------



## dgaston

I think it's a towel Minnie!  Notice the bow -- I've only ever received towel Mickeys.  Guess my mousekeepers were less creative.


----------



## DenLo

dgaston said:


> I think it's a towel Minnie!  Notice the bow -- I've only ever received towel Mickeys.  Guess my mousekeepers were less creative.



I think you are right dgaston.  I've never seen a bow on that towel design before.  Very creative on the CM's part.


----------



## cj9200

ajf1007 said:


> Lancaster County is a beautiful place! We have many friends who live there and it is so interesting to see a whole different way of life.  Gotta be careful of the horse and buggies though, people don't pay enough attention to them.
> 
> I love my Mac too! I'm just now starting to download all of my photos that we saved on a disc to the I-Photo, so far I haven't had any issues.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm so happy you had a wonderful dive trip!  I've often thought of doing it, but I'm a bit nervous about being eaten by a shark!  Really though, it seems so serene and peaceful!  What a wonderful memorial for your friend too, I got all misty when I saw that picture.  What good friends you all are.
> 
> Very excited for the next installment!  Can't wait to see what you further fun you have in store for your DD!  What a beautiful girl and you can so see the love for you in her eyes!  Such a great dad!



I am trying to get over to the Apple store for my first session.  Was having a problem with iphoto  but fixed that by myself.  I am starting to use Facebook and need to figure how to import photos to my FB album.  

Most of the sharks you see are really babies and unless you are a fish in distress, they wont hurt you.  The nurse is a predominant shark species in the keys.  Usually whenever anyone does get bit, they are beach goers on the surface or doing something stupid underwater.  Not that I would go free diving with Great Whites.  They have intro to scuba down here for around $200 or you can get certified in two days for around $300.  You should try it.  DD and I love it.

Next one might be tomorrow or Friday at the latest.  This surprise was pretty fun. 



Sandy321 said:


> again, love your perspective!  Thank you for taking us on the V&A food tour - I really thought we could do it this year...
> 
> one day -
> 
> also on a macbook pro - also figure I'm not even close to understanding it - one thing that is driving me crazy is somehow I have multiple pictures of the same shot on iphoto - I know its not the mac - its the driver!



Iphoto is stumping me on a couple of things.  Pages (the word processing software) is a snap so far.  I like the App Store and the ease of getting new software.  Customer support has been excellent.



mckryan said:


> Oh no....don't you hate that sinking feeling when you realize you left something behind?!  $250 is nothing to sneeze at either!  Crossing my fingers that you have good news to report on that front.
> 
> Flying nuts?  Oooo...helicopter ride?!?



Yep, Yep, Nope.



Disney Princess said:


> When I first saw your double post - I thought I was getting the second installment.  Now I have to wait.
> 
> Your view at BWV is just beautiful.  We always scrimp on points and stay standard view, but if we ever book a preferred view, I am requesting village green.  It is lovely.
> 
> I hope you got your $250 back - I would be stressed too.  What a morning.  Can't wait to see what the surprise is.



Oops on the double post.  Dont know how that happened.  I mix it up with views at times.  I have had all three categories.  Preferred was the best chance for the waitlist to come through so that is what I picked.  This was a great location for preferred view.



DenLo said:


> Whoa, what an exciting day so far.  I can't figure out the plan, so I guess I'll have to be surprised on your next post.



DD had no clue.  Next installment was the good part of an exciting day.



afwdwfan said:


> Great way to end a day!



The best.



afwdwfan said:


> Must be your subconscious way of saying you don't want to leave Kidani.



Maybe if we were leaving but moving to the Boardwalk is incentive enough to get up.  By far my favorite DVC.  Funny but I slept the best I have in years on this trip.  Certainly much better than I am now.



afwdwfan said:


> I'll file this information away for future use.



Even if I wanted to use online check-in I cant log on to the Members site.  Maybe Disneys way of saying dont do it?



afwdwfan said:


> That sounds about right.



It is too uncomfortable for anything else.  The luggage seems to like it.



afwdwfan said:


> I hate that feeling you get at that instant that you realize you just screwed up bad.  I'm glad it worked out for you in the end though.



I dont know about you but Ive screwed up so many times, that feeling is all too familiar.



afwdwfan said:


> That is just great.  I just want to know what the reaction was from the lady who told you you weren't going to make it.



She was a bit surprised.  I got two experiences for the price of one.  What we did once we got there and the Richard Petty Driving Experience getting there.



irenep said:


> Another great update - what a nerve-wracking start to your day though. I've left things behind myself and had that awful panic on realising - once it was our passports and another time travellers cheques. Luckily, like you, we got them back.



I once lost $300 at the MK.  I was young and stupid and had cash for the trip.  That hurt.



irenep said:


> Good to hear you enjoyed your dive trip.



One more this summer next month.  An instructor I had is leaving the Keys and we want to dive with him one more time.  The Brit will be coming back in September so a couple of dives there.  Plus the Brit and I signed up for a week dive trip to Roatan.



irenep said:


> Your friend seems to be preparing you for a trip to a real fish'n chip shop when you visit in addition to the fancy tea rooms (Ritz?) - of course, if you were in Scotland you could combine the two and have a traditional Scottish 'High Tea' - fish'n'chips followed by sandwiches/scones/cakes etc.



If DD goes on the trip, we will do tea.  I doubt she could set foot on UK soil and not do tea.  Also as a prep to that potential trip we dined at Rose and Crown (I know not the real thing). 



irenep said:


> I imagine single rider lines are generally quicker but this was not our experience at RnRC where my DD and DS joined ths single rider line and boarded after others who joined the regular line at the same time - shockingly it was a 70 minute wait for me!



Wow, that surprises me.  Hope it is not typical.  



irenep said:


> The one time I did OLCI we got a 4th floor MKview room beside the walkway at BLT- never again.
> 
> I agree about the towel animals - if we get one at all it's a nice surprise.
> 
> Can't stand the suspense now - hope to find out what the next surprise will be soon..... please!



They are getting more rare and many of them are rudimentary.  I think it is the staff layoffs and the pressure to get the rooms ready.  Next up coming soon.



dgaston said:


> I think it's a towel Minnie!  Notice the bow -- I've only ever received towel Mickeys.  Guess my mousekeepers were less creative.





DenLo said:


> I think you are right dgaston.  I've never seen a bow on that towel design before.  Very creative on the CM's part.



I think you are right.  I never saw a towel Minnie before.  Very creative on her part and observant on yours.


----------



## cj9200

ajf1007 said:


> Lancaster County is a beautiful place! We have many friends who live there and it is so interesting to see a whole different way of life.  Gotta be careful of the horse and buggies though, people don't pay enough attention to them.
> 
> I love my Mac too! I'm just now starting to download all of my photos that we saved on a disc to the I-Photo, so far I haven't had any issues.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm so happy you had a wonderful dive trip!  I've often thought of doing it, but I'm a bit nervous about being eaten by a shark!  Really though, it seems so serene and peaceful!  What a wonderful memorial for your friend too, I got all misty when I saw that picture.  What good friends you all are.
> 
> Very excited for the next installment!  Can't wait to see what you further fun you have in store for your DD!  What a beautiful girl and you can so see the love for you in her eyes!  Such a great dad!



I am trying to get over to the Apple store for my first session.  Was having a problem with iphoto  but fixed that by myself.  I am starting to use Facebook and need to figure how to import photos to my FB album.  

Most of the sharks you see are really babies and unless you are a fish in distress, they wont hurt you.  The nurse is a predominant shark species in the keys.  Usually whenever anyone does get bit, they are beach goers on the surface or doing something stupid underwater.  Not that I would go free diving with Great Whites.  They have intro to scuba down here for around $200 or you can get certified in two days for around $300.  You should try it.  DD and I love it.

Next one might be tomorrow or Friday at the latest.  This surprise was pretty fun. 



Sandy321 said:


> again, love your perspective!  Thank you for taking us on the V&A food tour - I really thought we could do it this year...
> 
> one day -
> 
> also on a macbook pro - also figure I'm not even close to understanding it - one thing that is driving me crazy is somehow I have multiple pictures of the same shot on iphoto - I know its not the mac - its the driver!



Iphoto is stumping me on a couple of things.  Pages (the word processing software) is a snap so far.  I like the App Store and the ease of getting new software.  Customer support has been excellent.



mckryan said:


> Oh no....don't you hate that sinking feeling when you realize you left something behind?!  $250 is nothing to sneeze at either!  Crossing my fingers that you have good news to report on that front.
> 
> Flying nuts?  Oooo...helicopter ride?!?



Yep, Yep, Nope.



Disney Princess said:


> When I first saw your double post - I thought I was getting the second installment.  Now I have to wait.
> 
> Your view at BWV is just beautiful.  We always scrimp on points and stay standard view, but if we ever book a preferred view, I am requesting village green.  It is lovely.
> 
> I hope you got your $250 back - I would be stressed too.  What a morning.  Can't wait to see what the surprise is.



Oops on the double post.  Dont know how that happened.  I mix it up with views at times.  I have had all three categories.  Preferred was the best chance for the waitlist to come through so that is what I picked.  This was a great location for preferred view.



DenLo said:


> Whoa, what an exciting day so far.  I can't figure out the plan, so I guess I'll have to be surprised on your next post.



DD had no clue.  Next installment was the good part of an exciting day.



afwdwfan said:


> Great way to end a day!



The best.



afwdwfan said:


> Must be your subconscious way of saying you don't want to leave Kidani.



Maybe if we were leaving but moving to the Boardwalk is incentive enough to get up.  By far my favorite DVC.  Funny but I slept the best I have in years on this trip.  Certainly much better than I am now.



afwdwfan said:


> I'll file this information away for future use.



Even if I wanted to use online check-in I cant log on to the Members site.  Maybe Disneys way of saying dont do it?



afwdwfan said:


> That sounds about right.



It is too uncomfortable for anything else.  The luggage seems to like it.



afwdwfan said:


> I hate that feeling you get at that instant that you realize you just screwed up bad.  I'm glad it worked out for you in the end though.



I dont know about you but Ive screwed up so many times, that feeling is all too familiar.



afwdwfan said:


> That is just great.  I just want to know what the reaction was from the lady who told you you weren't going to make it.



She was a bit surprised.  I got two experiences for the price of one.  What we did once we got there and the Richard Petty Driving Experience getting there.



irenep said:


> Another great update - what a nerve-wracking start to your day though. I've left things behind myself and had that awful panic on realising - once it was our passports and another time travellers cheques. Luckily, like you, we got them back.



I once lost $300 at the MK.  I was young and stupid and had cash for the trip.  That hurt.



irenep said:


> Good to hear you enjoyed your dive trip.



One more this summer next month.  An instructor I had is leaving the Keys and we want to dive with him one more time.  The Brit will be coming back in September so a couple of dives there.  Plus the Brit and I signed up for a week dive trip to Roatan.



irenep said:


> Your friend seems to be preparing you for a trip to a real fish'n chip shop when you visit in addition to the fancy tea rooms (Ritz?) - of course, if you were in Scotland you could combine the two and have a traditional Scottish 'High Tea' - fish'n'chips followed by sandwiches/scones/cakes etc.



If DD goes on the trip, we will do tea.  I doubt she could set foot on UK soil and not do tea.  Also as a prep to that potential trip we dined at Rose and Crown (I know not the real thing). 



irenep said:


> I imagine single rider lines are generally quicker but this was not our experience at RnRC where my DD and DS joined ths single rider line and boarded after others who joined the regular line at the same time - shockingly it was a 70 minute wait for me!



Wow, that surprises me.  Hope it is not typical.  



irenep said:


> The one time I did OLCI we got a 4th floor MKview room beside the walkway at BLT- never again.
> 
> I agree about the towel animals - if we get one at all it's a nice surprise.
> 
> Can't stand the suspense now - hope to find out what the next surprise will be soon..... please!



They are getting more rare and many of them are rudimentary.  I think it is the staff layoffs and the pressure to get the rooms ready.  Next up coming soon.



dgaston said:


> I think it's a towel Minnie!  Notice the bow -- I've only ever received towel Mickeys.  Guess my mousekeepers were less creative.





DenLo said:


> I think you are right dgaston.  I've never seen a bow on that towel design before.  Very creative on the CM's part.



I think you are right.  I never saw a towel Minnie before.  Very creative on her part and observant on yours.


----------



## mckryan

cj9200 said:


> I am trying to get over to the Apple store for my first session.  Was having a problem with iphoto  but fixed that by myself.  I am starting to use Facebook and need to figure how to import photos to my FB album.



When you open up an event and see your pictures in the right-hand section, you can Command-Trackpad Click multiple pictures and then chose the Facebook button at the bottom right of your screen to start the import into Facebook.

Also, did you buy your Mac after June 6th?  If so, you qualify for a free download of the new operating system, Lion, that was released today.


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> Funny but I slept the best I have in years on this trip.



Perhaps the little purple pills had something to do with your restful sleep???   I do not know what this icon is but it is purple and shaped like a traditional pill.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> I way too quickly and practically screamed, “No, we are eating at Narcoossees tonight.  Not V&A, no, we won’t be eating here.  Nuh nuh, no way.  We have reservations at NARCOOSSEES! NOT VICTORIA AND ALBERTS!”  She looked at me like I was weird, took our picture and told us to enjoy dinner at NARCOOSSEES.




 Priceless all around.  




cj9200 said:


> Madeline (or whatever her name was) brought us to the table...



  The laughter is for you picking Madeline as *maybe* her name.  



cj9200 said:


> I looked at the wine list because I decided to have a glass of wine to celebrate.  Shhh, don’t tell my doctor.



Yeah!  




cj9200 said:


> I don’t eat fish.  Period.  Exclamation Point.



Blasphemous.  Period.  Exclamation Point.  

In honour of such blasphemy I think I will have some rainbow trout tonight.  


cj9200 said:


> Each course was nicely paced and you could enjoy good conversation and dine in a relaxing manner.



Lovely.  



cj9200 said:


> Words cannot describe how good this was.  I could hear angels in the background singing Hallelujah in time with the Harpist.  Oh my god was this good.  Involuntarily, my eyes were closed and head tilted back as I let the food tickle my taste buds.  WOW.



OMG. This and all the pictures almost killed me.  Just lovely.  One day.  

Well actually we did somewhere at WDW - many courses - when I was sixteen but it wasn't called Victoria and Albert's.  

Loved this post.  Yours I mean.


----------



## cj9200

Day 4 Part 2 Wednesday, June 15:  You should warn people.

OK, we made it.  What did we make?





After screeching to a halt in the parking lot DD’s eyes were wide open and she deadpanned, “You should warn people before you spring something like this.”  While looking at the sign, only the bottom word registered in her brain.  SKYDIVING?  

She actually thought that I would throw her out of a perfectly good airplane so she could hurdle to certain death when she contacts the ground at speeds exceeding 200 MPH.  Afterward I chuckled because while there is a chance that I would throw her out of a perfectly good airplane, THERE IS NO WAY THAT I AM GOING TO JUMP OUT OF A PERFECTLY GOOD AIRPLANE.

Anyway, I was distracted thinking that we would have to wait hours before they could reschedule our time to fly INDOORS.  As I posted earlier, we just made it.  The staff member had us sign forty or fifty forms saying we would not sue them if we died a horrible death.  And we had to fill out a health form.  Heart problems, No.  Diabetes, No.  Mental Health Issues, debatable but I checked no, Overall health, I am in good health comparatively.  And so on.  There was one concern on the checklist.  The one that caused me to pause was, “Have you separated your shoulder?”  Well, no but.  Both my shoulders have had problems since I was discharged.  At first, I could barely get them to shoulder level.  Now they are much better but still I am unable to fully extend them.  But they were not separated so I checked no.      

After the forty or fifty forms, she directed us up the stairs.  Even now, stairs are still a problem for me.  Not wanting to miss this, I faked that I could run up them.  Now what?  I see people in an observation room but they are obviously not in our class.  There are people flying now in a sealed chamber so no asking them.  Nothing left but to enter the control room where I was directed to another waiting area.

About a minute later, our instructor enters and directs to a “practice room.”





There they show us a video on how to not severely injure yourself while you are doing this.  OK, how you do this:  Stand at the entrance door, cross your arms and fall down (the wind is suppose to keep you from smacking your nose against the floor).  Arms straight out (oh, oh), bend you knees and relax.  Since it is louder than standing next to a jet engine (well you are standing on top of a jet engine) he gave us some signals we had to memorize so he can instruct us on how to get in a balanced position.

Then it was practice time.  You lay down on this...





The top of the Y is for your arms.  Everyone does it with varying degrees a success.  We were near the end and after awhile it is my turn.  “Lift your arms higher.”  “They don’t  go any higher.”  “OK, we will compensate for it when we get in there.”  HUH?

Next it is time to suit up in the connecting room.  They give you a baggy flight suit, helmet, goggles and ear plugs.  They had lockers off to the side where you can put your valuables and other stuff.  Wish I would have known this because I purposely left the camera in the car.  So there are no before pictures of us.  

The flight suits





Lockers





The previous group was ending their adventure and it was now our turn.  We file into this plexiglass booth where there is a bench for you to sit.  There were about fifteen people in our group and we were the last to enter the “chamber.”  Needless to say there was room for thirteen people on the bench.  DD and I were standing by the egress door.

The booth





The first person to start was someone that did this multiple times and he made it look easy.  “I got this,” I am thinking.  Next, one of the newbies starts.  He did not do well.  Spent an awful long time kissing the floor until he finally got up.  Then the next person goes and the next person...  Unfortunately, no one moved down from their spot on the bench and there was getting to be a log jam at the exit door.  My yelling, MOVE YOUR GLUTEUS MAXIMUS DOWN was met with deaf ears.  Maybe because we were sitting on top of a jet engine, I don’t know.  Finally someone decided to fill in the open space and the logjam was cleared.

Each flight is 2:00 and they adjust the engine power based on your estimated weight.  If you look to the lower part of the clock, you can see the MPH and percent of engine power.






Only one person other than the “expert” was able to fly without the instructor holding on to them.  It then comes to DD’s turn and within seconds, she is flying by herself.  Of course, it was a snap for Princess.  Then it was time for the last person in the group.  Me.

Despite the natural tendency not to fall face forward into the ground (well there were a couple of times in college), I crossed my arms and leaned forward.  Instead of chewing on a face full of rubber (the floor material), I was flying.  The instructor was in front of me holding me by one hand giving me a hand signal.  It thought it was, “bend your knees”, so I bent my knees.  What he was really telling me was my knees were too bent and to straighten them out.  Once I did so, all was well and he let me go.

OK, here I am flying on top of a jet engine and I have to tell you, IT WAS COOL.  I successfully avoided crashing into the wall by just using a finger or two to push me off it when I was close.  The force of air makes your mouth flap in the wind and no small amount of saliva was flying around.  After my allotted time, he directed me to the exit and not as gracefully as I wanted, I was on my feet out of the wind.

You get two rides and we went through the line again.  This time, they cranked up the jet engine a bit and with the instructor holding you, you both fly up twenty or thirty feet to near the top.  He did this a couple of times.  They don’t give you any warning they are going to do this and luckily I was not first in line.  If I was, they would have had to take my baggy suit out to the cleaner.

Soon it was over.  We both did very well and even though my shoulder hurt like the villain in Hercules, it was a lot of fun.  You go back to the suit-up room where pictures are showing on the TVs above you.  





Just to show you that we did fly solo, I had to buy the pictures.  




















From there, it was back out to the car where you naturally had to exit through a gift shop.  Resisted the urge to buy T-shirts and took a few other pictures before we left.

I think I mentioned you are on top of a jet engine

























Surprise number 2 done and perfectly executed.  From there it was back home for a little R&R.  Coming next, the rest of our afternoon and evening.  

Up Next Day 4 Part 3 Wednesday, June 15:  The rest of the story.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hey, did you see CJ at AKV?  I haven't caught up so maybe you looked your namesake in the eye.


----------



## dgaston

So cool!  I don't think I'll ever do this.  Wild Africa Trek and walking over the crocs was enough for me, but I bet my adult sons would love this.  Come to think of it, probably my daughter (the new mom) would especially love it.


----------



## kikiq

OMG, I mean, OMG...How cool are you as a dad?  This just confirms it, you are an awesome DIS DAD!!!

BTW, we just got back from a stayvacation at DLR/VGC.  My DH attempted to get me to DLR Magical Morning (early entrance)   I really have to work on this early morning stuff for my DGD.


----------



## DenLo

Mouth wide open.  Hey that's


----------



## cj9200

mckryan said:


> When you open up an event and see your pictures in the right-hand section, you can Command-Trackpad Click multiple pictures and then chose the Facebook button at the bottom right of your screen to start the import into Facebook.
> 
> Also, did you buy your Mac after June 6th?  If so, you qualify for a free download of the new operating system, Lion, that was released today.



Worked like a charm.  Thanks.  I do get the free download and since I have 1 to 1 I will have them download it for me.  The PC blew up with a virus a couple of days ago so downloading those files will take a while.



kid-at-heart said:


> Perhaps the little purple pills had something to do with your restful sleep???   I do not know what this icon is but it is purple and shaped like a traditional pill.



Cool icon.  Not only is it purple and pill shaped but it is also upside down.  Totally appropriate.  Whatever the cause, I slept great at both resorts.   



lisaviolet said:


> Priceless all around.



I guess I did overreact a bit.  The surprise was ready to be sprung and I didnt want it blown at the last minute.



lisaviolet said:


> The laughter is for you picking Madeline as *maybe* her name.



I thought it appropriate.



lisaviolet said:


> Yeah!



Shhh.  Dont tell the Doc.  It was nice to have a glass of wine with dinner.



lisaviolet said:


> Blasphemous.  Period.  Exclamation Point.
> 
> In honour of such blasphemy I think I will have some rainbow trout tonight.



Enjoy the trout.  Trying to get to expand into that food group but there is a long personal history between me and fish.  Not pretty.



lisaviolet said:


> Lovely.



It was.  It really was.



lisaviolet said:


> OMG. This and all the pictures almost killed me.  Just lovely.  One day.
> 
> Well actually we did somewhere at WDW - many courses - when I was sixteen but it wasn't called Victoria and Albert's.
> 
> Loved this post.  Yours I mean.



Yours isnt bad either but I had food porn and you didnt.



lisaviolet said:


> Hey, did you see CJ at AKV?  I haven't caught up so maybe you looked your namesake in the eye.



I FORGOT ABOUT CJ.  Do you remember what kind of animal is my namesake?  For those that didnt know, Discovery Cove has a dolphin also named CJ.



dgaston said:


> So cool!  I don't think I'll ever do this.  Wild Africa Trek and walking over the crocs was enough for me, but I bet my adult sons would love this.  Come to think of it, probably my daughter (the new mom) would especially love it.



I have to do that sometime.  We saw people walking around when we were on safari.  Looks like something I would like to do.  Skydiving was one of those unusual ways to add spice to the vacation.  Pretty neat too.    

Congrats on the new grandchild.



kikiq said:


> OMG, I mean, OMG...How cool are you as a dad?  This just confirms it, you are an awesome DIS DAD!!!
> 
> BTW, we just got back from a stayvacation at DLR/VGC.  My DH attempted to get me to DLR Magical Morning (early entrance)   I really have to work on this early morning stuff for my DGD.



This is on my cool dad resume.  Next summer I hope to stay at VCG for a couple of days next summer on our way to Aluani.  Fingers crossed it will come through.  Did you throw something at him when he tried to get you up?  If not, I call that progress. 



DenLo said:


> Mouth wide open.  Hey that's



Dont do this with your mouth open.  Just a suggestion.  

I got the idea from a Samantha Brown episode on Orlando.  Dont think it was a Disney one.  When I saw it I thought why not.  Forgot to mention the cost was $129 for the two of us.  They do have a $5 off coupon somewhere.

Many things to do around the house tomorrow before I can work on finishing Day 4.  Probably see it Sunday or Monday.


----------



## mckryan

cj9200 said:


> Worked like a charm.  Thanks.  I do get the free download and since I have 1 to 1 I will have them download it for me.  The PC blew up with a virus a couple of days ago so downloading those files will take a while.



LOL...so the PC gave you "the finger" about your Mac purchase, eh?  

You may want to download the upgrade before your 1-on-1 appointment because it takes 30 minutes or so.  But, the techs may have a quicker way to do it at the store.  You may want to ask about that when you schedule the appointment so you can come in prepared.  I still haven't bitten the bullet and done the download and upgrade on my machines.

Glad the FB steps worked for you!  Holler if you have any more questions - I'd be glad to help!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> THERE IS NO WAY THAT I AM GOING TO JUMP OUT OF A PERFECTLY GOOD AIRPLANE.


 I have a friend that wants me to go skydiving with him.  This is always my answer any time he mentions it.



cj9200 said:


> OK, we will compensate for it when we get in there.  HUH?


Did that mean they crank up the afterburners?  



cj9200 said:


> From there, it was back out to the car where you naturally had to exit through a gift shop.


So what you're saying is that it's owned by Disney???  

I've done the indoor skydiving thing before... not in Orlando, but it was the same type of set up.  It really is harder than it looks at first.  Definitely a lot of fun though and much better than jumping out of a plane!


----------



## Chellymouse

Just found your TR and love it!! You and DD always have the most amazing experiences! Looks like DD really loved her surprises thus far. Still  at your "Teenage Obxnoium" animal...that's hilarious! Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Disney Princess

What a fun activity.  I don't know if I'd have the guts to try.  It sounds like a great afternoon.  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## ajf1007

cj9200 said:


> I am trying to get over to the Apple store for my first session.  Was having a problem with iphoto  but fixed that by myself.  I am starting to use Facebook and need to figure how to import photos to my FB album.
> 
> Most of the sharks you see are really babies and unless you are a fish in distress, they wont hurt you.  The nurse is a predominant shark species in the keys.  Usually whenever anyone does get bit, they are beach goers on the surface or doing something stupid underwater.  Not that I would go free diving with Great Whites.  They have intro to scuba down here for around $200 or you can get certified in two days for around $300.  You should try it.  DD and I love it.
> 
> Next one might be tomorrow or Friday at the latest.  This surprise was pretty fun.



Have you made it over to the Apple store yet?  I'm so curious about what you've learned.  I really need to spend more time with mine, I'm not real sure what I don't know yet.  The possibilities are endless and I'd really like to use it to it's full potential.  The one thing I do know is that I'll never go back to a pc again!

I hear you about the sharks and diving.  But I know when I've just tried snorkeling, I get alittle panicky (?) so I can only imagine what I would do if I saw a shark up close and personal !  I would love to try it, I'll have to see if I can get the courage.

I loved your surprise!!!!  What an incredible idea!  How did you find out about that place?  You did a great job and your DD looked like a natural!  I have to agree with you, jumping out of a plane would be a bit much, but this looked awesome!!!  Think your DD got the bug to try it for real now?  As I was reading the update, I just kept picturing you flying down the highway to get there on time.  Nobody stands between a Dad and mission.


----------



## cj9200

Sorry it has been a while but my Internet was down for two days.  Next update should be tonight.



mckryan said:


> LOL...so the PC gave you "the finger" about your Mac purchase, eh?
> 
> You may want to download the upgrade before your 1-on-1 appointment because it takes 30 minutes or so.  But, the techs may have a quicker way to do it at the store.  You may want to ask about that when you schedule the appointment so you can come in prepared.  I still haven't bitten the bullet and done the download and upgrade on my machines.
> 
> Glad the FB steps worked for you!  Holler if you have any more questions - I'd be glad to help!



Funny about the PC.  Problem is that is now DD’s computer and I have to get it up and running.  Once she is done with it, the old computer will be tossed off the top floor of a very tall building.



afwdwfan said:


> I have a friend that wants me to go skydiving with him.  This is always my answer any time he mentions it.



Makes sense doesn’t it?



afwdwfan said:


> Did that mean they crank up the afterburners?



By extending the legs at a less acute angle a subsequent increase is created by the surface interface.  By increasing surface interface, the vertical air flow produced from the source instrument allows more dynamic lift to the per square inch of surface area.  This increase allows an equal amount of thrust to the total surface area without necessarily increasing the overall air flow amount from the source.

Or to put it another way, yea, they cranked up the afterburners.     



afwdwfan said:


> So what you're saying is that it's owned by Disney???



That was funny.  I was thinking the same exact thing when we hit that mandatory detour.  Guess they think you are still pumped by the adrenalin rush that you will buy anything to prove your manhood.



afwdwfan said:


> I've done the indoor skydiving thing before... not in Orlando, but it was the same type of set up.  It really is harder than it looks at first.  Definitely a lot of fun though and much better than jumping out of a plane!



Agreed, agreed and agreed.



Chellymouse said:


> Just found your TR and love it!! You and DD always have the most amazing experiences! Looks like DD really loved her surprises thus far. Still  at your "Teenage Obxnoium" animal...that's hilarious! Can't wait for the next installment!



Welcome back.  So far so good.  Two down, one to go.  Will I be three for three?  Sorry it has been a while.  Da** Internet providers.



Disney Princess said:


> What a fun activity.  I don't know if I'd have the guts to try.  It sounds like a great afternoon.  I can't wait to read more.



You only live once.  It may look scary but what is the worst that can happen?  Decapitation?  Actually it is really safe.  We came through without a scratch.



ajf1007 said:


> Have you made it over to the Apple store yet?  I'm so curious about what you've learned.  I really need to spend more time with mine, I'm not real sure what I don't know yet.  The possibilities are endless and I'd really like to use it to it's full potential.  The one thing I do know is that I'll never go back to a pc again!
> 
> I hear you about the sharks and diving.  But I know when I've just tried snorkeling, I get alittle panicky (?) so I can only imagine what I would do if I saw a shark up close and personal !  I would love to try it, I'll have to see if I can get the courage.
> 
> I loved your surprise!!!!  What an incredible idea!  How did you find out about that place?  You did a great job and your DD looked like a natural!  I have to agree with you, jumping out of a plane would be a bit much, but this looked awesome!!!  Think your DD got the bug to try it for real now?  As I was reading the update, I just kept picturing you flying down the highway to get there on time.  Nobody stands between a Dad and mission.



Went for a seminar on Mail.  I was the only one there and the only question I had was how to add mailboxes.  She taught me how to do that and a few other things.  I want to start doing stuff with I-photo so when we get back from a trip to Savannah I will start with 1 to 1 on that.

Diving is a great sport.  Some people can’t get over the claustrophobic feeling of wearing a mask.  The biggest thing is staying calm.  That and getting the proper training.  It can be dangerous if you don’t know what you are doing and dive in conditions you have no business diving in.  The 2-day Lobster mini season started here at midnight and already one person died and another is missing.  It happens every year unfortunately.  Nearly 100% of injuries or deaths occur because of diver error.  All sorts of people come down here to get “bugs” (lobsters) during the season and many have no idea what they are doing.    

When we went on our first cruise, DD was about seven and wanted to go snorkeling.  Before hand, I bought her a good mask and made her practice in the tub.  We also talked about the marine life she might encounter.  Of course, the first time she did it at Castaway Cay, a barracuda decided to swim up and check us out.  I wanted to take a pic but was worried about her reaction.  She did as she was prepped to do and remained still.  They looked at each other for a little bit until he swam away.  She turned to me and her eyes were like saucers and a big smile on her face.  I love that story.

I saw an episode by Samantha Brown where she did The indoor skydiving.  Put that in my memory bank and googled it when it came trip planning time.  Thought it was pretty cool and it was.  Princess is hooked on the notion of trying the real thing.  I said sure, she can do anything she wants.  As soon as I and dead and gone.


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> When we went on our first cruise, DD was about seven and wanted to go snorkeling.  Before hand, I bought her a good mask and made her practice in the tub.  We also talked about the marine life she might encounter.  Of course, the first time she did it at Castaway Cay, a barracuda decided to swim up and check us out.  I wanted to take a pic but was worried about her reaction.  She did as she was prepped to do and remained still.  They looked at each other for a little bit until he swam away.  She turned to me and her eyes were like saucers and a big smile on her face.  I love that story.
> 
> I saw an episode by Samantha Brown where she did The indoor skydiving.  Put that in my memory bank and googled it when it came trip planning time.  Thought it was pretty cool and it was.  Princess is hooked on the notion of trying the real thing.  I said sure, she can do anything she wants.  As soon as I and dead and gone.



What a fantastic memory for your daughter and you.  Smart move on your part having her practice in the tub.

Sounds like we say the same things to our daughters, "she can do anything she wants.  As soon as I am dead and gone"    For me that includes extra piercings, tattoos, dating.


----------



## cj9200

Day 4 Part 3 Wednesday, June 15:  The rest of the day.  AKA Everything but the kitchen sink. 

That and DDs number 1 goal for the week.  Victoria and Alberts?  No.  Indoor skydiving?  No.  The parks?  No.  It was this.





Princess needed to accessorize her hair for the summer.  This has become a tradition for her.  The first time she did it, her hair was so fine that while on our cruise, it broke off at the roots.  Tears over that one.  

The line ahead of her was long and this is not a quick process.  I stood in the queue while she picked out her beads and dangly thing to go on the end.  It took forever for the line to move and for her to pick out what she wanted.  Meanwhile my back was hurting and all I wanted to do was sit down.  After some encouragement from me (no I did not yell but I did threaten) the beads were chosen.  
















Forty dollars later we were out of there.  FORTY DOLLARS!  She was supposed to use her gift card but they didnt accept them there.  So guess who got stuck with the tab?  You are right.  Dad.  She is tricky like that.

On the way to our next destination, I was hungry after all, took this from the Boardwalk.  Someone was having a bad day.  Hoped they were all right.





We were headed to one of my favorites, Beaches and Cream.  As usual, the wait was more than a half an hour.  We told the hostess we would be willing to sit at the countertop and she said we could be seated right away.  Not so fast, the other hostess said.  There was a couple of groups ahead of us.  She then explained the other hostess was earning her ears and didnt quite know the ropes yet.  In fact, this was her first day.  Poor kid.  At the job for all of a couple of hours and she had to deal with me.

We (well I) kidded the veteran hostess because I couldnt in good conscious overwhelm her with my repartee.  No matter because in less then 10 minutes, we were seated.

The Princess on her throne at the counter





B&C is the V&A of Ice Cream.  No harpist but it is bright and festive.















What to have?  A burger perhaps?





Or do I go straight for dessert?





Or maybe both?










I got the cheeseburger, DD the banana split.  Hey, she is on vacation too.  I did give her some fries.  I think B&C serves the best burger at WDW.  This one just reaffirmed that.  Nicely seasoned and juicy.  The split wasnt bad either.  More than enough for her and what was left made a great finish of our meal for me.

Tried to get a pic of her with a spoon fill of ice cream but she wasnt playing





What we did not have was this.  One of these days.





Starting the building process





A whole can of whipped cream!  A WHOLE CAN?





And the remains of the building process





Fat and happy we left paying a $24.08 less tax and discount plus tip.  From there it was back to our already unpacked room.  The rest of the evening was spent on the balcony, watching TV and reading.  Some snacks were periodically thrown in.  Bed was relatively early because we had a date with the Princesses for breakfast.

All in all, another good day.    Skydiving was a big hit and Beaches and Cream was the perfect meal to satisfy our tummies.  Getting the money back from the AKV wasnt bad either.

Up Next: Up Next Day 5 Thursday, June 16: Park Day 2 AKA The MK and a trip around the world.


----------



## franandaj

Great update!  You seem to know the best of all the best.  V&A's is great at it's time, but there are some times when a great burger and fries is all you need.  I've never been to Beaches and Cream, but really hope to get there for a good unpretentious meal!  The Burgers sound great and so do the sundaes, we'd probably have to split both to really enjoy them.

Glad you got your money and someday we hope to try the indoor skydiving thing too, but there are a lot of mobility issues to overcome.  We'll see it if happens.

Looking forward to the next parts of your trip!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Forty dollars later we were out of there.  FORTY DOLLARS!


  Although I guess the sign says $2/inch and judging from the picture it looks like they probably gave you a little break on the price.



cj9200 said:


> So guess who got stuck with the tab?  You are right.  Dad.  She is tricky like that.


That's why she took you with her.



cj9200 said:


> I got the cheeseburger, DD the banana split.  Hey, she is on vacation too.  I did give her some fries.  I think B&C serves the best burger at WDW.


Those pictures could be considered cruel and unusual punishment.  I always love a good burger and that one looks delicious... and then there's ice cream too!!! 

Looks like an enjoyable evening.  I'm trying to see if we can squeeze Beaches & Cream in during our trip at some point.  Maybe leave DHS and walk over since there's really no place in the studios that I just absolutely have to eat.  Burgers and ice cream are always a winning combination.  Actually, I'm really hoping our big family trip next year comes together.  I can see a few of us running off to face the challenge known as the kitchen sink.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> *This pic was a total fluke.*COLOR]  It looks like the sergeant major is staring down a barracuda.  It was actually further in the background out of harms way.  Didn’t know I had it until it was downloaded.




Wow.  Nice.  

And almost fell off my chair with humble.   



cj9200 said:


> A good friend of ours passed away last year.  To commemorate his life, other friends placed a plaque on one of the dive sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a real cool area in a swim thru.  Lots of color with the coral and tons of fish.



I'm sorry CJ.

What a lovely choice to mark his passion.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> *OK, I guess I’ll take it.*  A big Whooo Hoooo on the inside!





And I'm with you on the online check-in.  The same.  



cj9200 said:


> I used the time to take a few pictures of the room.
> 
> First up was the view



You know I thought I was a giving - happy for others  -person. I really did. 

But I found myself swearing under my breath at this catch.  OMG, pure jealousy.  PURE UGLY JEALOUSY.  



cj9200 said:


> Provision holding devices







cj9200 said:


> I did not take the cash out of the safe at AKV.  Shoot (or rather a more descriptive voicing of emotion).



 Shoot.  

 on all that.  

Glad it all worked out.  



cj9200 said:


> Their clock said 12:29:45





Fine work.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> OK, we made it.  What did we make?



You know what killed me about this entire post - well that you remark about meds, wine and the doctor.   

Hey doc -  -you know what's next?  I think I'll go indoor skydiving!  

No worries about the shoulders - they'll do what they want.  





cj9200 said:


> She actually thought that I would throw her out of a perfectly good airplane so she could hurdle to certain death when she contacts the ground at speeds exceeding 200 MPH.  Afterward I chuckled because while there is a chance that I would throw her out of a perfectly good airplane, THERE IS NO WAY THAT I AM GOING TO JUMP OUT OF A PERFECTLY GOOD AIRPLANE.



OMG. How incredibly giving and loving of you.  



cj9200 said:


> But they were not separated so I checked no.



 




cj9200 said:


> “OK, we will compensate for it when we get in there.”  HUH?



  This entire post is priceless.  

Should we go back to the mental health box?  



cj9200 said:


> It then comes to DD’s turn and within seconds, she is flying by herself.  Of course, it was a snap for Princess.






cj9200 said:


> OK, here I am flying on top of a jet engine and I have to tell you, IT WAS COOL.






cj9200 said:


> my shoulder hurt like the villain in Hercules,



How incredibly shocking.  



cj9200 said:


> Just to show you that we did fly solo, I had to buy the pictures.



Nice.  

How did you decide on this activity?  

Very curious.  EDIT: Forget it.  I caught up.  Found it.


----------



## Chellymouse

I have to say, after reading your TR's DH and I did finally get to B&C this trip and we absolutely LOVED IT!! We ate there twice (really ARE the best burgers on property) and also grabbed ice cream a couple of times. It's now on our "must do" list every trip.


----------



## lisaviolet

kid-at-heart said:


> For me that includes extra piercings, tattoos, *dating.*



 Kate.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> FORTY DOLLARS!  She was supposed to use her gift card but they didnt accept them there.  So guess who got stuck with the tab?  You are right.  Dad. * She is tricky like that.*



  She's good.  



cj9200 said:


> We were headed to one of my favorites, Beaches and Cream.



Perfect timing.  I'll be at BCV in less than a month.  Yum.  




cj9200 said:


> B&C is the V&A of Ice Cream.  No harpist but it is bright and festive.



I love bright and festive. Ice cream I can take or leave but love B&C.


----------



## cj9200

Day 5 Thursday, June 16: Park Day 2 AKA Princess meeting Princesses

Up by 6:30 to make our 8:45 reservation at Cinderellas Royal Table.  Made it to the bus stop at a reasonable time and were at the front gate just before 7:30.  Today was an early Extra Magic Hours  with the park opening at 8:00.  (Remember that)  There was a separate line for those having character breakfasts off to the left.  DD insisted to stay in the line she picked out but I finally convinced her to join me.  As a side note, I am notoriously bad at picking lines to stand in.  There could only be a couple of people in front of me and the other lines would still move faster.  So it is understandable that she was a bit leery.  

We were let in first and allowed to stand in another roped off area in front of the arches under the train station.  About 15 minutes before rope drop for everyone else, we were let loose on the parks.  Nice taking pictures with very few people around you.      

Last time I was here in March, this was a fake facade to hide construction and there were temp walls covering the sidewalk.  Not a nice sight but it looks pretty good now.





Not exactly Princess garb.  She was pretty happy though because she likes Cindys.





In front of the castle










This place is special to me.  Back when they started the Wine and Dine club (predecessor to TIW) the group was relatively small and they staged periodic wine tastings and dinners.  They had a dinner at the castle for about 50 guests.  DDs mom and I were lucky to snag reservations.  They had a long table in middle of the castle walkway and we sat in front of here.





They took us over to the MK from T&T Center on the ferry where they served wine and hors d'oeuvres with Disney brass and the winemakers.  Then came dinner.  We were lucky enough to sit across the table with the VP and Dir. of operations for the MK.  I remember most walking down Main Street all by ourselves with the background music playing.  Really entertaining evening.

Anyway back to the story.

We kind of cheated a bit.  (Dont turn me in)  We got into the breakfast reservation line to get in before EMH started but our ADR wasnt until 8:45.  Instead of trying to get in early, we decided to hit a couple of attractions first.  After non-suspiciously mulling around the castle, we waited until the crowds were allowed in.  





From there we were the first in line at the roped off area near Frontierland.  Unfortunately, that rope didnt drop so our plans to be the first on Big Thunder were foiled.  Instead, we headed to Tomorrowland.  We were still one of the first to ride Space.  Also grabbed fastpasses.  I wasnt sure how I was going to handle getting in and out of our rocket ship but with a little effort, it was fine.

After our mission in space, we needed to head back to the castle.  Time for breakfast.  By waiting a bit, there we no lines at the hostess station and to meet Cindy.  She was in full character of course and with no one else there, she was also in a chatty mood.  Normally, I am not one to chit chat with the characters but this time did my best to keep the conversation going.  My Princess made me be part of the picture so I was not able to take pics of the two of them.  Departing, they hugged and it looked like a great pic.  Instead of that one, we got the obligatory photo of the three of us.  I should have asked for that one instead but didnt think about it at the time.

We then take the elevator to the King Stefans dinning hall and were seated.  Our waiter brought over a wand for the kid and a sword for me.  OK.  Next time I go diving, I may bring it with me.  Have to think of a good gag to use it.

Have to admit, Cindy has some nice digs





Notice due to our later ADR time the place is empty and getting ready for the next seating.  It was nice  that the mad rush was not around us.





Starting with assorted pastries which were pretty good





I had the eggs with bacon and sausage





She had the yogurt, fruit and granola thing.  This is not how it came out but it was partially eaten by the time she took the picture.





I used to really like this character meal a lot.  No, not because of the Princesses which was DDs reason but believe it or not the food.  The sausage is different than many breakfast links and very tasty.  But, they decided to once again get cheap on us.  In the past, they also served this stuffed french toast which was very good.  Now, instead of getting it with the regular breakfast, you can only get it as a separate meal.  It is not like they are already charging you a small fortune for this experience so I can see why they need to cut corners like this.  In case you cant tell, that last statement was dripping with sarcasm.

It is now time for the girls to come out.  This is DDs favorite part of course.  I can see her in the college program auditioning for a Princess role.  She already thinks she is royalty.  

Snow is up first and they pose together





She then grabs my arm and says in that Snow voice, Dont you want a picture too?  You are not Bashful are you?  No but I can be Grumpy.  Thought it but didnt say it.  Normally I do not like pictures of myself.  Especially pictures with the characters.  No, I am not afraid of royalty, I just feel a bit awkward.  Funny that I dont feel that way when it comes to Jasmine.  Wonder why?  Anyway, I get up and DD snaps this one.  





So, in 15 minutes, I have two pictures of me with Princesses.  More than on the last number of trips combined.  The girls parade through at a leisurely pace.  No one else asks for my picture.

With Aurora










Then Ariel





My Princess





And one of her favorites. Belle










Getting out of picture space so the next post will have the rest of the castle snapshots.


----------



## cj9200

Breakfast was over and time to hit some more rides but first a couple of more pics of Cindys place.  First her downstairs parlor.





Nice tapestries too.





Gus and whats his name keeping an eye on her.  DD pointed this out and the number of times I have been here, never saw it before.





DD and a knight of the round table?





Cindy also has a pretty good landscaper                















What am I looking at?  I dont know.





I wonder if Cindy lets them come inside?





That is it for breakfast now time for the riding part.

Up Next: Day 5 Thursday, June 16: Part 2  MK AKA Fat and happy and ready to ride


----------



## bzzelady

Sorry I got here a bit late for the Pre Trip, Report and the Trip Report 
I was at Disney the same week you were and have not been on the boards too much over the summer.  
Thanks for the link to the Festival of the Lion King videos...they really brightened my evening 

Glad to see that you are on the mend from the spring!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> I am notoriously bad at picking lines to stand in.  There could only be a couple of people in front of me and the other lines would still move faster.  So it is understandable that she was a bit leery.


You and me both... sometimes I stand there second guessing myself trying to decide which line to get in, knowing that whatever I pick will be wrong.  



cj9200 said:


> They took us over to the MK from T&T Center on the ferry where they served wine and hors d'oeuvres with Disney brass and the winemakers.  Then came dinner.  We were lucky enough to sit across the table with the VP and Dir. of operations for the MK.  I remember most walking down Main Street all by ourselves with the background music playing.  Really entertaining evening.


That must have been an incredible evening!  I would love to be able to experience something like that.



cj9200 said:


> We kind of cheated a bit.  (Dont turn me in)  We got into the breakfast reservation line to get in before EMH started but our ADR wasnt until 8:45.


I don't consider that to be cheating.  That is just some excellent planning and good use of time.



cj9200 said:


> It is not like they are already charging you a small fortune for this experience so I can see why they need to cut corners like this.  In case you cant tell, that last statement was dripping with sarcasm.


That's a shame.  I've never eaten in the castle, and quite frankly, at the price they charge, I don't have much desire to do so.  Maybe one of these days if we have our own princess...



cj9200 said:


> This is DDs favorite part of course.  I can see her in the college program auditioning for a Princess role.  She already thinks she is royalty.


I'm sure she'd do very well as a Disney princess!  She should have plenty of experience from observing them. 



cj9200 said:


> She then grabs my arm and says in that Snow voice, Dont you want a picture too?  You are not Bashful are you?  No but I can be Grumpy.  Thought it but didnt say it.


You should have said it.  I'm sure if nothing else it would have made for an interesting interaction with her.



cj9200 said:


> Normally I do not like pictures of myself.  Especially pictures with the characters.  No, I am not afraid of royalty, I just feel a bit awkward.  Funny that I dont feel that way when it comes to Jasmine.  Wonder why?


I know what you mean... on both points.


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> What we did not have was this.  One of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly Princess garb.  She was pretty happy though because she likes Cindys.



Yea, grades are in, students did well which means I did well. (memememe)   

I am not one of those professors who thinks a 2.5 is average.  I think if I have a 2.5 average in my class I am not getting the information to the students and I need to reformat my course.  Now for three weeks of freedom.  Not really because school breaks are when I prep for the next semesters class. BUT during this break we are going to visit a certain mouse for nine whole days!

The last time we ate at Beaches and Cream, a couple of years ago, a group of 30 or so young folks (in their twenties) were having a kitchen sink contest with 4 or 5 of their group at each kitchen sink.  It was a blast watching them.  It was late, we were tired having just arrived in Florida and just wanted to eat  anywhere.  BC was close and they said we could sit at the counter as they had a large group coming in.  We had just gotten our order when all CMs started doing a mad dash in building the sinks.  At first we had no idea of what was happening but a nice young lady sitting beside us recording the contest told us about the contest.  She said once a year this group comes in and has their contest (not sponsored by BC).  The group sitting behind us won.  As soon as they finished they stood up and started singing (not very well), We are the champions of the. .  It was a great way to start our vacation.

Your princess looks like a princess regards of her garb.  By the way, that is a very cute outfit.

So where is the picture of your sword?  Yea for Miss Snow for making you stand and having your photo made.


----------



## franandaj

Nice shots of your Princess!  So now you order entrees there? When I went they brought you some of everything and replenished each dish as requested. For the price they charge they should be serving caviar with breakfast. (Although, I'm not sure I would enjoy that, but it's the point!) 

I'm glad I can say I've eaten there because I'm not sure I'll be back.


----------



## kikiq

OT but looking at your early morning picture of the MK and your princess, I remember what you said about getting up early for rope drop when we take our DGD to WDW.  Not knowing IF that will ever come to pass ( for all kinds of reasons), I knew I could do one thing with her.  My DH and I took her to Disneyland last weekend to watch the Disneyland All American College Band.  Our push stroller was denied entry and my DH took it back to the car.  I carried my DGD (20 months old) into the park to wait for him and put her down in Town Square to watch the kids.  She took my hand and we walked down Main Street toward the castle, exactly what I had wanted to do with her.  It was just the memory I wanted, hand in hand with her pointing at the castle.  Not quite 2 years old but knowing exactly where she wanted to go.  

I'm going to confess here...we haven't ever gone to a character meal at WDW.  I'm so enjoying your TR, just might have to visit Cindy's with my DGD.


----------



## cj9200

Sorry for the lack of posts.  I am not ignoring you, I just got back from a road trip to Savannah, up to Kentucky and back.  Updates coming after I get settled back in.  Need to get this done.



kid-at-heart said:


> What a fantastic memory for your daughter and you.  Smart move on your part having her practice in the tub.
> 
> Sounds like we say the same things to our daughters, "she can do anything she wants.  As soon as I am dead and gone"    For me that includes extra piercings, tattoos, dating.



One of the best things I ever did was get her certified to scuba dive.  We have lots of good memories diving together.  She started talking about a tattoo.  I dont know if she is serious or pulling my chain.  All I have to say is OVER MY DEAD BODY!



franandaj said:


> Great update!  You seem to know the best of all the best.  V&A's is great at it's time, but there are some times when a great burger and fries is all you need.  I've never been to Beaches and Cream, but really hope to get there for a good unpretentious meal!  The Burgers sound great and so do the sundaes, we'd probably have to split both to really enjoy them.
> 
> Glad you got your money and someday we hope to try the indoor skydiving thing too, but there are a lot of mobility issues to overcome.  We'll see it if happens.
> 
> Looking forward to the next parts of your trip!



B&C is a great place.  Well worth the wait.  My Disney knowledge comes from years of trial and error.  That and advice from the many people out there that love Disney.



afwdwfan said:


> Although I guess the sign says $2/inch and judging from the picture it looks like they probably gave you a little break on the price.



They actually measured it twice.  Glad she did because the estimate was more than the actual price.  The thing that gets you is the beads and the dangly things. 



afwdwfan said:


> That's why she took you with her.



Aint that the truth.



afwdwfan said:


> Those pictures could be considered cruel and unusual punishment.  I always love a good burger and that one looks delicious... and then there's ice cream too!!!



At least I am also torturing myself.  Hungry right now and I just looked back at the pics again.  Have to go eat now.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like an enjoyable evening.  I'm trying to see if we can squeeze Beaches & Cream in during our trip at some point.  Maybe leave DHS and walk over since there's really no place in the studios that I just absolutely have to eat.  Burgers and ice cream are always a winning combination.  Actually, I'm really hoping our big family trip next year comes together.  I can see a few of us running off to face the challenge known as the kitchen sink.



I would love to get a group together to try a sink.  Let me know when you do it.  Maybe I can help.



lisaviolet said:


> Wow.  Nice.
> And almost fell off my chair with humble.



Dont do that, it would hurt.



lisaviolet said:


> I'm sorry CJ.
> What a lovely choice to mark his passion.



Thanks.  He was a really great guy to be around.  One thing for the last couple of years of his life, he quit his well paying job in Orlando as a programer to work on a dive boat as a Divemaster.  He followed his dream.  The place for the plaque is very beautiful.



lisaviolet said:


> And I'm with you on the online check-in.  The same.



Many times I have been able to get a better room than what was actually assigned.  If it happens great, if not, not a big deal.



lisaviolet said:


> You know I thought I was a giving - happy for others  -person. I really did.
> 
> But I found myself swearing under my breath at this catch.  OMG, pure jealousy.  PURE UGLY JEALOUSY.



Now now.  If it is any consolation, I have no trips planned.  Waiting to see if I can get Aulani next summer. 



lisaviolet said:


> Fine work.



Lucky there were no radar traps around.



lisaviolet said:


> You know what killed me about this entire post - well that you remark about meds, wine and the doctor.
> 
> Hey doc -  -you know what's next?  I think I'll go indoor skydiving!
> 
> No worries about the shoulders - they'll do what they want.



Hey, they said I could go scuba DIVING.  I just changed scuba to sky.



lisaviolet said:


> OMG. How incredibly giving and loving of you.
> 
> 
> 
> This entire post is priceless.
> 
> Should we go back to the mental health box?



Thank you and no we will not revisit the health box question.



lisaviolet said:


> How incredibly shocking.



It actually felt better than I thought it would.



lisaviolet said:


> Nice.
> 
> How did you decide on this activity?
> 
> Very curious.  EDIT: Forget it.  I caught up.  Found it.



It was fun.  Glad I found her segment on it when I was channel surfing.



Chellymouse said:


> I have to say, after reading your TR's DH and I did finally get to B&C this trip and we absolutely LOVED IT!! We ate there twice (really ARE the best burgers on property) and also grabbed ice cream a couple of times. It's now on our "must do" list every trip.



Same here.  Glad I could help.


----------



## cj9200

lisaviolet said:


> Kate.



Your time will come Kate. I have adopted the “her dad is crazy” approach to boys.  Worked so far.  I am actually thinking about the senior prom.  Her school is full of smart geeks and she is not interested in them at all.  Maybe she will go stag with all her friends.   



lisaviolet said:


> She's good.



Seventeen years of practice.  



lisaviolet said:


> Perfect timing.  I'll be at BCV in less than a month.  Yum.
> 
> I love bright and festive. Ice cream I can take or leave but love B&C.




Have a great time.  Storm-along-bay and B&C are great things about BCV.  Expect a full report.



bzzelady said:


> Sorry I got here a bit late for the Pre Trip, Report and the Trip Report
> I was at Disney the same week you were and have not been on the boards too much over the summer.
> Thanks for the link to the Festival of the Lion King videos...they really brightened my evening
> 
> Glad to see that you are on the mend from the spring!



Better late than ever.  Hope you trip was as fun as our was.  Have nothing planned in the near future and I am starting to get withdrawals.  Thanks for the thoughts on the “recovery.”  



afwdwfan said:


> You and me both... sometimes I stand there second guessing myself trying to decide which line to get in, knowing that whatever I pick will be wrong.



If you see me in a line, get in another one.



afwdwfan said:


> That must have been an incredible evening!  I would love to be able to experience something like that.



It was an unbelievable evening.  At the time (it still may be true) it was the only time they served alcohol at the Magic Kingdom.  Don’t know if they serve drinks at after hour parties or not.



afwdwfan said:


> I don't consider that to be cheating.  That is just some excellent planning and good use of time.



Me too.  Great minds think alike.



afwdwfan said:


> That's a shame.  I've never eaten in the castle, and quite frankly, at the price they charge, I don't have much desire to do so.  Maybe one of these days if we have our own princess...



It is a shame that they keep charging more and giving less.  Thankfully, when my princess was young it was a better deal.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sure she'd do very well as a Disney princess!  She should have plenty of experience from observing them.



She already thinks she is royalty some time.  She may go to Central Florida for college and may do the college program.  We actually laughed about what Princess she would be.  Cindy, NO, Snow, a somewhat no, Ariel, YES, and Belle yes.  Actually she admitted if she could be any Princess, she would do it.     



afwdwfan said:


> You should have said it.  I'm sure if nothing else it would have made for an interesting interaction with her.c



I am sure she would have handled it like Snow White and would all the time be dragging me so I would be in the picture.



afwdwfan said:


> I know what you mean... on both points.



On the Princess discussion she said Jasmine would be cool but I nixed that. 



kid-at-heart said:


> Yea, grades are in, students did well which means I did well. (memememe)
> 
> I am not one of those professors who thinks a 2.5 is average.  I think if I have a 2.5 average in my class I am not getting the information to the students and I need to reformat my course.  Now for three weeks of freedom.  Not really because school breaks are when I prep for the next semester’s class. BUT during this break we are going to visit a certain mouse for nine whole days!
> 
> The last time we ate at Beaches and Cream, a couple of years ago, a group of 30 or so young folks (in their twenties) were having a “kitchen sink” contest with 4 or 5 of their group at each kitchen sink.  It was a blast watching them.  It was late, we were tired having just arrived in Florida and just wanted to eat – anywhere.  BC was close and they said we could sit at the counter as they had a large group coming in.  We had just gotten our order when all CMs started doing a mad dash in building the sinks.  At first we had no idea of what was happening but a nice young lady sitting beside us recording the contest told us about the contest.  She said once a year this group comes in and has their contest (not sponsored by BC).  The group sitting behind us won.  As soon as they finished they stood up and started singing (not very well), “We are the champions of the….” .  It was a great way to start our vacation.
> 
> Your princess looks like a princess regards of her garb.  By the way, that is a very cute outfit.
> 
> So where is the picture of your sword?  Yea for Miss Snow for making you stand and having your photo made.



Congratulations on molding the minds of America’s youth.  Good attitude on the teaching profession.  If you don’t mind asking Professor, what do you teach?  Great story on the contest.  Must have been fun to watch but I can only imagine the rushing around by the wait staff trying to get them all together.  Have fun on the trip (or if you are there, I hope you are having fun).  Post of a sword pic after the next dive trip.

Thanks for the kind words about the “kid.”  She has a royal attitude at times and she has the princess wave down.  Not a big fan of pictures of myself, but how could I turn down that sweet high pitched voice.

This from a Disney Blog on the Kitchen Sink contents:

The legendary Kitchen Sink dessert at Beaches and Cream at Disney’s Beach Club Resort is a gargantuan bowl, er, kitchen sink, overflowing with sugary treats. Here’s the list of what’s included:

½ cup fudge topping, warmed
½ cup butterscotch topping, warmed
½ cup peanut butter topping, warmed
1 medium banana, sliced in 1/2 –inch slices
1 cinnamon spice cupcake (2 ½ x 1 ¼-inch), quartered
1 angel food cupcake (3 x 1 ½-inch), quartered
2 4-oz. scoops vanilla ice cream
2 4-oz. scoops chocolate ice cream
2 4-oz. scoops strawberry ice cream
1 4-oz. scoop mint chocolate chip ice cream
1 4-oz. scoop coffee ice cream
3 tablespoons chocolate syrup
¼ cup marshmallow crème
¼ cup strawberry topping
¼ cup pineapple topping
1 14-oz can dairy whipped topping
1 brownie (6-inch x 6-inch), quartered
1 regular-sized (2 ounce) candy bar, quartered
4 chocolate cookies with cream filling
1 tablespoon sliced toasted almonds
1 tablespoon dark and white chocolate shavings
1 tablespoon chocolate cookies with cream filling, crushed
1 tablespoon chopped jellied orange slices (approximately 2 large slices)
1 tablespoon milk chocolate chip morsels
1 tablespoon peanut butter chip morsels
1 tablespoon chocolate sprinkles
1 tablespoon rainbow sprinkles
½ cup drained maraschino cherries



franandaj said:


> Nice shots of your Princess!  So now you order entrees there? When I went they brought you some of everything and replenished each dish as requested. For the price they charge they should be serving caviar with breakfast. (Although, I'm not sure I would enjoy that, but it's the point!)
> 
> You used to be able to order the regular breakfast or the yogurt granola thing.  The regular breakfast they would serve you of plate of scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, hash browns and the stuffed french toast.  If you wanted more of anything all you had to do was ask.  Same now except that they separated the stuffed french toast into another breakfast selection.  I would imagine if I asked for it, they would have brought it.  Didn’t want to bother but should have.  The french toast was the best thing on the menu.
> 
> I'm glad I can say I've eaten there because I'm not sure I'll be back.



Not sure if I will go back for a while.  The only reason we did it this time was DD wanted to do it.  



kikiq said:


> OT but looking at your early morning picture of the MK and your princess, I remember what you said about getting up early for rope drop when we take our DGD to WDW.  Not knowing IF that will ever come to pass ( for all kinds of reasons), I knew I could do one thing with her.  My DH and I took her to Disneyland last weekend to watch the Disneyland All American College Band.  Our push stroller was denied entry and my DH took it back to the car.  I carried my DGD (20 months old) into the park to wait for him and put her down in Town Square to watch the kids.  She took my hand and we walked down Main Street toward the castle, exactly what I had wanted to do with her.  It was just the memory I wanted, hand in hand with her pointing at the castle.  Not quite 2 years old but knowing exactly where she wanted to go.
> 
> I'm going to confess here...we haven't ever gone to a character meal at WDW.  I'm so enjoying your TR, just might have to visit Cindy's with my DGD.



Great memory.  I did that with my daughter and hopefully will do it with her kids many years from now.  Good for her knowing where to go.  You can tell she was brought up the right way.  NO CHARACTER MEAL?  That will change soon.


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> On the Princess discussion she said Jasmine would be cool but I nixed that.


  Good call. 



cj9200 said:


> ½ cup fudge topping, warmed
> ½ cup butterscotch topping, warmed
> ½ cup peanut butter topping, warmed
> 1 medium banana, sliced in 1/2 inch slices
> 1 cinnamon spice cupcake (2 ½ x 1 ¼-inch), quartered
> 1 angel food cupcake (3 x 1 ½-inch), quartered
> 2 4-oz. scoops vanilla ice cream
> 2 4-oz. scoops chocolate ice cream
> 2 4-oz. scoops strawberry ice cream
> 1 4-oz. scoop mint chocolate chip ice cream
> *1 4-oz. scoop coffee ice cream*
> 3 tablespoons chocolate syrup
> ¼ cup marshmallow crème
> ¼ cup strawberry topping
> ¼ cup pineapple topping
> 1 14-oz can dairy whipped topping
> 1 brownie (6-inch x 6-inch), quartered
> 1 regular-sized (2 ounce) candy bar, quartered
> 4 chocolate cookies with cream filling
> 1 tablespoon sliced toasted almonds
> 1 tablespoon dark and white chocolate shavings
> 1 tablespoon chocolate cookies with cream filling, crushed
> 1 tablespoon chopped jellied orange slices (approximately 2 large slices)
> 1 tablespoon milk chocolate chip morsels
> 1 tablespoon peanut butter chip morsels
> 1 tablespoon chocolate sprinkles
> 1 tablespoon rainbow sprinkles
> ½ cup drained maraschino cherries


OK, this thing looks absolutely delicious in every way _except_ for that coffee ice cream part.  I am not a coffee drinker and can not stand anything that has that flavor to it.  I'd be afraid a scoop of that would begin to melt and contaminate everything else with that flavor.


----------



## laura-k

Love ,love your trip report -
 Sounds like you have had a very busy summer ,so glad your 
 feeling better !
I'm sure having so many fun things planned helps keep you going and 
 in turn you stronger and closer to your A game everyday


----------



## Disney Princess

I hope your trip to Savannah and KY was a good one.  I am anxiously awaiting an update.    School starts in three weeks, and we have new faculty orientation in two weeks.  My free time will start to be a mere summer memory.  Not that I am pushing you to hurry at all!




afwdwfan said:


> OK, this thing looks absolutely delicious in every way _except_ for that coffee ice cream part.  I am not a coffee drinker and can not stand anything that has that flavor to it.  I'd be afraid a scoop of that would begin to melt and contaminate everything else with that flavor.



I've read on the restaurant boards that you can substitute different flavors of ice cream if you need/want.   You can change those scoops to a different flavor and enjoy!!!


----------



## bzzelady

cj9200 said:


> Have nothing planned in the near future and I am starting to get withdrawals.



I hear you on the withdrawl thing...that's why I am going back next week!  
One Kitchen Sink for my DD's birthday instead of a cake-thanks for the itemized list from the blog so I can calculate my workouts ahead of time


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> ...If you dont mind asking Professor, what do you teach?
> 
> I'ma ...     ...  professor of psychology.  I was trained to be a researcher, teaching was supposed to be one of those unpleasant things you had to do when working in academia in order to do your research.  My first job after graduation was at a university and I found out I like to teach, I like to interact with the students.  I did not enjoy the research aspect of the job so I started looking for a gig where I could focus on teaching.  I now teach at an inner city community college and it is a great job, a bit challenging at times and the school is located in an area where I would not want to have car trouble at night or very early in the morning but otherwise I think I have one of the best jobs on earth.
> 
> 
> ...Your time will come Kate. I have adopted the her dad is crazy approach to boys.  Worked so far.  I am actually thinking about the senior prom.  Her school is full of smart geeks and she is not interested in them at all.  Maybe she will go stag with all her friends.
> 
> We had a conversation last night during dinner about crazy people and people with psychological disorders.  Our neighbor is crazy, not a thing wrong with him psychologically but he is nuts, scary nuts.    I take it you are pretending to be the scary nuts type of dad.
> 
> ...kitchen sink.
> 
> I wonder how many calories are in a kitchen sink?



Now for proud mama time, my daughter just had her braces removed and is one happy child.  Me too because her million dollar smile did not cost quite that much although at the time we paid for them it felt like we were spending a million dollars.  Rather than splash her photo all over disboards (yes, I am excited about the outcome of money well spent, not just for appearance but because I know it will avoid future dental problems) I posted a before and after photo here.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2732915&page=26


----------



## cj9200

Day 5 Thursday, June 16: Part 2  MK AKA Bye Snow

First up after breakfast was Snow Whites Scary Adventures.  Decided to do this one last time before they replace it with the Dwarfs Mine Train or whatever they are going to call it.  Last time we rode it was years ago so decided to say goodbye.
















Ooooh, Scary





Our mine train.  Sneezy.  Appropriate because DD sneezes a lot.





Im Wishing.  For what, I dont know.





More Scary





Bye Snow.  Always hate to see an original go but what the heck.  At least not as wounded as much when they took out Toad.





Then it was a walk around the Fantasyland construction walls





It is coming along





This expansion is going to be massive.  Cant wait until it gets done.  Too bad my little one is no longer little.  She is still going to want to ride them all so dad can tag along and not feel like an idiot riding dueling Dumbos solo.










The Fantasyland entrance to the skyway is now gone.  One of the Disney regrets I have is that I never rode the skyway.  Too late now.  It is unfortunate they could not repurpose the building because I always thought it was architecturally interesting.





We were on our way to the Haunted Mansion.  When I was here in March, the interactive queue was having soft openings and most of it wasnt working.  Today it was.  





I heard that these statues were suppose to do things but not today.  Maybe a false rumor.





A few more pics















The Ravenscroft organ










The Captain





The books replicating the Library scene.  They pop out randomly and you push them back in.  Kind of like whack-a-mole for books.  The symbols form a saying or sayings if you decipher it right.  The message probably says, Buy more plush toys especially Duffy the Bear.  (Christmas Story reference).





The poetry book.  It starts a poem and expects guests to provide the last word.















Almost out of Pic space so the rest of the morning will be in the next post...


----------



## cj9200

Still at the HM

Miss Leota





Now she sees you





Now she doesnt 





He is now relegated to the Pet Cemetery.  We miss you Toad.





Then it was over to Tomorrowland.  But first DD wanted to watch the Dream Along with Mickey show.





I dont know about you but the blinking eyes on the new characters can go.  Many of my pics of the show are characters with their eyes closed.





Im scared, are you?





Everything is OK, thankfully










Standing for the show was the only time my back really hurt.  Needed to sit down so where did we go?










Buzz was a manageable wait so we decided to try it.  Time to kick DDs butt.  Final score.










In my defense, she was working the joystick and just as I was zooming in for a big score item, she would move the car away.  To be completely honest, she usually kicks my butt but the last time we road it together I got something like 700,000 points.  Dont ask me how.  I am not trying to hide any secrets but I dont know how I did it.

From there it was over to the Washer and Dryer.  Big Thunder was fun as usual.  I thought I took a video of the ride but I cant find it anywhere.  It may be on the other computer that still needs to be fixed.  

I was really disappointed with Splash.  Many and I mean many of the AA and other effects were not working.  I am used to some things out every time I ride it but this was ridiculous.  In need of a major rehab.










Nothing like stretching out on the front porch





Getting a little tired so we decided to head out for the day.  After all we still have Epcot tonight and planned on both MK & Epcot tomorrow.

We got trapped by the Move it Shake it parade















Took a picture of the wait board.  Really surprised by the very manageable crowds.  This was around 12:30.





So it was out of the park for a rest back at the Boardwalk.  Overall a good morning.  Breakfast was OK (Princess liked the interaction with the Princesses, and we rode some of our favorites.  Did it all in a relaxed pace in plenty of time to chill at the BW and have plenty of time at Epcot.

Up next: The end of the day at Epcot, Dinner and Illuminations.  AKA Ooooh, Ahhhh.


----------



## kirstenb1

I've reallyenjoyed your TR's over the years.  Although the trip details change, the closeness between you and your dd is constant.  As a fellow parent of a teenager, that's no small feat!!  Thanks for sharing, and I hope you continue to get better.

We were at Jambo House the same week as your trip.  It was a nice time to go, not terribly crowded, and the heat wasn't too bad.  DH always takes our older dd and I take our 5 yr old (she has some special needs, so it's better that we all split up for the day).  When I read your TR's I think about DH and DD.  They too have a special bond, and have a great time together.

Anyway, thanks as always, and best wishes to your dd for her senior year!!


----------



## BigEeyore

Still enjoying your TR! You and your daughter remind me so much of my relationship with my dad growing up. My parents divorced when I was very young, and I would go visit my dad in California and he would take me to Disneyland. He was (and still is) a big kid, like you - enjoying all things Disney just as much as I did. Special memories - and now he comes with us to take my daughters to Disney! I love watching him with my girls having a blast on the rides and making it all as magical for them as he did for me. 
Looking forward to more!


----------



## cj9200

Sorry, Sorry, Sorry.

Things are really busy right now.  Getting DD ready for school and a major redo of the kitchen.

See, I am not lying.  Still waiting on the cabinets.





Plus some work on the family room






OK, where were we.  Back at the Boardwalk.

I was getting hungry so over to ESPN.  DD doesnt like the place so her loss.  I love it.  A sports fans paradise.  Where else do they have TVs in the bathrooms?  Had the chicken dinger appetizers.  Basically boneless chicken wings.  Mild or Hot?  Not sure how hot it was so ordered them mild with a side of hot sauce.  Mild was relatively plain and the hot was a little too much so the combination went really well.  Good size portion, tasty for bar food.  Total was around $15 less discount plus tax and tip.

From there, back to the room for what else, a nap.  Nice to be able to relax at Disney.  Since owning DVC, my park touring has radically changed.  No more bell to bell commando mode.  Well, once in a while, but not today.  Or this trip.

Well rested, it was time for the two of us to head over to EPCOT.  The plan was to tour World Showcase until dinner at the Rose and Crown.  While leaving the MK and riding the bus back to the BW, I posed an option to the child.  We can blow off the parks tomorrow and just relax at the resort.  Totally her choice.  I would do either.

She decided the hotel for tomorrow so we changed the game plan a bit.  We were headed to Future World for a few rides.  But first these guys were playing.





It was near the end of their set so we watched for a few minutes.  Not a big fan but better than fingernails on a blackboard.  

On the way to FW we saw these guys.










Not a big fan of the sequel but again, better than fingernails on a blackboard.  We saw it on IMAX 3D and the 3D was OK.  Spent the extra bucks not because we wanted to but because we didnt want to wait an hour for the 2D showing.  After it was over, my only comment was, Too much Mater.  Liked the topiaries though.  May have been left from the Flower and Garden Festival.

Soarin was out of the question so we opted for the single rider line for Test Track.  Not that missing Soarin is a big deal for me.  If you read my other trip reports, I believe Soaring is borin.  Wait for TT was about 35 minutes but every time I ride this I get a headache.  Not from the ride but the queue.  That techno, slam-bam noises drive me crazy.  Next time my I-Pod to pass the time.

Thats got to hurt





Talk about headaches





Never noticed this sign before.  Year TT opened.  Nice touch.





Also something I never noticed.  An aerial view of TT.  Pretty cool.





The mass exodus out of the preshow





A blurry view.  Thought I took a video of the speed run but cant find it.  Maybe on the other computer that is still broke.





Scary.  She has her learners permit and even has a car.  She cant take the test until October so she still needs to drive with me.  My biggest fears are about to start.  Not to mention my wallet when the insurance costs skyrocket.





From there, my favorite ride in all of WDW.  Yes, Mission Space.  I know a lot of people hate this ride but I love it.  Orange side of course.

Recreation of Mission Control?










Too bad they dont let you suit up before the ride.





I always loved our exploration of space.  One regret is that I never saw a shuttle launch at the Cape.  Hopefully the US will be launching again soon.  





Sorry Horizon fans (I was one) but this is a beautiful pavilion





Crowds again were not very bad.  Borin had only a 60 minute wait.  We would have ridden it if we had time.  Didnt so we were headed to Spaceship Earth.  Dame Edna (Yes I know it is Judy Dench) is often maligned as the new narrator but it is mostly the script.  Thank the Phoneticians.  My favorite of all time was Walter.





It was getting close to dinner time so we headed to the UK.  First the mandatory shot of the fountains.





Club Cool.  We have to stop at Club Cool.  Why?  Because the Princess likes a couple of the selections there.  No, not Beverly.  Although we have enjoyed tempting others to partake of that sweet nectar.





Why the long face?





Opps.  We missed it by about 15 minutes.





Her hopes dashed we walked to the UK.  Dinner at the Rose and Crown.  First time for either of us.  

Love the gardens area.





And the architecture.





Pic space is almost out so the next installment will be dinner and Illuminations.


----------



## mckryan

Oh my gosh, I so agree with you about headaches and Test Track's queue.  I cannot stand it, but I love TT!  I think I'll throw a set of headphones in my bag for my next trip, too, and listen to some music to drown it out.


----------



## ajf1007

Loving the latest updates!  I don't want your trip to end..


----------



## kikiq

Thank you for returning

I was needing a WDW fix after my DH told me that he could fix the leaky sink.  Then after a flood, running water and luckily a napping DGD, maybe I needed to call the plumber.  I could leave him on Mission Space!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Happy to see an update!  Can't wait to hear how Rose & Crown worked out for you - it was one of our faves last trip so a must do again in October.
I hope they also have TV's in the ladies' room at ESPN (not that I expect you to have actually seen them with your own eyes )  Problem is a bathroom break could turn extra long if something exciting was going on I had to watch!


----------



## lisaviolet

Still reading.  Loving it.  Running to do things.    Like you care.   Anyway, I know how difficult it is to finish a TR - to get the energy and time. Difficult.   So - hmmm - good luck on that.   

Just wanted you to know that we're still out there.


----------



## cj9200

The end of the day at Epcot, Dinner and Illuminations.  AKA Bubble and Squeak?

Headed over to dinner at the Rose and Crown.  Reason I made this ADR was primarily because we never dinned here.  Not expecting much from the food but it is in a great location.  Well, the locations was great and the food was pretty good.

We were a little early so we wandered around the gardens area.  Nice spot to take a break.  










It was looking iffy outside so they were not recommending seating in the outdoor area.  Rain was a possibility so we opted for inside.  It wasnt very crowded so we were quickly seated.  They did tell us there was a viewing area on the lagoon where we could stand and watch the show if we wanted.

Looking towards (UK use of the word versus toward in the US) the bar area





The place is nicely laid out and comfortable










Our waitress came to take our order and I asked a question I was dying to ask, What is a Bubble and Squeak?  From what I understood, it is basically somewhat like bangers and mash.  Except the mash is different or something.

We split the trio of cheeses from the UK ($9.99) I opted for Sunday Roast - with Yorkshire Pudding, Roasted Potatoes, seasonal Vegetable, and Shallot Gravy ($16.99).  Without asking she explained that it was roast beef, not a pot roast type thing.  OK.  It is beef and it was roasted.  Works for me.





DD ordered the Vegetarian Shepherd's Pie - Creamy Mushroom-Vegetable Ragout topped with Mashed Potatoes and Cheddar Cheese served with Mixed Greens and Roasted Portobello Mushroom ($14.99)





Both were pretty good.  Mine was a little on the bland side so I did season it a bit with salt and pepper.  DDs shepherd pie was better than I expected.  Lots of flavor.  She was satisified and so was I.  Dinner was nice and relaxing, there was not a rush to get us out of there.  Later figured out we were one of the last seatings for the night.  

While we were eating I inquired from the hostess who passed us by where we could see Illuminations.  She told me to tell our waitress and she would look for a table outside.  If not, we could watch from their reserved viewing area.  We asked and a table was available.

So we decided to opt for desert out on the veranda.  The Sticky Toffee Pudding ($4.99) was her choice.  I only pick at desert so DD always gets her choice.  The waitress escorted us out to table while we waited for Illuminations and desert.  

What can I say.  Even though we were kind of crowded at the table, we had a great view.  Very civilized way to see the show.  Oh, and the toffee thing was good.





Illuminations was Illuminations.  As good as ever.  Hard to pick between this and Wishes for nighttime entertainment.  Wishes maybe by a nose. 

























I took some video but it is on the computer that crapped out on me so I cant get to it until that piece of junk is fixed.  It is at the shop now getting debugged so if it comes back in the next couple of days, Ill post it.

With the show over we headed back out through the restaurant.  They had already had much of it cleaned and ready to close for the night.  They were pretty quick about it.





From there it was back to the hotel.  While on the Boardwalk, we ran into this guy doing card tricks.





He asked me to hold this box  





It was empty, really it was





Then this guy was also out





One of the things that makes the Boardwalk area stand out is the evening entertainment.  These guys are fun to watch and is a nice plussing of the resort area.  Well, that and the ESPN Club, the other restaurants, Dueling Pianos....  Can you tell I like the Boardwalk?

It was beddy bye time after a stay on the balcony.  From the room.  Full moon out tonight















Well, thats it for the day.  A really jam packed and productive day.  The MK and EPCOT visits were great, dinner was enjoyable and ending the night with Illuminations.  Doesnt get any better.  

The Princess made a decree that instead of going back to the parks, we were going to just chill out at the resort tomorrow.  Hang by the pool maybe watch a little TV and read.  In other words vacation.  It is interesting how our park touring habits have changed since owning DVC.  We visit the parks but not nearly as much nor from dawn to dusk.  Hey, why not?  It isnt like we are staying in a dump and need to get away from the hotel.

Up Next: Day 6 Friday, June 17 Chilling at the Boardwalk AKA CLOWN SLIDE?


----------



## cj9200

afwdwfan said:


> Good call.



Not that there is anything wrong with Jasmine.



afwdwfan said:


> OK, this thing looks absolutely delicious in every way _except_ for that coffee ice cream part.  I am not a coffee drinker and can not stand anything that has that flavor to it.  I'd be afraid a scoop of that would begin to melt and contaminate everything else with that flavor.



That one also took me back.  Hate coffee.  From things I have read, the hardest part is the peanut butter.  I think that maybe the cake items would be tough.  



laura-k said:


> Love ,love your trip report -
> Sounds like you have had a very busy summer ,so glad your
> feeling better !
> I'm sure having so many fun things planned helps keep you going and
> in turn you stronger and closer to your A game everyday


Thanks.  It has been a busy and fun summer.  That is over now.  DD started school last week and we are getting back into the swing of things.  



Disney Princess said:


> I hope your trip to Savannah and KY was a good one.  I am anxiously awaiting an update.    School starts in three weeks, and we have new faculty orientation in two weeks.  My free time will start to be a mere summer memory.  Not that I am pushing you to hurry at all!



Sorry it has taken so long.  With traveling and the kitchen remodeling going on, just haven’t had time to post much.  This is taken much longer than I thought but if the cabinets get put in today and tomorrow, most of the work I can do will be over.  Hope to finish soon.



Disney Princess said:


> I've read on the restaurant boards that you can substitute different flavors of ice cream if you need/want.   You can change those scoops to a different flavor and enjoy!!!



Great information.  Nix the coffee and chocolate.  Not that I plan on eating one anytime in the near future.



bzzelady said:


> I hear you on the withdrawl thing...that's why I am going back next week!
> One Kitchen Sink for my DD's birthday instead of a cake-thanks for the itemized list from the blog so I can calculate my workouts ahead of time



Hope you are having/had a good time.  No trips planned until a short one in December.  Withdrawal is kicking in big time.



kid-at-heart said:


> Now for “proud mama” time, my daughter just had her braces removed and is one happy child.  Me too because her million dollar smile did not cost quite that much although at the time we paid for them it felt like we were spending a million dollars.  Rather than splash her photo all over disboards (yes, I am excited about the outcome of money well spent, not just for appearance but because I know it will avoid future dental problems) I posted a before and after photo here.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2732915&page=26[/COLOR]



Interesting that you are a Psychology Professor.  My daughter wants to major in psychology in college.  Maybe you can trade notes with her.  And yes, they think I am “scary crazy” not that I have a mental illness.  I really don’t have anything to worry about.  The girl pack she hangs out with are very protective.  Mess with one of them and you have to face the wrath of all of them.  As to the calories in a Kitchen Sink, I thought I heard that by magic, no deserts have calories in WDW.

Your daughter looks great and I am sure she is happy.  We missed the braces thing.  DD was adamant that she was not going to get them and the dentist said she could use them but did not really need them.



kirstenb1 said:


> I've reallyenjoyed your TR's over the years.  Although the trip details change, the closeness between you and your dd is constant.  As a fellow parent of a teenager, that's no small feat!!  Thanks for sharing, and I hope you continue to get better.
> 
> We were at Jambo House the same week as your trip.  It was a nice time to go, not terribly crowded, and the heat wasn't too bad.  DH always takes our older dd and I take our 5 yr old (she has some special needs, so it's better that we all split up for the day).  When I read your TR's I think about DH and DD.  They too have a special bond, and have a great time together.
> 
> Anyway, thanks as always, and best wishes to your dd for her senior year!!



I am all for daddy/daughter time.  We are close but life is not just a bed of kitchen sinks.  She is stubborn.  Gets that from her mother and both sets of grandparents.  I, on the other hand am always poised, collected an even tempered.  Believe me?   



BigEeyore said:


> Still enjoying your TR! You and your daughter remind me so much of my relationship with my dad growing up. My parents divorced when I was very young, and I would go visit my dad in California and he would take me to Disneyland. He was (and still is) a big kid, like you - enjoying all things Disney just as much as I did. Special memories - and now he comes with us to take my daughters to Disney! I love watching him with my girls having a blast on the rides and making it all as magical for them as he did for me.
> Looking forward to more!



A BIG KID?  I’m not a big kid.  Actually, one of her friends commented that when we are together we just act like two kids.  My motto is not to grow up and let adulthood overwhelm me making life miserable.  Good for your dad.  The Disney gene is firmly implanted in our DNA.  When and if she has kids, they will inherit it.  



mckryan said:


> Oh my gosh, I so agree with you about headaches and Test Track's queue.  I cannot stand it, but I love TT!  I think I'll throw a set of headphones in my bag for my next trip, too, and listen to some music to drown it out.



Same here.  Good advice for the next visit.



ajf1007 said:


> Loving the latest updates!  I don't want your trip to end..



Thanks.  Another reason that this is taking longer than I wanted is no more reliving it.  With no trips planned in the near future, there is nothing to look forward to on the Disney front.  I do have  a dive trip planned to Roatan in February.  Also waiting for the 7-month window to open to try to get a room at Aluani for the summer.



kikiq said:


> Thank you for returning
> 
> I was needing a WDW fix after my DH told me that he could fix the leaky sink.  Then after a flood, running water and luckily a napping DGD, maybe I needed to call the plumber.  I could leave him on Mission Space!



Funny.  At least he tried.  I definitely know the feeling though.  We won’t talk about sinks at my house.  I have a particular idea for the type of sink I want and can’t find it anywhere.  We will be looking at kitchen places after I pick her up from school today.  Wish me luck.



PoohNFriends said:


> Happy to see an update!  Can't wait to hear how Rose & Crown worked out for you - it was one of our faves last trip so a must do again in October.
> I hope they also have TV's in the ladies' room at ESPN (not that I expect you to have actually seen them with your own eyes )  Problem is a bathroom break could turn extra long if something exciting was going on I had to watch!



Rose and Crown was better than I expected.  Not V&A level but good.  

Can’t report on the layout of the ladies’ room at ESPN.  DD doesn’t like the place so I usually leave her and go by myself.  I would imagine that TV’s are also plentiful there.  Won’t comment on the length of bathroom breaks.  Very funny though.



lisaviolet said:


> Still reading.  Loving it.  Running to do things.    Like you care.   Anyway, I know how difficult it is to finish a TR - to get the energy and time. Difficult.   So - hmmm - good luck on that.
> 
> Just wanted you to know that we're still out there.



I do care.  I am a very caring person.  OK, maybe not so much.  Time has been the big factor.  Can’t wait for the kitchen to be done.  Glad you are still out there.

Next update may be as early as tomorrow.


----------



## cj9200

Day 6 Friday, June 17 Swimming and eating at the Boardwalk AKA Mmmm Good      

I didnt argue with DDs decision to stay at the Boardwalk today.  Why not.  I slept in till around 10 and she stumbled out of bed around noon.  Today was pool day.  Weather was nice.  Hot but not oppressively so.

Picked a lounge chair that was in the shade and settled down with my book.






The elephant was a favorite for DD when she was a little one










CLOWN SLIDE.  Run away.





Leaping Horse





She decided to join me at the pool although she opted for a sunnier spot.

Dad, Stop taking my picture.





I was getting hungry.  Where to eat?  How about ESPN?  Works for me, not for DD.  Her loss.  Can you tell I love this place?
















Had to take a picture of this.  After all, it is my Alma Mater.  The best time of year is the fall and the start of college football season.  New coach this year and there are a lot of question marks.  They played their first game Saturday and did well.  A good start.  Havent been to a game in a while and may go up before the year is over.  Football Saturdays in the south is something special and not to be missed.





Self Portrait.  Man do I need a shave.  Wearing my Dis Dads shirt.  For those that dont know, the Dis Dads is a sub-forum of the Disney for Families forum.  It is pretty fun over there for any of you Disney Dads out there.





I ordered the boneless chicken wings.  Pretty good.





The rest of the day was spent back at the pool.  That and reading or watching TV in the room.  Oh, and there was a nap involved I am sure.  Yep, pretty much a wasted day at WDW.  And you know what?  IT WAS GREAT.  Who would have thought it, a vacation during a Disney vacation.  I am going to have to do this more often.

Also took a few pics of the resort.  This brought back memories.





For those of you that dont know, this is the double doors to heaven.  Also known as the Grand Villa we spent DDs 16th birthday with a few of her friends.

And the infamous ice machine.  For context, see one of the other nuts TR.




The major decision of the day was where to have dinner.  We planned on a late lunch at the Chefs de France but that was nixed because we did not go to EPOT and I didnt want to blow a park day just to eat.  Some discussion on going off-site but since she was so taxed driving up here and the brief drive to the Marketplace, we decided to stay on-site.

Dinner choice was Captain's Grille at the Yacht Club.  We have dined here before and liked it.  Similar menu items as the Yachtsman but at a lower cost.  That and it is easier to get in as a walk-up.

We had time to kill before hand so we took our time walking over.  Saw a couple of streetmosphere acts on the Boardwalk.





Never seen this guy before.  He was pretty good.





Also this guy





Had to stop by the ESPN Club to check scores





Running out of pic space so the next post will be our dinner and some nightime shots.


----------



## cj9200

Arrived to the restaurant and were seated within 5 minutes





Nice place and very nautical themeing.  Ya Think.










While contemplating what to order, I informed the waiter that the Princess does not eat meat.  No problem, Ill bring out the chef.  He comes out and they settle on the pasta dish with no meat.  He really didnt have to do that but it shows how they accommodate dietary needs.

I decided on the Captain's Grille Experience which is a choice of an appetizer, entree and dessert.  $27.99.  Started off with the Lump Crab Cake - with house-made Tartar Sauce ($10.49 a-la-carte) and the Grilled Rosemary Pork Chop - with creamy bacon polenta, roasted mushroom ragout, and balsamic jus ($21.99 a-la-carte).

OK, not an appealing pic but I dug in before I thought to take a snapshot





DDs pasta thing





It also had tomatoes and the misguided child hates tomatoes so she put them on my bread plate.  They were tasty so with a little salt and pepper they were gone.





My entree





Took one bite.  All I can say is WOW.  The pork chop was done perfectly.  Moist and tender.  Perfectly seasoned.  This was as good as any dish at V&A.  Not a big fan of polenta and thought about substituting it.  So glad I did not.  Again WOW.  Tons of flavor.  Thank god my appetite is back because I relished this.  As you could see.

At least I didnt lick the plate





The Princess picked out the desert as usual.  House Made Gelato - chocolate, vanilla or strawberry ($4.49 a-la-carte).  She chose strawberry.  Again, good.  Especially like the embroidered chocolate thing.





All in all a fantastic dinner.  Cant find the receipt so I wish I could show that this was a bargain for what you got.  The CG Experience menu was a good value if you want every item.  I did (well dessert went to DD) and it was great.  Will go back here again in a heartbeat.

I told the hostess that was comparable to any dish we had at V&A.  She came back and said the chef and the person that gilled the chop were beaming.  I also filled out a recipe request (which I did not get, probably because they could not read my writing).

Still more pics coming so see the next post.  Hate the 25 limit pictures on the boards.


----------



## cj9200

OK, the last few pics...

Fully fatted and happy we rolled back to the room.  A few pics on the way back.






Love Storm-a-long Bay















Stopped by Cape May to check it out for future reference





The sandcastle was cool





We did did the character's breakfast here which was OK.  The dinner buffet.  Eh.





I thought this was cool.  What can you say.





Y/B Lobby.  Love this hotel.

























Friendship





The Boardwalk.  ESPN what else.

























Ate here once.  It was OK and pretty expensive.





So off to the room and more R&R.  This was a lazy day and we liked it.  Relaxing at the pool, chilling in the room and a great dinner.  All in all a good day.  The great thing about DVC is we have so much to do outside of the parks that we dont have to run from line to line.  

Unfortunately we have only one more day left.  We were down at the time because we knew we were leaving but now I am excited that there is only one more day to report on the TR.  Thank god this is almost over.  

Thanks for your patience and I hope to have the last day up soon.

Up Next: Day 7 Saturday, June 18 California Grill and the last surprise AKA Are you sailing nuts?


----------



## franandaj

Your TR is stringing me our until out late October trip, but don't we have one more surprise?  Or am I confused?    I don't think we've gotten the Sailing NUTS part of it?


----------



## kid-at-heart

Waiting for the photos of the kitchen cabinets...

If your daughter ever has questions she is welcome to contact me.  I paid (not my parents) for my schooling so I learned many ways to save money during my ten year education trek.  One thing which will save her (in other words, you  ) big bucks is when she is in her junior year of undergrad, she should take her GREs and start applying to doctoral programs (if she decides to go for psychology or a similar program, i.e., biology, etc).  If her gpa is high enough (and we know it will be) and her GREs are high (also know they will be) doctoral programs will "pay" her to attend their school by providing   a tuition waiver and a stipend for participating in research and teaching.   Heck, I was just a little above average and they paid me so if they will pay me they will pay almost anyone.    If she decides to go for a masters first and then later a PhD, "she" will have to pay her expenses, not the program.  But you probably already know all this...


----------



## kikiq

Captain's Grille  You had what I ordered last time we were there, except I had the key lime dessert.  Dinner was the best!  And to think the only reason we ended up there was because I was on a taste all the WDW crab cakes kick that trip.  Wonder when we can fit in another trip?


----------



## ajf1007

Oh no!  Not your last day post...... What will I do when it's over?  As a side note, I'd also like to see the finished kitchen!  Another side note, I created a slide show with music, etc using the Iphoto on my MAC.  It was great!  Really easy to use.  Are you getting used to yours yet?  I have to say, I'm completly converted.  No more pc's for me.  I still don't feel like I'm utilizing it to it's full potential though.


----------



## cj9200

Day 7 Saturday, June 18 Part 1 - The final surprise AKA “The Water Sprites Again?”

Today started with a lazy morning.  We had an appointment at the Contemporary Marina at 11:30  so we could not linger around for long however.  Before DD got ready, I walked around and took a few pictures.

From the Balcony




















The fitness room.  DD worked out both here and at the Animal Kingdom.  Liked both but AK’s was a little better because of the view outside.















Yea, we didn’t make the bed.  I did fold up the sleeper so we had more room.





In no time we were up and in the car headed over to the Contemporary.  Did not get lost or take a wrong turn so we pulled into the hotel with plenty of time.  Or so we thought.  I told her to wait to the side while I checked in.  Well, we were late.  It was 11:10 and our appointment was for 11:30.  They had that we were supposed to leave the dock at 11:15.  HUH?  The CM replied it didn’t matter and radioed the dock to announce our arrival.

The question is arrive for what?  The Princess said she had an idea what I was up to when we pulled into the Contemporary.  Before that, she was certain we were diving the living seas again.  Yep she was certain we were going on the water sprites.  So what did we do?

Make your guesses before you scroll down.  I’ll wait.





















This





The sailing part of the trip was parasailing around Bay Lake.  I did this on a cruise at Castaway Cay and really liked it.  The plan was to watch as DD took flight.  When I called, they informed me that the minimum weight on a calm day was 120 lbs.  If it was windy the minimum weight went up.  Dripping wet and with lead weights around her ankles, she would barely make the minimum.  They only alternative was to do a tandem flight.  So why not.  I made the reservation when I was still barely able to walk let alone strap into a parachute.  My thinking was it would provide motivation to get stronger.

While I was signing our lives away, the CM explained what our options were.  You are up about 15 minutes from takeoff to landing.  There were two options 450 feet or 600 feet.  In for a penny, in for a pound so I opted for 600 feet.  They also have a photo option for around $25 (I think).  So we also did that.

What was it like?  Fun.  The view was magnificent.  It is also a quiet and smooth ride.  Very cool.  She loved it.  

Some pics from the boat.

First they give you a vest and you are told to take off your shoes.  They also strap you into a harness.





Close up of the kid





I got strapped onto the parachute first and then DD.  You are told to lean back as they unfurl the chute.  It fills with air and you are gently reeled out to your height.

This is about 50 feet off the ground (or should I say water)





This was part of the way up





This was probably pretty close to our max height.  We stayed up here for about 10 minutes.





The view is amazing.  I am sure it puts to shame the views from the ballon.  This one is from the boat.  I also brought a disposable to catch some of the views up there but alas they are trapped in the virus ladened computer.  If I ever get them back, I will post them here.





On the way back we decided to act a little goofy.  “Look.  I am flying.”





Notice the smile?  I think she had fun.





Within about 45 minutes from leaving the dock we were back on dry land.  We thanked and tipped the two-man crew and bid them a good day.  From there, it was back to the hotel and the pool.  And reading.  And watching TV.  And probably a nap.  Don’t remember what was for lunch.  Probably snacks and leftovers.  No mater.  We were headed to the California Grill for dinner tonight.

Up Next:  The last of our last full day.  Dinner at the California Grill.  AKA Another bird’s eye view of the kingdom.


----------



## franandaj

That sounds like so much fun! I though that was the "flying" nuts part of your trip.  I was trying to figure out where you would be renting a sailboat at WDW for the sailing part!   The last time I went was about 10 years ago on Castaway Cay.  I was thinking about booking it for our trip in November when we are staying at the WL.  Is it still warm enough on the 1st of November?  I would imagine so...

I know I wouldn't have to worry about the weight requirement...at least on the end that your Princess did!   

Looking forward to CA Grill, we're booked in there for less than two months!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Oh my, I would have needed a barf bag.  I do not like heights.  

So who enjoyed it more, your daughter or you?  I bet you, because you probably enjoyed your personal experience of the ride and you enjoyed experiencing your daughter's "enjoyment" of her ride.  Is not being a parent the greatest?  I love being able to introduce my daughter to new experiences.


----------



## cj9200

franandaj said:


> Your TR is stringing me our until out late October trip, but don't we have one more surprise?  Or am I confused?    I don't think we've gotten the Sailing NUTS part of it?



You have now.  Eating - V&A, Flying - skydiving, sailing - parasailing.  Surprises are done for this trip.  Very pleased with myself not only on DD’s response to them plus I was able to keep them secret.  Lucky you for an upcoming trip.  Alas nothing planned for me except a very short trip in December.



kid-at-heart said:


> Waiting for the photos of the kitchen cabinets...
> 
> If your daughter ever has questions she is welcome to contact me.  I paid (not my parents) for my schooling so I learned many ways to save money during my ten year education trek.  One thing which will save her (in other words, you  ) big bucks is when she is in her junior year of undergrad, she should take her GREs and start applying to doctoral programs (if she decides to go for psychology or a similar program, i.e., biology, etc).  If her gpa is high enough (and we know it will be) and her GREs are high (also know they will be) doctoral programs will "pay" her to attend their school by providing   a tuition waiver and a stipend for participating in research and teaching.   Heck, I was just a little above average and they paid me so if they will pay me they will pay almost anyone.    If she decides to go for a masters first and then later a PhD, "she" will have to pay her expenses, not the program.  But you probably already know all this...



The cabinets are in!  Next is reworking the plumbing for the sink and dishwasher.  Spent the day talking to contractors for the countertops.  They will be in in a week (they promised, I am hoping) then we will be done.

Thanks for the info on the Phd.  If she goes for Psychology, she knows that she will need a Doctorate.  Didn’t know about applying early to doctoral programs and getting paid for it.  Woo Hoo!  My last 9-5 was with a mental health non-profit so I knew she could work while earning Master then Phd.  Told her about it and she is definitely interested.  And I doubt you were “a little above average.” 



kikiq said:


> Captain's Grille  You had what I ordered last time we were there, except I had the key lime dessert.  Dinner was the best!  And to think the only reason we ended up there was because I was on a taste all the WDW crab cakes kick that trip.  Wonder when we can fit in another trip?



Oooh, crab cakes.  I stumbled on the Captain’s grill when we were searching for a place to eat and didn’t have an ADR.  Always had a good meal there but this was exceptional.  Made sure the chef knew how much we enjoyed it and they told me the kitchen staff were pleased we were pleased.



ajf1007 said:


> Oh no!  Not your last day post...... What will I do when it's over?  As a side note, I'd also like to see the finished kitchen!  Another side note, I created a slide show with music, etc using the Iphoto on my MAC.  It was great!  Really easy to use.  Are you getting used to yours yet?  I have to say, I'm completly converted.  No more pc's for me.  I still don't feel like I'm utilizing it to it's full potential though.



Pics on the kitchen in about a week when it is done (fingers crossed). Working with Iphoto and am doing my first one-to one next week.  I don’t edit the photos, they are what they are.  I would like to play with enhancing them, do slide shows and start getting into video.  A friend who is into photography also recommended Lightroom instead of Aperture for an advanced program.  Agree with you on PCs.  Never again.  Trying to talk DD into a Mac but she wants to keep on PCs.



franandaj said:


> That sounds like so much fun! I though that was the "flying" nuts part of your trip.  I was trying to figure out where you would be renting a sailboat at WDW for the sailing part!   The last time I went was about 10 years ago on Castaway Cay.  I was thinking about booking it for our trip in November when we are staying at the WL.  Is it still warm enough on the 1st of November?  I would imagine so...
> 
> Looking forward to CA Grill, we're booked in there for less than two months!



Technically skydiving wasn’t flying, more like floating.  We did have a good time doing both that and parasailing.  Warm enough in November?  It could be but it could also be cold.  The good thing is that you don’t get wet.  The wind off the water while on the boat is probably the coldest you will get.  I am sure you could wear jeans and a sweatshirt to keep warm. 

California Grill is up next.  I’ll give you a preview.  It wasn’t as good as it usually is.  Must have been a bad night.



kid-at-heart said:


> Oh my, I would have needed a barf bag.  I do not like heights.
> 
> So who enjoyed it more, your daughter or you?  I bet you, because you probably enjoyed your personal experience of the ride and you enjoyed experiencing your daughter's "enjoyment" of her ride.  Is not being a parent the greatest?  I love being able to introduce my daughter to new experiences.



“Is not being a parent the greatest?”  Yes, wonderful.  Especially the surly teenage years.  A fantastic time.  Actually, it is pretty fun.  She liked parasailing but she loved skydiving.  Always fun to do new and different things with her.  Our all-time favorite new thing we did together was getting her scuba certification when she was twelve.


----------



## kikiq

Have I said this before?  YOU ARE THE COOLEST DAD!!!!  

When they said Making Disney Memories...you got them!


----------



## irenep

Wow, what a trip! And still more to come! You really know how to get the most out of your trips.
I've often seen the parasailers over the lake and it looks so amazing. Glad you both enjoyed your experience. Not sure I could do it but my DD would love it - she did her first real skydive (tandem) while we were in Florida in April and loved it
Lots of food for thought here too - your restaurant experiences are making me reconsider where to eat. Haven't ever had a good meal at R&C but the view and your good report make me think it might be worth another go. Captain's grill also looks good - might try it next time we stay at the BC.
And I love your photos of the BWV - one of these days my waitlist will come through


----------



## ajf1007

WOW!!!  What a perfect trip you had!!  I have been parasailing before, in Cancun, and it was so peaceful and quiet up there.  I just loved it!  I'm glad you both had such a great time.  So sad your wrapping it up though.  How about another trip - STAT!


----------



## cj9200

Like many, I spent most of the day reflecting on the events of ten years ago.  Less than a month before that tragic day, I took my daughter to the South Towers observatory.  It was a perfect day, sunny, mild temps and vista that was almost endless.  I pointed to my office and she said, I feel like I can almost touch it.  She was seven.

She was in school that day they were showing the events as they unfolded on the classroom TVs.  The concern on her face was so noticeable, that the teacher asked her what was wrong.  My daddy works near the Trade Center.  I was in Washington on 9/11 Co-ordinating the biggest donor event for the organization I worked for (a story in itself) and she was relieved when we were finally able to talk later that afternoon.

She morned the loss of the people who died but she also morned the loss of the Towers themselves.  Her first question to me after finding out I was fine was, Will they rebuild them?  I told her confidently that yes they will.  We vowed to go back to the top when it was finished.  Unfortunately due to political squabbling, greed and incompetence; construction has yet to be finished.

Pleased to see that the new Tower has reached about 1,000 feet.  One day soon, I will to complete my promise to her.

Some pictures from that summer trip.































My old office is the second from the left

























When we got back to the apartment she couldnt wait to draw this





Sorry to go off track, but it is cathartic.  Next installment will be up soon.


----------



## afwdwfan

Had a crazy week last week so I got a little behind.  Time to catch up!



cj9200 said:


> I was getting hungry.  Where to eat?  How about ESPN?  Works for me, not for DD.  Her loss.  Can you tell I love this place?


I love it too.  I was in Orlando a few years ago for a non-Disney trip (I know, pure torture) and we managed to head over the the Boardwalk to eat there twice in 5 days.  I love the buffalo chicken sandwich there.



cj9200 said:


> Well, we were late.  It was 11:10 and our appointment was for 11:30.  They had that we were supposed to leave the dock at 11:15.  HUH?



Seems to me if you leave the dock at 11:15, then that should be the reservation time...


I've never parasailed before, but I'd love to sometime.  I think Disney would be an excellent place to do it.  It would be incredible to see the views from 600 feet!

As I said when you posted in the DDC yesterday, thanks for sharing your 9/11 story.  It means a lot to everyone for different reasons.  I appreciate you sharing what it means to you and your daughter.


----------



## cj9200

Day 7 Saturday, June 18 Part 2 - California Grill AKA Winner, winner chicken dinner (well maybe)

After much primping we were ready.  We were both looking forward to dinner tonight.  Purposely saved this for the last night of the trip.  Escorted to the express elevator to the CG and had a short wait until we were seated.  In the meantime, we took our beeper and went outside.

What a view















Over at the wedding pavilion someone was shooting off fireworks.  Hate to imagine what that wedding cost.  Told Princess not to get any ideas.





Worth the price of admission














This is a staple stop for us on most trips.  Expensive but usually excellent.  Notice I said usually.  

It took a while until our server came by and took our drink orders.  He was slow all night.  Not let them enjoy their meal slow but why am I waiting 15 minutes to get the check slow.  

At least we were able to take the time waiting to soak in the atmosphere.










Mini rant here.  This used to be a place were most people dressed a little nicer.  Saw a few people wearing cutoffs and Tees.  There was also a screaming toddler.  Lucky they were about done with dinner and left after about 10 minutes.  You could tell this was going on for a while.  There were also a couple of kids running around the restaurant.  I have no problems taking kids to nicer restaurants, (DD first ate here when she was about four) but.  If I felt she would be unruly, either we would not go, or if she did act up, she would have been taken out of there.  These “parents” obviously didn’t care about other patrons experiences.  OK, rant mode off.    

The open air kitchen.  Someone told me once that the different hats the chefs signify their position on the cooking hierarchy.  Tried to ask a couple of CM’s but they had no idea what I was talking about.  And no, a bus driver didn’t tell me about it.





The waiter was back and we were ready to order.  First up was the cheese course.  Princess was first introduced to fine cheeses at CG when we ate here a few years ago.  I ordered it but she at most of it.  Always a cheese eater she was in heaven when she tasted it.  You get five cheeses for $20.  The price has gotten a little out of hand but look at what you get... (My review in parenthesis). 

Flagship Reserve Truchle - Is made only on days when the pasteurized cow’s milk composition is just right.  The last curds on the table are used as it allows for slightly lower moisture, higher salt content, and thus a richer taste and texture while maintaining a clean, creamy finish.  It is aged for a full two years, giving it a rich, nutty flavor and creamy mouth feel.  Wrapped in cloth and aged in open air, it has a huge complex flavor that has earned it much praise and several awards.  (What they said, plus it was good)

Mt. Tam - Is an elegant, handcrafted triple-cream cheese from California, named after the Mt. Tamalapais region just north of San Francisco Bay.  This organic gourmet cheese is made with pasteurized cow’s milk and is firm, yet buttery with a mellow, earthy flavor reminiscent of white mushrooms.  It is a smooth, creamy cheese with at thick, snow-white bloomy rind that you can eat.  (What they said, plus it was good)

Drunken Goat Cheese - “Queso de Cabra al Vino” is a pasteurized goat’s milk cheese from the village of Jumilla, in Murcia, Spain.  The cheese is soaked in red wine for two to three days, giving the outside a thin purple rind.  The rind typically remains fairly soft and pliable and is edible.  The paste is nearly pure white and has a sweet, smooth, and delicately grape like flavor with a gentile, pliable texture.  (What they said, plus it was good)

Fromage d’Affinois de Brebis - Is a soft ripened pasteurized pure sheep’s milk cheese with a creamy texture and a sweet taste.  It is a soft bloomy-rind cheese from the Rhone-Alps region in France.  The paste is mild and rich while the rind provides a flavor and texture that is savory and builds complexity.  (What they said, plus it was good.  I did think this was a more bloomy rind flavor than the Mt. Tam.)

Roaring Forties Blue - King Island Dairy, Roaring Forties Blue, is a full flavored pasteurized blue with a sweet, slightly nutty character, a rich mouth feel and a good aftertaste.  The rindless cheese is matured in its wax coating, which cuts off the oxygen supply, promoting its sweet and fruity flavor.  The wax also assists in retaining the blue’s moisture, creating a smooth and creaming texture.  (What they said, plus it was really good)

My fingers hurt from typing all of that.  OK, I am not a fromagier.  I don’t know what a blooming rind is more than I know how to do brain surgery.  It took a great deal of willpower not to write humorous (at least to me) remarks in the descriptions.  I do know this was good even though it is getting too pricy.

DD started eating almost before it landed on the table.  In self defense, I had to also dig in before it was demolished.  So the plate in the pic looks like it does.





Normally she has a special vegetarian thing made up of different vegetarian dishes they are serving.  They come out with four or five “side sized” portions.  It isn’t on the menu so you have to ask for it.  Not this time.  She ordered the Artichoke and Pleasant Ridge - Reserve Cheese filled Raviolis with Spinach, Black Garlic, and Parmesan Foam ($28).





I don’t get the foam thing.  DD let me have a taste and we both agreed it was very good.

I ordered the Crispy Free-range Chicken with Zellwood Corn Pudding, Pole Beans, Applewood Bacon and Vidallia Jus ($33).  I had this the last time we were here and it was amazing.  The chicken was the best I ever tasted.  Moist and well seasoned.  Perfect.  This time it was OK, not great.   Little on the dry side and under seasoned.  Edible but not memorable.  The corn pudding was worse.  I usually substitute this kind of dish but I wanted to compare it to the corn polenta at the Captain’s Grille.  This was bad.  Very dry and over cooked.  Not even close to Captain’s Grille.





For desert - Bananas and Caramel - Crispy baked phyllo squares layered w/banana, caramel, mascarpone mousse, and caramelized banana ($12).  DD enjoyed it and I thought it was good.

Overall I have to say it was disappointing.  My favorite restaurant on property (can’t count V&A).  This was supposed to be the culminating meal experience of the trip.  It was so not.  

Would I go here again?  Absolutely.  However it is now on my watch list.  California Grill is too expensive to have to deal with baby’s screaming and kids running around, slow service, and a mediocre entree.  I’ve had too many great meals here and am sure I will again.  I am chalking it up to them having a bad night and would not discourage any of you from going here.

Dinner was over and we were still about an hour away from Wishes.  Neither of us wanted to wait so we watched the sunset before we headed back to the hotel.





Ominous weather and what is with that weird circle in the clouds.  A UFO perhaps?  Actually it is a reflection from the circular lighting fixture in bar area (you can see it in an earlier pic).




















Was just here in March










Castle all dressed up in lights





Reminds me of the pepto castle for the 25th Anniversary





So we drove to our home away from home for our last sleep on the trip.  I sat out on the balcony for a while to soak in the sights and take a few final pictures.















Finally giving up the ghost of our vacation, I went to bed.  As soon my head hit the pillow, I was out.  

Up Next: Day 8 Sunday, June 19  Leaving Day AKA  M-I-C  See you not real soon K-E-Y Why? Because I have no reservation, O-I-am-so-sad.  (Man, that was terrible)


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Funny that I dont feel that way when it comes to Jasmine.  Wonder why?
> 
> .



Why? 

Belle, the only one I can relate to, doesn't stand a chance.   Well maybe if she borrows Jazzy's outfit.  



cj9200 said:


> Cindy also has a pretty good landscaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Cindy lets them come inside?



She DOES have an amazing landscaper.   And some pretty amusing family members.  How I love all these type of characters.  Halloween - yep  - ah huh - check mark - love, love and LOVE them all.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> I just got back from a road trip to Savannah, up to Kentucky and back.
> 
> 
> .



SO jealous.    I just adore the road.  Just adore it.  



cj9200 said:


> Ooooh, Scary



What's wrong with you?  She IS scary.   Red red apples.....



cj9200 said:


> Now she sees you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she doesn’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the shots. 

 Thanks for the head's up on the last TR about the new effects. I might have missed it running to get on the ride.   Made sure I made it.  And it was at the end of an EMH when I saw it - so no one there at all and it made it - hmmm - well added to the fun.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Sorry, Sorry, Sorry.
> 
> 
> .



What?  Isn't it sari, sari, sari for you guys?    Excuse me while I entertain myself on your TR.  



cj9200 said:


> While we were eating I inquired from the hostess who passed us by where we could see Illuminations.  She told me to tell our waitress and she would look for a table outside.  If not, we could watch from their reserved viewing area.  We asked and a table was available.
> 
> So we decided to opt for desert out on the veranda.
> 
> The Princess made a decree that instead of going back to the parks, we were going to just chill out at the resort tomorrow.  Hang by the pool maybe watch a little TV and read.  In other words vacation.



The princess is smart.  Whoops.  The* P*rincess I mean.  

As for Illuminations and the Rose and Crown.  What a lovely catch.  Those are the best memories at WDW for me.  I don't know - those "yes" times that just flow.  On any vacation.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> The rest of the day was spent back at the pool.  That and reading or watching TV in the room.  Oh, and there was a nap involved I am sure.  Yep, pretty much a wasted day at WDW.  And you know what?  IT WAS GREAT.  Who would have thought it, a vacation during a Disney vacation.  I am going to have to do this more often.
> 
> Also took a few pics of the resort.  This brought back memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh the double doors.  As for the other paragraph - it made me laugh.  That's my vacation in a nutshell.  But I don't have annoying meds so I add drinks.  



cj9200 said:


> This



What fun!    And great shots.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> ]



Sighing.  I read this installment this morning in a library and literally had to move off the computer because I was afraid I was going to start crying in public.  Frankly, I don't why I cared.  

I think I'll stop typing..... . 

Anyway - sorry for the vent -  thanks for sharing that post with us CJ. 

I ADORE NYC.  It took a long time to get there.  But I kept dreaming and dreaming (just like DVC) and now I've been about four times in two years including this past NYE.  Truly a spectacular city.  For a girl who loves cities and stares at buildings like they're lunch - it's heaven to be fortunate enough to visit.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Okay, I'm ALMOST caught up.  I have to run upstairs.  That will leave two posts for later.  Nice.


----------



## Chellymouse

With your permission...may I borrow your MIC--see you not real soon....KEY....why because I don't have a ressie...although in my case it's probably because I'm out of points...MOUSE! 
Loved your TR!! Great TR as always. Hope DD's senior year is starting off well. Can't wait for the PTR...DD's Graduation Trip and I'm sure some kind of what were you thinking!! Hope your doing well!


----------



## afwdwfan

I never have eaten at the California Grill yet.  The view from there looks amazing though.  Great pictures.


----------



## cj9200

kikiq said:


> Have I said this before?  YOU ARE THE COOLEST DAD!!!!
> 
> When they said Making Disney Memories...you got them!



Thanks and thanks.  I love going to Disney and they offer multiple opportunities to do things other than standing in lines.  She is spoiled at Disney.  I can imagine later in life a friend or dare I say, significant other say, OK, lets go to Disney.  I can get a good rate at the Motel 5 3/4.  We only have to spend a day at Disney (Meaning MK) right?  The look on her face will be priceless. 



irenep said:


> Wow, what a trip! And still more to come! You really know how to get the most out of your trips.
> 
> I've often seen the parasailers over the lake and it looks so amazing. Glad you both enjoyed your experience. Not sure I could do it but my DD would love it - she did her first real skydive (tandem) while we were in Florida in April and loved it
> 
> Lots of food for thought here too - your restaurant experiences are making me reconsider where to eat. Haven't ever had a good meal at R&C but the view and your good report make me think it might be worth another go. Captain's grill also looks good - might try it next time we stay at the BC.
> 
> And I love your photos of the BWV - one of these days my waitlist will come through



Come on, take the plunge.  It is fun and pretty cool (and safe) to do.  The food at R&C was better than OK but not amazing.  I am sure you have much better dining typical of UK cuisine over there.  The view was great though.  Captains Grill is a new stand-by reliable for me.

Good luck on the BWV.  It will happen.  



ajf1007 said:


> WOW!!!  What a perfect trip you had!!  I have been parasailing before, in Cancun, and it was so peaceful and quiet up there.  I just loved it!  I'm glad you both had such a great time.  So sad your wrapping it up though.  How about another trip - STAT!



Any trip to Disney is great but this one went real well.  I agree with you, parasailing is very peaceful and quiet.  We also loved it.  That and skydiving were big hits with the Princess.

No trips planned except a short one in December to see Harry at the Dis event.  Saving points and cash for a hopeful California/Hawaii trip next summer.  Will know in November.  I also plan on going to visit a friend in the UK afterward.  

I will however write TRs for food.  That and points for a room and a little spending cash in my pocket.  



afwdwfan said:


> Had a crazy week last week so I got a little behind.  Time to catch up!



Slacker.



afwdwfan said:


> I love it too.  I was in Orlando a few years ago for a non-Disney trip (I know, pure torture) and we managed to head over the the Boardwalk to eat there twice in 5 days.  I love the buffalo chicken sandwich there.



Good choice.  As mentioned earlier, how can you beat a place with TVs showing sports in the bathrooms?



afwdwfan said:


> Seems to me if you leave the dock at 11:15, then that should be the reservation time...
> 
> I've never parasailed before, but I'd love to sometime.  I think Disney would be an excellent place to do it.  It would be incredible to see the views from 600 feet!



When I got to the check in, they said the reservation pointed out that you need to be there 15 minutes before you leave the dock.  Checked it when I got home and our reservation was for 11:30.  It was OK, no harm, no foul.

You need to do it.  No better place than at WDW either.  Well, Castaway Cay was pretty cool.  



afwdwfan said:


> As I said when you posted in the DDC yesterday, thanks for sharing your 9/11 story.  It means a lot to everyone for different reasons.  I appreciate you sharing what it means to you and your daughter.



Thanks Andy.  Lots of bad memories associated with the Trade Center.  And pics of the aftermath.  I moved to NY in March 2001 and my office was a few blocks away.  Used to go there all the time during lunch time and after work.  Often derided by others, I thought the towers were awe inspiring.  Glad I could share it with DD before 9/11.  Never made it to the restaurant in the North tower though.


----------



## franandaj

cj9200 said:


> Mini rant here.  This used to be a place were most people dressed a little nicer.  Saw a few people wearing cutoffs and Tees.  There was also a screaming toddler.  Lucky they were about done with dinner and left after about 10 minutes.  You could tell this was going on for a while.  There were also a couple of kids running around the restaurant.  I have no problems taking kids to nicer restaurants, (DD first ate here when she was about four) but.  If I felt she would be unruly, either we would not go, or if she did act up, she would have been taken out of there.  These parents obviously didnt care about other patrons experiences.  OK, rant mode off.



I totally agree with this this!   After many many attempts at getting a reservation at CG, we finally did on our trip with my parents in January of 2010.  I was appalled when a young couple was seated next to us in T-shirts and running shorts.  They had one of those superwide strollers and everything was OK (other than their dress) until the kid woke up.  I knew that they were totally out of their element when the server had to explain to them what almost every item on the menu was.

I'm so glad that there are people out there who think kids should behave at fancy restaurants, I just hope that the people who don't understand this stop going out!  OK rant over!

I've enjoyed hearing all about your trip, your Princess is a beautiful young lady.  Your thoughts on 9-11 were very poignant.  I couldn't comment because it's just too difficult to come to terms with someting so far away, but yet so close, so I choose not to deal with it.  I look forward to hearing the last of your trip, and I'm sorry you don't have another one on hte horizon.  If you do come to CA and Aulani, I'd be happy to give you any help you needed, as I'm sure kikiq would as well!    Be sure to consult us because I'm sure we can help to make your trip even more special!


----------



## BigEeyore

CG has always been our favorite splurge restaurant at WDW - sad to hear you had a disappointing experience. I hope it was just an off night, and not a good representation of what CG is like these days! 
Your twin towers tribute was beautiful - especially your daughter's drawing. Brought tears to my eyes. Sunday was a difficult and emotional day for me, as I am sure it was for many americans. Those feelings are still very raw. 
Thanks again for your TR!


----------



## cj9200

lisaviolet said:


> Why?
> 
> Belle, the only one I can relate to, doesn't stand a chance.   Well maybe if she borrows Jazzy's outfit.
> 
> She DOES have an amazing landscaper.   And some pretty amusing family members.  How I love all these type of characters.  Halloween - yep  - ah huh - check mark - love, love and LOVE them all.



Why Jasmine?  You have to ask?  DD is a big Belle fan.  Probably one of her favorites.

I imagine the character breakfast with the step sisters is a hoot.  Talk about the anti-Cinderella.



lisaviolet said:


> SO jealous.    I just adore the road.  Just adore it.
> 
> What's wrong with you?  She IS scary.   Red red apples.....



Planning on lots of trips next year after I drop the Princess at college.  Both in the air and on the road.  Love road trips.  

Spoiler Alert: She is just a plywood cut out.  Oops, maybe I shouldnt have said that.



lisaviolet said:


> Love the shots.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up on the last TR about the new effects. I might have missed it running to get on the ride.   Made sure I made it.  And it was at the end of an EMH when I saw it - so no one there at all and it made it - hmmm - well added to the fun.



Some people dont like them but I think they are a nice distraction.  Glad I could help.



lisaviolet said:


> What?  Isn't it sari, sari, sari for you guys?    Excuse me while I entertain myself on your TR.



Whatever floats your boat.  Glad I could provide a medium for entertaining yourself.



lisaviolet said:


> The princess is smart.  Whoops.  The* P*rincess I mean.
> 
> As for Illuminations and the Rose and Crown.  What a lovely catch.  Those are the best memories at WDW for me.  I don't know - those "yes" times that just flow.  On any vacation.



We had a nice day just relaxing.  Missed lunch at France but was not going to burn a ticket just so I could pay for an expensive meal.  R&C was neat.  Food was good, not great but dessert watching Illuminations was priceless. 



lisaviolet said:


> Oh the double doors.  As for the other paragraph - it made me laugh.  That's my vacation in a nutshell.  But I don't have annoying meds so I add drinks.
> 
> What fun!    And great shots.



Shed a tear taking the double doors picture.  Great place.  Too bad I had to share it with seven teenagers.  Decreasing meds but still have to stay off the drinks.

Thanks and it was great fun.



lisaviolet said:


> Sighing.  I read this installment this morning in a library and literally had to move off the computer because I was afraid I was going to start crying in public.  Frankly, I don't why I cared.
> 
> I think I'll stop typing..... . I've written and backspaced over and over because I have so much rage over what I consider assinine decisions surrounding HEROS.  Heros not treated as precious around looking after them instantly and completely- without needing proof of this or that study.  It just falls under insanity to me.
> 
> Anyway - sorry for the vent -  thanks for sharing that post with us CJ.
> 
> I ADORE NYC.  It took a long time to get there.  But I kept dreaming and dreaming (just like DVC) and now I've been about four times in two years including this past NYE.  Truly a spectacular city.  For a girl who loves cities and stares at buildings like they're lunch - it's heaven to be fortunate enough to visit.



Except for the first two anniversaries, passing 9-11s didnt affect me much.  This one did.  Tough time to live in NY and work downtown.  Love NY and have to get back there sometime soon.  Agree with you on the treatment of first responders.    



Chellymouse said:


> With your permission...may I borrow your MIC--see you not real soon....KEY....why because I don't have a ressie...although in my case it's probably because I'm out of points...MOUSE!
> 
> Loved your TR!! Great TR as always. Hope DD's senior year is starting off well. Can't wait for the PTR...DD's Graduation Trip and I'm sure some kind of what were you thinking!! Hope your doing well!



Steal it if you must.  Freely given.  Stinks not having a trip to look forward to.  I dont count Hawaii until I have a ressie.  I will be going to the Dis event at Harry Potter Land in December.  That trip is so short I dont really count it.

Had open house on Monday.  Met all of her teachers and they were complimentary of the kid.  She is already overwhelmed with things to do and that doesnt even count applying for college.  Things will be picking up on that front this weekend.



afwdwfan said:


> I never have eaten at the California Grill yet.  The view from there looks amazing though.  Great pictures.



Well, what are you waiting for?  Despite experience this time I had many great meals there.  You are right, you cant beat the view.



franandaj said:


> I totally agree with this this!   After many many attempts at getting a reservation at CG, we finally did on our trip with my parents in January of 2010.  I was appalled when a young couple was seated next to us in T-shirts and running shorts.  They had one of those superwide strollers and everything was OK (other than their dress) until the kid woke up.  I knew that they were totally out of their element when the server had to explain to them what almost every item on the menu was.
> 
> I'm so glad that there are people out there who think kids should behave at fancy restaurants, I just hope that the people who don't understand this stop going out!  OK rant over!
> 
> I've enjoyed hearing all about your trip, your Princess is a beautiful young lady.  Your thoughts on 9-11 were very poignant.  I couldn't comment because it's just too difficult to come to terms with someting so far away, but yet so close, so I choose not to deal with it.  I look forward to hearing the last of your trip, and I'm sorry you don't have another one on hte horizon.  If you do come to CA and Aulani, I'd be happy to give you any help you needed, as I'm sure kikiq would as well!    Be sure to consult us because I'm sure we can help to make your trip even more special!



Thank you.  She is pretty cute.  Also, thanks for the offer.  Will only be there for a couple of days and plan on just hitting the parks.  Would like to see the Disney museum but will not make it to San Fran. this trip.  Any hints and suggestions would be most welcome.  Maybe a lunch meet up if you are in the parks.



BigEeyore said:


> CG has always been our favorite splurge restaurant at WDW - sad to hear you had a disappointing experience. I hope it was just an off night, and not a good representation of what CG is like these days!
> Your twin towers tribute was beautiful - especially your daughter's drawing. Brought tears to my eyes. Sunday was a difficult and emotional day for me, as I am sure it was for many americans. Those feelings are still very raw.
> Thanks again for your TR!



Not scratching off CG just yet.  I am betting it was an off night.  Sunday was a tough day.  Spent a lot of time in front of the TV with DD.  Posting the pics was my way of dealing with it.

*Side note: The countertops will be installed today.  I will soon have a functioning kitchen.  YES!*


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Well, what are you waiting for?


A few reasons... I love Disney World, but I really only get there once every few years.  I really didn't even know about this place until I started hanging out around the DIS Boards.  I've had my eyes opened to a lot of "new" things I want to experience.  My list of things I want to try continues to grow much faster than I will be able to cross things off.  

My other main reason... I don't want to be this parent...


cj9200 said:


> There was also a screaming toddler.


DS will be 22 months when we go this fall.  Sometimes he does well in restuarant situations, sometimes he doesn't.  I don't want to risk ruining someone else's experience, and if he isn't in a mood to sit through dinner, then I'm not going to enjoy it anyway because I'll be dealing with him.


----------



## lisaviolet

I ran down here to edit out my emotional ramblings.  Da#" you.   



cj9200 said:


> Why Jasmine?  You have to ask?  DD is a big Belle fan.  Probably one of her favorites.
> 
> *You know I was playing, right?  RightÉ  My head hurts.   I believe I fully understand Jasmine's attributes.*
> Planning on lots of trips next year after I drop the Princess at college.  Both in the air and on the road.  Love road trips.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Spoiler Alert: She is just a plywood cut out.  Oops, maybe I shouldn’t have said that.
> 
> *Gosh she's so incredibly life like.  Smart a$$. *
> 
> Shed a tear taking the double doors picture.  Great place. *I guess so.  One day!  * Too bad I had to share it with seven teenagers.  Decreasing meds *That's great.  *but still have to stay off the drinks.
> 
> Except for the first two anniversaries, passing 9-11s didn’t affect me much.  This one did.  Tough time to live in NY and work downtown.  Love NY and have to get back there sometime soon.  Agree with you on the treatment of first responders.
> 
> *I was going to ask you to edit out my highlighted words but maybe I could just be a big girl and deal with feeling vulnerable.  Okay, done emotionally rambling.  For now.   *
> *Side note: The countertops will be installed today.  I will soon have a functioning kitchen.  YES!* *Yeah pictures soon.  *


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> I can imagine later in life a friend or dare I say, significant other say, “OK, lets go to Disney.  I can get a good rate at the Motel 5 3/4.  We only have to spend a day at Disney (Meaning MK) right?”  The look on her face will be priceless.
> 
> .



   Priceless.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Over at the wedding pavilion someone was shooting off fireworks.  Hate to imagine what that wedding cost.  Told Princess not to get any ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




 Can you imagineÉ ----------------------- French keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!  Insert swearing. 



cj9200 said:


> It took a while until our server came by and took our drink orders.  He was slow all night.  Not let them enjoy their meal slow but why am I waiting 15 minutes to get the check slow.
> 
> )



We had one of those experiences at my beloved Kona this trip.  And the best was he didn`t care.  At all.  Which I found absolutely amusing.   



cj9200 said:


> Mini rant here.  This used to be a place were most people dressed a little nicer.  Saw a few people wearing cutoffs and Tees. )


  Wow I`m shocked.  I really thought their policy was not to let them in.  



cj9200 said:


> There was also a screaming toddler.  Lucky they were about done with dinner and left after about 10 minutes.  You could tell this was going on for a while.  There were also a couple of kids running around the restaurant.  I have no problems taking kids to nicer restaurants, (DD first ate here when she was about four) but.  If I felt she would be unruly, either we would not go, or if she did act up, she would have been taken out of there.  These “parents” obviously didn’t care about other patrons experiences.  OK, rant mode off.
> 
> )



Totally annoying.  I remember eating at Turf Club and suddenly there was a parade - scheduled parade by the Turf Club.  I actually asked the higher ups why they would do that in a lovely restaurant. 

ReadyÉ   Kids love it.  Yep, that`s it - kids must be *happy* at all times. Cause that`s good practice for adulthood.  Laughing.   It drives me insane.  

Now `let`s see if I edit.  



cj9200 said:


> The open air kitchen.  Someone told me once that the different hats the chefs signify their position on the cooking hierarchy.  Tried to ask a couple of CM’s but they had no idea what I was talking about.  *And no, a bus driver didn’t tell me about it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Are you sureÉ  



cj9200 said:


> The waiter was back and we were ready to order.  First up was the *cheese **course.*  Princess was first introduced to fine cheeses at CG when we ate here a few years ago.  I ordered it but she at most of it.  Always a cheese eater she was in heaven when she tasted it.  You get five cheeses for $20.  The price has gotten a little out of hand but look at what you get... (My review in parenthesis).
> 
> Flagship Reserve Truchle - Is made only on days when the pasteurized cow’s milk composition is just right.  The last curds on the table are used as it allows for slightly lower moisture, higher salt content, and thus a richer taste and texture while maintaining a clean, creamy finish.  It is aged for a full two years, giving it a rich, nutty flavor and creamy mouth feel.  Wrapped in cloth and aged in open air, it has a huge complex flavor that has earned it much praise and several awards.  (What they said, plus it was good)
> 
> Mt. Tam - Is an elegant, handcrafted triple-cream cheese from California, named after the Mt. Tamalapais region just north of San Francisco Bay.  This organic gourmet cheese is made with pasteurized cow’s milk and is firm, yet buttery with a mellow, earthy flavor reminiscent of white mushrooms.  It is a smooth, creamy cheese with at thick, snow-white bloomy rind that you can eat.  (What they said, plus it was good)
> 
> Drunken Goat Cheese - “Queso de Cabra al Vino” is a pasteurized goat’s milk cheese from the village of Jumilla, in Murcia, Spain.  The cheese is soaked in red wine for two to three days, giving the outside a thin purple rind.  The rind typically remains fairly soft and pliable and is edible.  The paste is nearly pure white and has a sweet, smooth, and delicately grape like flavor with a gentile, pliable texture.  (What they said, plus it was good)
> 
> Fromage d’Affinois de Brebis - Is a soft ripened pasteurized pure sheep’s milk cheese with a creamy texture and a sweet taste.  It is a soft bloomy-rind cheese from the Rhone-Alps region in France.  The paste is mild and rich while the rind provides a flavor and texture that is savory and builds complexity.  (What they said, plus it was good.  I did think this was a more bloomy rind flavor than the Mt. Tam.)
> 
> Roaring Forties Blue - King Island Dairy, Roaring Forties Blue, is a full flavored pasteurized blue with a sweet, slightly nutty character, a rich mouth feel and a good aftertaste.  The rindless cheese is matured in its wax coating, which cuts off the oxygen supply, promoting its sweet and fruity flavor.  The wax also assists in retaining the blue’s moisture, creating a smooth and creaming texture.  (What they said, plus it was really good)
> 
> 
> )



Killing me.  I lived in France`s CS this trip - mmmm.    Heaven.  I need to stop reading your TRs.  I keep mumbling - in a grumpy utterly jealous manner  - one day - ONE DAY.  

Yeah officially caught up!!!!


----------



## cj9200

Bye Bye time.

Woke up fairly early today and spent some time on the balcony soaking in the last few hours before it was time to go.  Started stirring the not so little one about 9:30.  Gave her some space and time to wake up.  No hurry, we were not going to be out of here until a little before 11:00. 

Our room number.  Nice location with the partial Boardwalk view.





The room was really clean and ready to go when we first got there.  Everything was in working order.  The only scar in the room was the nightstand.  A previous guest obviously left a very hot mug on the table and left these marks.  Not good show but overall minor.





While the Princess was getting ready, I headed down to the lobby for a few last pictures





Some of the lucky that were just checking in










Maybe Disney should duplicate this somewhere





Love the theming of the BW lobby















Got back to the room and DD was up and ready.  Packed most of everything last night so it was just calling Bell Services to pick up our bags.  They were quick and we were soon on the road home.  The trip back was uneventful and relatively quick.  The Princess even drove for about an hour and a half.

So, its over.  Done.  Hasta La Vista Baby.  It was kind of depressing driving home.  Usually there is another visit on the horizon but not this time.  Ill feel better when (notice I did not say if) we snag a ressie at Aluani.  That will be a trip to remember.

Final thoughts:

This was an OK trip.  Yea, you know I am lying.  It was a fantastic trip!  The surprises were pulled off without a hitch, and the Princess was really surprised each time.  Expensive but what the heck.  At least the room was paid for.

Highlights:

V&A has to be #1.  Totally psyched her.  We were talking about the trip last night and she told me I did good.  Well yea.  Dinner was fantastic, the service was impeccable and had enjoyable company.

Skydiving is 1A on the hit parade.  The race to get there and making it.  Her thinking that we were actually jumping out of a plane was priceless.  Very proud of her ability (and mine) to free fly.  Great fun.

Parasailing was a distant 3rd.  Fun but if she had the choice of V&A or Skydiving a second time versus parasailing she would have chosen the first two.  We both agree it was pretty cool though.

The parks.  We did a lot for the two days we were in the parks.  Not going for a 3rd day worked out well because...

We enjoyed the resorts.  Staff was great, the rooms clean and everything worked.  Enjoyed pool time, sleeping in and basically doing some R&R.  DVC allows us to forget the parks at times because I know we will be back.  

Other dining.  Captains Grille wasnt really a surprise because I have enjoyed a few good meals here.  This time it was fantastic.  Im drooling just thinking about it.  Prime Time.  A good meal with an excellent cousin serving us.  Tons of fun.  ESPN.  Good bar food with an enhanced sports atmosphere.  Kona.  Always good and Disney reasonable.

Just the two of us in it together.  She will be soon off to college and starting her life.  This was a good daddy/daughter time.  I know we will vacationing together especially next summer but despite my protests she is becoming a young woman.  Trips will be less frequent and different.  I am OK with that because that is the circle of life.  I am also looking forward to traveling on my own, visiting friends and having new experiences.  A preview is a week long dive trip to Roatan with friends in February.

Not so Highlights:

Cindys.  The breakfast was OK but I was disappointed the stuffed french toast was not included with the meal.  The characters were great.  Snow even got me to get up and take a picture.  Probably wont be back here for a while.

CG.  The atmosphere was less than stellar and the meal was just OK.

Getting lost.  It was funny afterward but I drained a half tank of gas driving around.  Should have stopped at the amusement park thing we drove by.

Leaving the cash in the room.  Man was that stupid.  Luckily the CMs were outstanding in retrieving it and getting it back to me.

Leaving.  The best day of a WDW vacation is arriving.  The worst is checking out.  Lots of memories though and writing the TR.  Even though it was a chore to finish, I am glad I did it.  Now have a permanent record of our little odyssey.  A bit overwhelmed with the response you guys had to my ramblings and am very appreciative.

So that is it.  Will post now and again to check in with all of you.  And of course, Ill let you know if we get Aluani and the Grand California.  Hope everyone with upcoming trips has a great time.  Those of you with trips in the future, happy planning.

All the best.

CJ


----------



## mckryan

CJ - I understand that feeling of things changing as they grow up and venture out in the world.  You're right, there will be trips but they will be different.  Is it bad that I got a little teary as I read that?  Your daughter has been through a lot over the last couple of years, and I'm so glad you had some time together before the crazy senior year ahead.  Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> It was a fantastic trip!  The surprises were pulled off without a hitch, and the Princess was really surprised each time.  Expensive but what the heck.  At least the room was paid for.


Of course it was fantastic!  Your daughter is lucky to have a dad like you!  Great job on all the surprises!



cj9200 said:


> And of course, Ill let you know if we get Aluani and the Grand California.


That is a Trip Report I want to read.

Thanks for sharing your pictures and experiences with us!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Thank you.  I have really enjoyed your trip report.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Awesome, awesome trip report.  Now you have to come back with the photos of the kitchen cabinets. 

Senior year for your daughter, bittersweet time.  Sweet for her, a new life in the horizon, but for you, wow, is your life changing.   Maybe you need to acquire another child???  

Keep us posted.  I have enjoyed your trip.


----------



## franandaj

cj9200 said:


> Thank you.  She is pretty cute.  Also, thanks for the offer.  Will only be there for a couple of days and plan on just hitting the parks.  Would like to see the Disney museum but will not make it to San Fran. this trip.  Any hints and suggestions would be most welcome.  Maybe a lunch meet up if you are in the parks.



Since I live less than 1/2 an hour away, meeting up is not a problem unless I am out of town or have major activities going on....I'm hoping that my life calms down as opposed to gets more complicated in the next couple years!   

LA, Hawaii and San Francisco would be pretty ambitious for one trip.  I think you said this trip is next summer.  With Carlsland opening, the VGC will be packed.  I would try for weekdays there and be very flexible with your dates. Good Luck!


Enjoyed your TR, sorry it's over, plus I still have about six weeks until I'm back....I'll need to find some F&W TRs to get me through.


----------



## jekjones1558

Don't forget to post those kitchen remodel photo updates!


----------



## DVC Eric

Thank you, i loved the trip report.


----------



## Cyndibear

Thanks for the report, it was fun reading about all of your surprises.  You have a lovely daughter who is truly a Daddy's Girl!  How wonderful!!!  

Cyndi


----------



## cj9200

afwdwfan said:


> A few reasons... I love Disney World, but I really only get there once every few years.  I really didn't even know about this place until I started hanging out around the DIS Boards.  I've had my eyes opened to a lot of "new" things I want to experience.  My list of things I want to try continues to grow much faster than I will be able to cross things off.
> 
> My other main reason... I don't want to be this parent...
> 
> DS will be 22 months when we go this fall.  Sometimes he does well in restuarant situations, sometimes he doesn't.  I don't want to risk ruining someone else's experience, and if he isn't in a mood to sit through dinner, then I'm not going to enjoy it anyway because I'll be dealing with him.



Andy forgot you have a little one.  Put it on the list but there are more important things to do with a toddler.  Been there, done that.  Great fun.



lisaviolet said:


> Priceless.
> 
> You know I was playing, right? RightÉ My head hurts. I believe I fully understand Jasmine's attributes.
> 
> Gosh she's so incredibly life like. Smart a$$.



You know I was playing with you playing with me, right?  DD does love Belle though.  You are accusing moi as a smart a**.  



lisaviolet said:


> I ran down here to edit out my emotional ramblings.  Da#" you.



Nothing wrong with emotional ramblings.  Does the heart and soul good.



lisaviolet said:


> Can you imagineÉ ----------------------- French keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!  Insert swearing.



Mon Dieu!



lisaviolet said:


> Wow I`m shocked.  I really thought their policy was not to let them in.
> 
> Totally annoying.  I remember eating at Turf Club and suddenly there was a parade - scheduled parade by the Turf Club.  I actually asked the higher ups why they would do that in a lovely restaurant.



I thought they had a dress code.  Guess they don’t enforce it.  A Turf Club parade?  What was it post time?



lisaviolet said:


> ReadyÉ   Kids love it.  Yep, that`s it - kids must be *happy* at all times. Cause that`s good practice for adulthood.  Laughing.   It drives me insane.



Me too.



lisaviolet said:


> Killing me.  I lived in France`s CS this trip - mmmm.    Heaven.  I need to stop reading your TRs.  I keep mumbling - in a grumpy utterly jealous manner  - one day - ONE DAY.
> 
> Yeah officially caught up!!!!



Congrats on catching up.  Don’t get mad, get even.  Looking forward to your next report.



mckryan said:


> CJ - I understand that feeling of things changing as they grow up and venture out in the world.  You're right, there will be trips but they will be different.  Is it bad that I got a little teary as I read that?  Your daughter has been through a lot over the last couple of years, and I'm so glad you had some time together before the crazy senior year ahead.  Thanks for sharing your trip with us!



You are welcome.  Not bad at all that you got teary.  I will be a blubbering idiot when she gets her diploma.  

It has been a tough road for her and I always told her that she is a thoroughbred and will get through it with her head held high.  The way I am looking at it is that different doesn’t mean worse, its just different.  



afwdwfan said:


> Of course it was fantastic!  Your daughter is lucky to have a dad like you!  Great job on all the surprises!
> 
> That is a Trip Report I want to read.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures and experiences with us!



Thanks man.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the mega trip next year happens.



TIGGERmetoo said:


> Thank you.  I have really enjoyed your trip report.



My pleasure.  Well not a real pleasure, a bit burdensome at times but I am glad I did it.



kid-at-heart said:


> Awesome, awesome trip report.  Now you have to come back with the photos of the kitchen cabinets.
> 
> Senior year for your daughter, bittersweet time.  Sweet for her, a new life in the horizon, but for you, wow, is your life changing.   Maybe you need to acquire another child???
> 
> Keep us posted.  I have enjoyed your trip.



ANOTHER KID?  You need your head examined.  (Get it, psychology, head examined)  It is going to be an interesting time for both of us.  I am looking forward to the little bird leaving the nest.  It will be sad but also fun.



franandaj said:


> Since I live less than 1/2 an hour away, meeting up is not a problem unless I am out of town or have major activities going on....I'm hoping that my life calms down as opposed to gets more complicated in the next couple years!
> 
> LA, Hawaii and San Francisco would be pretty ambitious for one trip.  I think you said this trip is next summer.  With Carlsland opening, the VGC will be packed.  I would try for weekdays there and be very flexible with your dates. Good Luck!
> 
> Enjoyed your TR, sorry it's over, plus I still have about six weeks until I'm back....I'll need to find some F&W TRs to get me through.



Haven’t been to one of my favorite places on earth (Napa/Sonoma) for a while.  That is on the to do list and when I am out there, a layover at San Fran and the Disney museum will be in order.  Forgot that Carsland is opening then.  If I can’t get in at VGC there are other options available.  The weekday tip is a good one.  I’ll keep you posted on the plans.  Hoping everything will come together in November.



jekjones1558 said:


> Don't forget to post those kitchen remodel photo updates!



Countertops were installed yesterday.  The plumbing will be connected to the sink and dishwasher and the doors on the upper cabinets will be in place today.  Will post when they are done.



DVC Eric said:


> Thank you, i loved the trip report.



Thanks for reading my ramblings.



Cyndibear said:


> Thanks for the report, it was fun reading about all of your surprises.  You have a lovely daughter who is truly a Daddy's Girl!  How wonderful!!!
> 
> Cyndi



Thank you.  We had a great trip.  Glad I can still shock her once in a while.


----------



## Chellymouse

Again, thanks for an awesome TR as always. We actually stayed at the BWV on our last trip in May and thanks to your TR, we know what to expect. Thanks for sharing DD's adventures with all of as she continues to grow up. You've done an amazing job with her. Hope you get your VGC/Aluani trip. That's on our bucket list so I can't wait for your TR for that one. We are crossing our fingers and hoping for one of the coveted spots on next years Member Cruise....that's my reward for taking DH's family next summer...for 11 days ...after they cancelled on us once...


----------



## cj9200

Chellymouse said:


> Again, thanks for an awesome TR as always. We actually stayed at the BWV on our last trip in May and thanks to your TR, we know what to expect. Thanks for sharing DD's adventures with all of as she continues to grow up. You've done an amazing job with her. Hope you get your VGC/Aluani trip. That's on our bucket list so I can't wait for your TR for that one. We are crossing our fingers and hoping for one of the coveted spots on next years Member Cruise....that's my reward for taking DH's family next summer...for 11 days ...after they cancelled on us once...



Thanks for reading.  Hope you enjoyed the Boardwalk and get the Members Cruise.  Won't comment on taking DH's family.  Ouch.


----------



## cj9200

A few pics of the kitchen.  Still a few things to do and am just moving back in so it is a bit of a mess.






A shelf will be going over the stove and these cabinets





The backsplash needs to be installed and the upper cabinet door on the left needs to be moved over.










New sink.  You can also see the backsplash area.  The wall is poured concrete and original to the house which was build in 1930.  That's old for Florida.





Close-up of the stone.  It has flecks of green that match the wall.  The Princess picked it out.





So that is it.  Obligation fulfilled.  This weekend will be spent moving everything in and cleaning up the construction.  

Talk to you later


----------



## jekjones1558

Thanks for posting.  I would love to have a kitchen re-do but it is not in the cards so I get a high from watching others upgrade.  Congrats--and happy moving and cleaning!


----------



## Disneydrmr

I just wanted to tell you how much I have thoroughly enjoyed this trip report (as well as your previous ones).  Your narration and pictures are so funny and interesting and exciting.   I looked forward to seeing your next post and was anticipating when it would be up for viewing!  I'm sad that your trip report is now done....and your are back to "reality".  The memories you have made with your daughter are irreplaceable!

Here's wishing that you continue to be in good health.  Good luck on planning your "next adventure".  I look forward to reading your trip reports in the future!!

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to escape to that magical place, if even just briefly, and live vicariously through your adventures!


----------



## irenep

Thanks for posting you TR - it has been great following you and Andriana on your adventures. What great memories you have made and it seems like you have many more to come with Aulani etc.

Hope all goes well with Senior year and the hunt for college.

Oh, and I love your kitchen


----------



## docsoliday1

Bellies23 said:


> Just gotta say......"conundrum" is one great word!  Love the way it sounds - - going to find a way to use it at work today


Well now you've found yourself in a conundrum on exactly how you can use it at work today.  Would that make it the conundrum or conundrums?


----------



## Denise W

docsoliday1 said:


> Well now you've found yourself in a conundrum on exactly how you can use it at work today.  Would that make it the conundrum or conundrums?


Huh?? This thread is 6 years old. Why are you commenting now??
Denise


----------



## docsoliday1

Denise W said:


> Huh?? This thread is 6 years old. Why are you commenting now??
> Denise


Cause I'm catching up on CJ's TRs and I'm only this far.


----------



## kid-at-heart

I miss reading CJ's TRs.  Thanks docsoliday1 for popping it back up.

Kate


----------



## docsoliday1

afwdwfan said:


> Good call.
> 
> 
> OK, this thing looks absolutely delicious in every way _except_ for that coffee ice cream part.  I am not a coffee drinker and can not stand anything that has that flavor to it.  I'd be afraid a scoop of that would begin to melt and contaminate everything else with that flavor.


1000% agreed.   Coffee.  If there's a throwing up icon, it belongs after coffee.  (at least for me)


----------



## docsoliday1

cj9200 said:


> Well, thats it for the day.  A really jam packed and productive day.  The MK and EPCOT visits were great, dinner was enjoyable and ending the night with Illuminations.  Doesnt get any better.
> 
> The Princess made a decree that instead of going back to the parks, we were going to just chill out at the resort tomorrow.  Hang by the pool maybe watch a little TV and read.  In other words vacation.  It is interesting how our park touring habits have changed since owning DVC.  We visit the parks but not nearly as much nor from dawn to dusk.  Hey, why not?  It isnt like we are staying in a dump and need to get away from the hotel.
> 
> Up Next: Day 6 Friday, June 17 Chilling at the Boardwalk AKA CLOWN SLIDE?



I'm surprised the illuminations smoke didn't get you again (like it got a lot of us).

I think I may have mentioned to you before...that's why we typically do alternating days at the park/resort.  We found out our first year, if we try to do a park (or park hop) every day, then we're ALL very cranky by the end of day 2.  By alternating, we get the alternating relax and do whatever days.   Sleep in, relax by the pool, go to downtown Disney, etc.


----------



## docsoliday1

kid-at-heart said:


> I miss reading CJ's TRs.  Thanks docsoliday1 for popping it back up.
> 
> Kate


So, what you're really saying is thanks for being slower than dirt?  
Funny thing is I signed up for disboards long ago, but rarely hung out.  I think I was a bit overwhelmed as to the sheer amount of topics/threads here and took me a while to figure out what I actually wanted to read.  I'm enjoying CJ's TRs.  He has a knack for writing and a quick wit.


----------



## docsoliday1

cj9200 said:


> Day 7 Saturday, June 18 Part 1 - The final surprise AKA “The Water Sprites Again?”
> 
> Today started with a lazy morning.  We had an appointment at the Contemporary Marina at 11:30  so we could not linger around for long however.  Before DD got ready, I walked around and took a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sailing part of the trip was parasailing around Bay Lake.  I did this on a cruise at Castaway Cay and really liked it.  The plan was to watch as DD took flight.  When I called, they informed me that the minimum weight on a calm day was 120 lbs.  If it was windy the minimum weight went up.  Dripping wet and with lead weights around her ankles, she would barely make the minimum.  They only alternative was to do a tandem flight.  So why not.  I made the reservation when I was still barely able to walk let alone strap into a parachute.  My thinking was it would provide motivation to get stronger.
> 
> While I was signing our lives away, the CM explained what our options were.  You are up about 15 minutes from takeoff to landing.  There were two options 450 feet or 600 feet.  In for a penny, in for a pound so I opted for 600 feet.  They also have a photo option for around $25 (I think).  So we also did that.
> 
> What was it like?  Fun.  The view was magnificent.  It is also a quiet and smooth ride.  Very cool.  She loved it.
> 
> Some pics from the boat.
> 
> First they give you a vest and you are told to take off your shoes.  They also strap you into a harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got strapped onto the parachute first and then DD.  You are told to lean back as they unfurl the chute.  It fills with air and you are gently reeled out to your height.
> 
> This is about 50 feet off the ground (or should I say water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was part of the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was probably pretty close to our max height.  We stayed up here for about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view is amazing.  I am sure it puts to shame the views from the ballon.  This one is from the boat.  I also brought a disposable to catch some of the views up there but alas they are trapped in the virus ladened computer.  If I ever get them back, I will post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way back we decided to act a little goofy.  “Look.  I am flying.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the smile?  I think she had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within about 45 minutes from leaving the dock we were back on dry land.  We thanked and tipped the two-man crew and bid them a good day.  From there, it was back to the hotel and the pool.  And reading.  And watching TV.  And probably a nap.  Don’t remember what was for lunch.  Probably snacks and leftovers.  No mater.  We were headed to the California Grill for dinner tonight.
> 
> Up Next:  The last of our last full day.  Dinner at the California Grill.  AKA Another bird’s eye view of the kingdom.



Two questions...
1) What was the cost for this?   DW & I did a thing called daredevil dive at 6 flags (Basically a huge rope swing and flying kinda like superman).
2) Did you ever get the PC fixed and/or pictures recovered?


----------



## franandaj

I miss reading Cj's TRs too!


----------



## kid-at-heart

docsoliday1 said:


> So, what you're really saying is thanks for being slower than dirt?
> Funny thing is I signed up for disboards long ago, but rarely hung out.  I think I was a bit overwhelmed as to the sheer amount of topics/threads here and took me a while to figure out what I actually wanted to read.  I'm enjoying CJ's TRs.  He has a knack for writing and a quick wit.



Slower than dirt?  Love the saying.    CJ certainly does have a knack for telling a story.


----------

